# Pet Peeves-air 'em out!! (#3)



## iltos

this thread is a continuation from here
last post in that thread


new tech guy said:


> Overpriced services.  . How is it that i pay tuition at my college yet the parking is complete ludicrous (I drove around campus for 10 minutes looking for a place to park today and was late to class due to that) and furthermore, the wireless interrnet in the campus is a joke! Works fine in the cafe today, tomorrow it wont, library i get nothing and even the techs seem stumped. Not the firewall, i know its not windows cause i had the problem with vista and now my pc is on windows 7 and the trouble persists. I even brought the pc up to the college one day to test it and it worked fine over the break. Even the techies on campus were stumped. I dont get it. They even admitted that judging the state of the pc that i was one who probably checked everything and knew what i was doing so to speak. Go figure


----------



## new tech guy

Woohoo! First post   . Anyway just posting so my account would index.


----------



## Gabriel

Well, Sheesh, in that case I guess my peeve would be people who get there ahead of me, when I am sure I would get there first


----------



## Farmgirl22

If you are sending a newsletter out to a large group of people, you should make sure that you know that there is a difference between "scrape" and "scrap", as well as "scraped" and "scrapped"; and then be sure to use them properly. Just because spell checker doesn't catch it doesn't mean that it's correct.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm also peeving this stupid little share icon at the bottom of the page that always seems to "open" and cover up part of the last post. I swear my mouse doesn't even have to be _on the screen_ for that dumb thing to open up.   And once it opens it doesn't seem to go away.  If I want to use "AddThis", I'll darn well click on it!!!!!!!


----------



## wordsmith

I'm tired of the rain.


----------



## hannab

it's annoying that when you order a sandwich in a deli, you need to watch them make it step by step because 2 out of 3 times they mess it up - what's so hard about remembering roast beef, mayo, lettuce, tomato, salt and pepper 

that's why most of the time I make my own


----------



## Farmgirl22

hannab said:


> it's annoying that when you order a sandwich in a deli, you need to watch them make it step by step because 2 out of 3 times they mess it up - what's so hard about remembering roast beef, mayo, lettuce, tomato, salt and pepper
> 
> that's why most of the time I make my own


I hate how at Subway they put on so much mayo it's like oozing out of it everywhere--and that's _after_ you tell them "Easy on the mayo!"  Hubby hates how much lettuce they put on--he says that lettuce doesn't make the sandwich, but that Subway must think it does. We don't go there very often, because like you, we hate having to hold their hand while they are making the sandwich.


----------



## Frank4d

Ordering a patty melt. First the cook wants to know what kind of bread? Then asks do I want onions? I wonder if the guy is offering me choices, or if he's an idiot who doesn't know it is supposed to be rye bread and yes it has onions.


----------



## new tech guy

Gabriel said:


> Well, Sheesh, in that case I guess my peeve would be people who get there ahead of me, when I am sure I would get there first


Whoever has a faster finger on the mouse button i guess


----------



## Gabriel

Farmgirl22 said:


> I hate how at Subway they put on so much mayo it's like oozing out of it everywhere--and that's _after_ you tell them "Easy on the mayo!"  Hubby hates how much lettuce they put on--he says that lettuce doesn't make the sandwich, but that Subway must think it does. We don't go there very often, because like you, we hate having to hold their hand while they are making the sandwich.


Yes, you have to stand over them like a Gestapo, and scream...STOP!!!!


----------



## Knotbored

The little drop-down triangle right of the adress bar in Explorer (shows recent typed in history) 
Someone stupid made an X (exit/delete) directly below the arrow triangle so if you click it quick you delete the entry-I had to add Google a dozen times or so and probably will another dozen times. (wonder-was that X added by Explorer 8?)


----------



## Davec

hannab said:


> that's why most of the time I make my own


They allow you to assemble your own sandwich? (Or for the Brits, sandwiche?)


----------



## Davec

Gabriel said:


> Yes, you have to stand over them like a Gestapo, and scream...STOP!!!!


As a general rule, screaming at people does not insure good service.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> I hate how at Subway they put on so much mayo it's like oozing out of it everywhere--and that's _after_ you tell them "Easy on the mayo!"  Hubby hates how much lettuce they put on--he says that lettuce doesn't make the sandwich, but that Subway must think it does. We don't go there very often, because like you, we hate having to hold their hand while they are making the sandwich.


You probably wait until they're done and then complain that the tomato slices were placed inverted.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> You probably wait until they're done and then complain that the tomato slices were placed inverted.


Nope, I don't put tomato on my sandwich.


----------



## JustJudy

Frank4d said:


> Ordering a patty melt. First the cook wants to know what kind of bread? Then asks do I want onions? I wonder if the guy is offering me choices, or if he's an idiot who doesn't know it is supposed to be rye bread and yes it has onions.


You'd be really peeved at me- I don't know what a patty melt is  I don't think we have it in Pennsylvania or maybe we call it something different? Like we have steak sandwiches here. When I was in Kansas I ordered a steak sandwhich- it was a real steak on 2 pieces of bread! That is not what we call a steak sandwhich in PA. I also ordered a soda- they wanted to know what kind of ice cream? I found out later that they call it pop there, not soda, and soda always has ice cream.  So Frank, maybe the cook came from Pennsylvania


----------



## Frank4d

People at work who were hired to do the same job I do, they probably are paid the same or more than I am paid; and I have to keep cleaning up after their errors.


----------



## lexmarks567

EBAY sellers who don't respond when you ask a question about the item there selling


----------



## lighthouse

A certain type of Sword..................

The Broadsword - awesome, as used by everyone from the Templars to Malory's Knights, Excalibur - legendary, Albion - brilliant, the Sabre - all Swash and Buckle - re the Musketeers etc, the Schimitar - used quite adeptly by the Saracens, the Claymore - the stuff of Bannockburn and Colluden, William Wallace and Robert Roy McGregor..........................don't like the Foil very much though!

Oh - have you seen the Film with Liam Neeson by the way?


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> A certain type of Sword..................
> 
> The Broadsword - awesome, as used by everyone from the Templars to Malory's Knights, Excalibur - legendary, Albion - brilliant, the Sabre - all Swash and Buckle - re the Musketeers etc, the Schimitar - used quite adeptly by the Saracens, the Claymore - the stuff of Bannockburn and Colluden, William Wallace and Robert Roy McGregor..........................don't like the Foil very much though!
> 
> *Oh - have you seen the Film with Liam Neeson by the way?*


You mean Rob Roy? I thought it was an excellent movie, actually.  Much better than the Mel Gibson one, just didn't get as much publicity. :down:


----------



## new tech guy

Ohhhh i got a list today..... How about totally missing an assignment the teacher wants us to do and the teacher vanishes before you could ask about it. A wireless network in my college campus that works on my pc when it wants to, going through a monsoon and walking around the building in soaked clothes thanks to aforementioned monsoon with a cold to top it off.


----------



## lighthouse

Hearing an Elton John Record on the Radio once too often!!!!!

I s'pose they'll play George Micheal next eh!

Who needs Morgause's Curse when you have the Entertainment Industry huh?


----------



## new tech guy

How about teachers who rip you over the slightest tendancy you have in class. Sheeesh.


----------



## Farmgirl22

That {expletive} video player for the CW....I just want to watch a show, I don't want to put up with the player freezing up partway through, and not being able to restart it without watching everything I've already seen all over again, in an effort to MAYBE be able to see the rest of the episode (which usually doesn't load anyway ) I'm about ready to give up on their shows--if they can't get their act together, they obviously don't want my viewership. :down:


----------



## lighthouse

Alegedly - it says here - Simpson had a Contact in Romania called 'Jimmy' - now I don't know why but there's an Element of bulcrud about all this and ever so slightly too much like a Character in an Undertones Song! Anyone remember the lime Green Vinyl too - while of course there's a certain Mr Hendrix!

"99 Red Balloons" - hmmm - as in what 'Camerons' ............or some 60s Dirge by the Small Faces? I got a lift into Bristol once from a Woman claiming to be called 'Cameron' - who also claimed to have had a Father who edited Film at the BBC. She also claims to have worked in the BBC Social Club - but was too young to have worked behind the Bar apparently. This seemed plausable - but too coincidental! She wouldn't be related to a certain Tory Party Leader would she and there's also a Family called 'Cameron' in the Mohicans Film isn't there?

Groan - it never ends does it!

Sorry peeps but none of that works anymore! I'm 46 not a Teenager and don't really appreciate that sort of condesension!


----------



## steppenwolf

my laptop wont connect sometimes but if i restart it with the wireless switched on then it will


----------



## Gabriel

Tuesday...I climb up on the motorhome and reposition the tarps, replacing bungies, general sweeping off of leaves, etc. 
Wednesday...I position the heavy, tall ladder to get on the roof of the shed we are building, to sweep, put tarp down, cut dead limbs off the tree.
Thursday...I rake the whole back section of limbs and leaves, and fill green garbage can 2/3 way full.
Friday....I empty black water tank, and take 45 minutes to clean tank out, drain refill, drain...alternately lift/walking the extension hose about 40 times. 10 plus pounds of water for 15 ft.
Saturday...I shimmy under the motorhome to re-attach the trellis in 4 places, and rake that whole area filling green trash up 1/2 full, again...then clean out all the dead boxes, break them down and put in the recycle bin. Then sweep all areas of work and living, do household cleaning, laundry, run errands (5 shopping bags)

I basically feel great even after some of the exhausting chores....right?

Sunday...my day of rest...I turn to get my coffee of the shelf, as I am cruising the internet, and pull a muscle in my back Now I am down the rest of the day with an immobile arm, and peck typing. My only day off


----------



## lexmarks567

im a admin on a DIY type forum and a pet peeve there is members or guests who post a question without giving details to the problem. one was "it turns on then turns off" well what comes on then off your A/C your furnace your TV WHAT?


----------



## hannab

lexmarks567 said:


> im a admin on a DIY type forum and a pet peeve there is members or guests who post a question without giving details to the problem. one was "it turns on then turns off" well what comes on then off your A/C your furnace your TV WHAT?


their brain


----------



## lighthouse

Ebay Vendors who have heaps of Stuff about the Company but nothing about the Item.


----------



## new tech guy

lighthouse said:


> Ebay Vendors who have heaps of Stuff about the Company but nothing about the Item.


I guess they are trying to quiet the skeptics!


----------



## JustJudy

snow plows plowing the end of my driveway in. I know they can't help it, but its SO frustrating!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Today I'm peeving kids who backtalk to their parents....but even more than that I'm peeving those ill mannered children that taught mine how to do it!


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I'm also peeving this stupid little share icon at the bottom of the page that always seems to "open" and cover up part of the last post. I swear my mouse doesn't even have to be _on the screen_ for that dumb thing to open up.   And once it opens it doesn't seem to go away.  If I want to use "AddThis", I'll darn well click on it!!!!!!!


I remembered you had posted this and wondered if you had seen the solution yet. There is a way to disable it in your profile under Edit Options. Just select the option to view on click rather than view on hover from the drop down menu.

If you already knew that then please disregard this message which will self-destruct in 30 seconds.


----------



## Farmgirl22

CookieGal, I'm going to give you a big sloppy kiss for this! Thank you so much!!  :up:  *Mwah*


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> CookieGal, I'm going to give you a big sloppy kiss for this! Thank you so much!!  :up:  *Mwah*


It's my pleasure. Mike only created that option recently due to complaints in the Site Comments forum.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I take it I'm not the only one who got irritated by it then?


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I take it I'm not the only one who got irritated by it then?


Definitely not.  Well at least there's one less pet peeve.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Yay! LOL!  Honestly, I thought maybe it was something that got messed up because I use FF instead of IE/Safari. Once in a while there are little glitches that I have to just kind of deal with, even though they really tick me off. 

Got mine fixed now.  :up:


----------



## Davec

I usually assume anything odd going on is a result of power abuse by a Admin.


----------



## lexmarks567

people who put snow on your drive way.

I got done snowblowing my drive way. I didn't do my neighbors cause her grandson does it. even though he wasn't home she never asked me to do it like she sometimes will. so a guy from across the street did her drive way later on but while doing so blew some of the snow onto my drive way and didn't clean it up. thats rude. i should take a shovel take the snow and shove it onto his drive-way.


----------



## new tech guy

Teachers who assign tons of homework in college  last night i had to do some work for my account which was just ENDLESS. I was up til 4 in the am when i finally gave up on it so i could at least get some sleep. Best part: i have more work today, not as bad but work is work. How fun, i especially love it when i work in the evening so i dont really get a chance to sit and look at it til like 10-11 at night. Like do these teachers realize we work? Do they realize we live lives outside of the campus? Really, why dont i hand you a 100 item ledger to fill out, plus a journal, trialbalance, income statement, and a revenue and retained earnings statment to boot. Best of yet, 2 problems of similar setup. At least the first skipped on the last 3.  . Tell me also how you run on 4 hrs of sleep.


----------



## Frank4d

Listening to Tiger Woods apology for the 100th time on the news radio today.


----------



## Frank4d

Stupid relatives who send email wanting help to find Ashley Flores.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Frank4d said:


> Stupid relatives who send email wanting help to find Ashley Flores.


*ack* I *hate* those stupid chain emails like that.  If someone needs to find a lost child, they should put out an AMBER alert!


----------



## wordsmith

People get so desperate they will try anything and everything, but yes they surely need to put out an AMBER alert!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabriel

Spring cleaning, continued from last month

This is absolutely ridiculous....how does one person collect so much STUFF.
Five bags and boxes to the goodwill last month, a large bag to the garbage bin....this month so far I have put two more bags of clothing together, and no end in site. A box of books, and another box started, a bag of boots and shoesGRRRR.....
That is not counting the five large plastic bags of recycleable water bottles. Sheesh, no wonder I feeel claustrophobic


----------



## JustJudy

Activia commercial is SO annoying- "It really put a spring in her step".  :down:


----------



## bp936

if I hear just one more tiem,* The Winner Olympics* I'll scream.
or* Innermission
*
or over the *Innercom*
or, we will *Innerrupt*

what happened to THE LETTER *T* ???????????????


----------



## Gabriel

tTtttTTTTTTTTtt

I have it still...Maybe you have sticky key. I have had that and it drove me up a wall


----------



## bp936

Gabriel said:


> tTtttTTTTTTTTtt
> 
> I have it still...Maybe you have sticky key. I have had that and it drove me up a wall


I meant newscasters and announcers, who should know better,
and how about the "I axed" meaning asked? where did that come from?


----------



## lighthouse

How the DVD Marketting Industry Works - and when you buy a DVD of the Film shown in the Cinema - then you get the extra Disc with a few Documentaries on it - then the 'Directors Cut'. The Cinema shows you the 120 Minute Film - costs heaps to see - then along comes a 190 Minute Film with the same Title - but to all intents and purposes is a completely different Story. So you spend Squillions to see the 120 Minutes once - then considerably less on the 190 Minute Film Disc - which can be seen many times!


----------



## lighthouse

Here's something I find odd too.............................

I'm due a Refund on my Rent Account from Monies accrued over a 2 Year Period that resulted in a substantial Surplus. I complete the Form applying for this 2 months ago and finally get a Letter a few Days ago telling me that it' 'been Processed'. This suggests that a Payment now exists - but as yet hasn't become a payable Entity. Bit odd that they can't just enclose it with the Letter!


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm peeving the guy at the Subway counter that somehow thinks that half the squeezy bottle of mayo constitutes as "easy on the mayo".  Just how much does he normally put on the sandwich then?  

I'm also sick of our water.  I hate having to scrub the shower so often to keep the black stuff at bay because it sticks to the orange-pink residue left by the water.


----------



## Gabriel

I am peeving unwanted (big) cardboard boxes. They are literally coming to me from everywhere. I found one on the lawn this morning. That makes 16 that I have to break down this week and reycle. That is after the 12 I broke down last week (some with styrofoam thingies in them).


----------



## lexmarks567

Gabriel said:


> I am peeving unwanted (big) cardboard boxes. They are literally coming to me from everywhere. I found one on the lawn this morning. That makes 16 that I have to break down this week and reycle. That is after the 12 I broke down last week (some with styrofoam thingies in them).


collect them then sell them as moving boxes $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## lighthouse

The word "Field" and Surname "Avery".

and I'll add the word "Bootleg" to that as well!


----------



## lighthouse

Windows CE - the Paradox!!!!

Why? Because it is a Windows Operating System written specifically for Mobile Internet and Computing (CE = Compact Edition) but that installed on those Net Surfers doesn't have any Drivers for USB Mobile Dongles!


----------



## new tech guy

Farmgirl22 said:


> I'm peeving the guy at the Subway counter that somehow thinks that half the squeezy bottle of mayo constitutes as "easy on the mayo".  Just how much does he normally put on the sandwich then?
> 
> I'm also sick of our water.  I hate having to scrub the shower so often to keep the black stuff at bay because it sticks to the orange-pink residue left by the water.


Yikes! what is in your water?!
Im peeving cheap design i guess, how do you make a laptop that half the components dont work or one that works fine except for one faulty part that cripples the entire thing???Best part is you ask tech what is going on and they just tell you to run the recovery disc like its some magic bullet.


----------



## lighthouse

I always avoid the Ebayers who sell Computers with 'Spares or repair" on the Ad. This means that whatever is wrong with some aspect of the Computer will eventually affect the rest of it. "Broken Screen etc!" Agggghhh noooo - because if it has been impacted that much then there has to be damage elsewhere. This doesn't affect Desktops as much because you can always install another Power Supply (as long as the previous one hasn't surged any of the other Parts) while Memory, Processors, Video, Sound and Networking Cards are always being upgraded anyway, but a Portable has to be 100% otherwise it doesn't work. Having said that I used a Toshiba 1735 for Months with some of the Keyboard missing - but that's really only exterior - and there's the very useful 'On Screen Keyboard'! It was quiet funny - the looks I got from others in an internet Cafe - with their Dual Core, do anything PCs - and me with a Computer that really did look as if it had seen some Action. Maybe the Moral of this Story is that a Quality Computer will be emailing, websurfing, playing your MP3s and running your OS long after those Cheap Laptops have joined the great Office in the Sky!

Although I've had a technological upgrade with new equipment recently (out of necessity) I've still got that 1735 and I'm reluctant to dispose of it - even if - or maybe because - it does look like a battle scarred Veteran of the Internet Wars!


----------



## lighthouse

Of course, don't confuse 'cheap' with affordable. I got my superb NC4000 from an Ebayer - and have no Gripes about it at all (thanks the "Affordable Laptop Company") while what you are reading now was written on a 3Ghz Desktop Bundle I got for less than £100 and the afforementioned 1735 was given to me. 'Cheap' means those tacky Netsurfers with non-renewable Batteries that have appeared by the Millions in recent Years, and even Price is no guarentee. I got an Advent 4x USB Hub for nealy £20 which - despite being power assisted - would cause some of the Stuff plugged into it to occasionally disconnect - and I'm sure probably wiped out a USB Mouse I used through it.


----------



## Farmgirl22

new tech guy said:


> Yikes! what is in your water?!
> Im peeving cheap design i guess, how do you make a laptop that half the components dont work or one that works fine except for one faulty part that cripples the entire thing???Best part is you ask tech what is going on and they just tell you to run the recovery disc like its some magic bullet.


I'm thinking it's iron, but I don't know for sure--we haven't gotten one of those water quality assessments since we've lived here. Should probably be getting one about any time, I'm not sure how often they do those, but probably around every 3 years.


----------



## new tech guy

Farmgirl22 said:


> I'm thinking it's iron, but I don't know for sure--we haven't gotten one of those water quality assessments since we've lived here. Should probably be getting one about any time, I'm not sure how often they do those, but probably around every 3 years.


I would say its probably past due for an assessment.  And sounds like an interesting story Lifehouse, i just think its a shame to throw away a pc that works good, and is recent sans maybe one faulty component. But it seems that is how laptops are, one thing goes, then the entire computer will follow suit. But otherwise run years without as much as a blown hard drive.


----------



## lighthouse

Oh yeah - the 1735 appeared in 2000 - but had - erm - Lighthouse clears his Throat - Windows ME (sorry about that) as the Default OS - but it runs XP - and once this was on it worked as reliably as it was originally made to be. I was going to get a new Keyboard for it - but considering the work it did in those few Months - I decided not to. Not the most awsome Processor (350Mhz) or RAM (192Mhz) - but it did what it was meant to do. These others are either too frail, complex or under-featured to be much use for what the Toshiba was doing. It's the Battle Scarred Veteran that will now retain the Integrity it earned. A bit like the Millenium Falcon ("It's a heap of Junk" - says Luke) - when used to its Potential - and it fought the Cyberspace War brilliantly. I'm not even sure the NC4000 would endure the same - which is why I opted for the Asus because they are designed specifically for it.

About the only thing that was wrong with the 1735 was that wretched OS - and if anything was gonna screw up it was probably that!


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm peeving that I can't comment on blogs that use blogger (I use wordpress). I've tried everything I can think of, and no dice. GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

Pete? hmmm - as in Pete or Peat - or Compost?


----------



## lighthouse

People who display Signs saying "Beware of slippery Floor". So - you have just slipped on the said Floor - broken your Hip - and fractured your Arm - and then see the Sign. 

Wouldn't it be better to dispense with both the slippery Floor and the Sign?

For the Sake of not just the Slippee but the slippery Floor owner - subsequent litigation can be rather expensive!

Then of course - after the slippery Floor owner has paid out the huge Compensation - they see a Sign saying "Non slip roll Mats for sale!" - rather less expensive and far less painful for everyone concerned!


----------



## lexmarks567

hotels that charge you for a no show. I just called the river hotel in chicigo sense i can't attend now. when i called to cancel a reservation THEY ****ING HUNG UP ON ME    now im going to get charged $113 for a no show thanks to these jerks.


----------



## lexmarks567

also with this warm weather you got people driving like idots out on the road  spring fever.


----------



## new tech guy

lighthouse said:


> People who display Signs saying "Beware of slippery Floor". So - you have just slipped on the said Floor - broken your Hip - and fractured your Arm - and then see the Sign.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to dispense with both the slippery Floor and the Sign?
> 
> For the Sake of not just the Slippee but the slippery Floor owner - subsequent litigation can be rather expensive!
> 
> Then of course - after the slippery Floor owner has paid out the huge Compensation - they see a Sign saying "Non slip roll Mats for sale!" - rather less expensive and far less painful for everyone concerned!


Watch "The Terminal", especially the scene where the janitor mops the floor, puts up cones and the sign and everyone goes sliding across anyway. Perfect example of what is going on here . Shows how people dont pay attention. Technically you should not be able to sue if there is a sign up that is clearly visible...that is the other persons fault for being worried about their cell phone chat more than where they are stepping.



lexmarks567 said:


> also with this warm weather you got people driving like idots out on the road  spring fever.


Try driving at my campus where people have cell phones glued to their ear....Or when it rains, people drive however they want when THAT happens. Oh yeah i gotta love when people decide to pull onto the road when im getting close to their entry point....in the pouring rain! Good idea, now my car is gonna slide cause of the rain oh and some simpler cars like mine dont have 60000 assist features in them therefore you slide, your gonna keep going. Then its my fault for slamming into you????

I have one, im not giving names or places but how about an idiot boss who seems to have a skull harder than me.... Some people just never learn......


----------



## Farmgirl22

It's nearly Easter, can you guess what I'm peeving?


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> It's nearly Easter, can you guess what I'm peeving?


hmmm that the easter bunny never brings you a new hubby


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> hmmm that the easter bunny never brings you a new hubby


 Why would I want a new hubby?  I mean, sure I'd like to upgrade to Kasey Kahne, but we probably wouldn't be as compatible as the current hubster and I are anyway. *sigh* 

Nope, it's because of the family gatherings. And their inherent synchronicity....


----------



## new tech guy

Hm im peeving idiot bosses at work, i look at them the wrong way and im apparently threatening them? Yet they can yell, scream, and other wise belittle a worker and its okay?????????? What?


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> Why would I want a new hubby?  I mean, sure I'd like to upgrade to Kasey Kahne, but we probably wouldn't be as compatible as the current hubster and I are anyway. *sigh*
> 
> Nope, it's because of the family gatherings. And their inherent synchronicity....


and then your family gives you the guilt trip. but so in so might not live to see you next year or so in so came from 1000's of miles to be here etc etc and also that your whole family has the event on the same day and if you don't make it to each one your a bad person.


----------



## katonca

lexmarks567 said:


> also with this warm weather you got people driving like idots out on the road  spring fever.


LOL, but you live in Michigan. Don't they say that bad driving habits are a DNA thing? 

Just kidding lex. Same happening here too.


----------



## katonca

Farmgirl22 said:


> It's nearly Easter, can you guess what I'm peeving?


Becca, I'm slooow.......what are you peeving about concerning Easter?


----------



## Davec

katonca said:


> Becca, I'm slooow.......what are you peeving about concerning Easter?


The rabbit leaving eggs all over the lawn.


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> and then your family gives you the guilt trip. but so in so might not live to see you next year or so in so came from 1000's of miles to be here etc etc and also that your whole family has the event on the same day and if you don't make it to each one your a bad person.


Pretty much. :down:



katonca said:


> Becca, I'm slooow.......what are you peeving about concerning Easter?


Family gatherings all being the same time/day and the guilt trip over missing one. Same as pretty much every holiday.  :down:



Davec said:


> The rabbit leaving eggs all over the lawn.


This made me laugh.  Darn ki....I mean rabbits! Stay off my lawn!  

Actually, for the record; we like watching rabbits hop through our yard. Her Royal Highness, however, does NOT.


----------



## Bush Lady

When the most of us drive with a legal drivers license, and have to pay car insurance. And then there are those that think they are get away by driving with no license and no insurance. And they are able for years to get away with it. The police must really have blinders on. Grrrrrr

I know someone that drove drunk, totaled his truck. Was sleeping in the truck drunk. When the police seen the truck. He, the next day went to pick the damagaed truck uand drove it across town, and no cop seen anything. He was lucky that he even got the truck home. It is so badly damagaed, that thing is going to brake in half. Leaving the box and the cab separate. 

The cops must have really had blinders on. They didn't even notice that the truck was damaged. They just put the guy in jail, and he just signed himself out the next day. He has a few fines to pay. I think he has a court date. And I guess with a good lawyer, he is just getting a little lap. "Don't do this again."

GRRRR GRRRRRRR


----------



## Frank4d

Thinking about buying a dishwasher today, wondering how many times I will have to tell the salesperson "No, I don't want the extended warranty".


----------



## lexmarks567

buy online bypass the pushy sales people.


----------



## new tech guy

Computers with mystery problems where you need to waste time playing "guess the broken part". See what happens with it.


----------



## Farmgirl22

"Intermittent" problems that invariably don't occur whenever the repair-person is looking at whatever I'm having a problem with.

I'm also peeving not having a car, which wouldn't be so bad, but I don't even have a horse!  I'm so totally stranded!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Frank4d said:


> Thinking about buying a dishwasher today, wondering how many times I will have to tell the salesperson "No, I don't want the extended warranty".


Depending on the exact number of models looked at with serious purchase in mind, I'm going to guess 8 times.  How close am I? 

I know what you mean though, some of the extended warranty programs are OK, except for when you buy from a chain store where they send out a tech whenever it tickles their fancy, so that you waste an entire day waiting for them..... (I'm looking at YOU Sears!!) Buy local--at a small store with their own repairmen--their warranties are generally pretty awesome, and you'll love being able to set up an appointment _with an actual timeframe._


----------



## new tech guy

Farmgirl22 said:


> Depending on the exact number of models looked at with serious purchase in mind, I'm going to guess 8 times.  How close am I?
> 
> I know what you mean though, some of the extended warranty programs are OK, except for when you buy from a chain store where they send out a tech whenever it tickles their fancy, so that you waste an entire day waiting for them..... (I'm looking at YOU Sears!!) Buy local--at a small store with their own repairmen--their warranties are generally pretty awesome, and you'll love being able to set up an appointment _with an actual timeframe._


We have a place like that were we live, atcually its right around the corner from our house. You call tell em you have a problem and they send someone right out to fix it. Pretty good honestly. What i love more is when the big places show up (IM TALKING ABOUT COMCAST!!!!!) and there is some hidden charge noone knew about til the guy was at the front door. Go figure.


----------



## lexmarks567

national kidney foundation of Michigan. i called them to come pickup some items i have for donation and they go "we don't have anything scheduled in your area for another 12 weeks. we only go by that yellow donation card dates" then why the hell do you have call XXX-XXXX for truck pickup if you don't pickup by requests. sounds like false advertising. so i gave my stuff to purple heart donations instead.


----------



## Frank4d

The wife and I went to look at dishwashers and found one we liked; and it comes with free delivery and haul away. Then the sales guy told us we need a $75 inspection charge and installation permit. Then he started rambling about how some Bosch dishwashers are a non-standard size and may not fit the existing counter opening, and they have to send a person to measure it, blah, blah. I told him that was a load of crap and I will buy it someplace else.

Permit to hook up am existing water line, drain hose and 3 wires?... I don't think so.


----------



## JustJudy

Frank4d said:


> The wife and I went to look at dishwashers and found one we liked; and it comes with free delivery and haul away. Then the sales guy told us we need a $75 inspection charge and installation permit. Then he started rambling about how some Bosch dishwashers are a non-standard size and may not fit the existing counter opening, and they have to send a person to measure it, blah, blah. I told him that was a load of crap and I will buy it someplace else.
> 
> *Permit to hook up am existing water line, drain hose and 3 wires?... *I don't think so.


In Pennsylvania, any plumbing done in the home has to be done by a certified plumber and a permit is required. So if you replace a toilet or a faucet you are supposed to follow those rules... Its rediculous.


----------



## new tech guy

JustJudy said:


> In Pennsylvania, any plumbing done in the home has to be done by a certified plumber and a permit is required. So if you replace a toilet or a faucet you are supposed to follow those rules... Its rediculous.


Need a permit to hook up a faucet, jeez i will study how to do it online and just hook up the darn thing myself then, sheesh. The lines and all are there, just hook up the ends to everything and assemble the faucet, in the case of a toilet, hook up the clean like and i beleive there is a way they seal the toilet to the sewer line.....its not rocket science.


----------



## JustJudy

new tech guy said:


> Need a permit to hook up a faucet, jeez i will study how to do it online and just hook up the darn thing myself then, sheesh. The lines and all are there, just hook up the ends to everything and assemble the faucet, in the case of a toilet, hook up the clean like and i beleive there is a way they seal the toilet to the sewer line.....*its not rocket science*.


Exactly, most people can do these things themselves. Its so stupid. It makes people become sneaky.


----------



## lexmarks567

raciest bus drivers,

there's this one bus driver who is pregidous. if your white she will pass you by 2 bus lengths even though your standing right under the sign. she hardly talks to white people and is always slouched in the drivers seat. even her own people don't like her. slavery has been over for what 70 years its time to get over it.


----------



## lighthouse

DVDs that have heaps of Trailers before the Feature. I know these are a good Intro to the Films they Trail but to have anything up to 10 of these is a Nightmare. You end up asking whether there are any Films on the Disc at all . Windows Media Player 9/10 won't display the Menu either so you can't opt straight to the Film. Maybe having a Menu of the Trailers might help - and even work better as a Marketting Tool. After all - if you have the option of seeing what the Films are like then you'll see the Trailer and buy the Disc, while if you have these things foisted on you you might not be as supportive!

Also, so called 'Feature Films' that don't seem that much different to an average TV Programme. There are lots of these - most of them in recent Years - and says that the advancement of the Technology hasn't necessarily enhanced the advancement of the Artform.


----------



## new tech guy

More or less a peeve of oneself, when there is someone who you vaugely know (classmate, etc) and somehow, dont know how or why you always say somthin that isnt the smartest and it ticks said person off. Dunno why its done but always do.....ugh then you feel like (insert profane statment here). Jeez.


----------



## lighthouse

(Groan) I met some Peopple today and tthey were making a vid for the NHS - and we were both ex BBC apparently, so he ought to know that one Journalist is goiing to know when the other is trying to put Words in his Mouth. My Peeve with this isn't how it might interfere with the good naturedness of the Conversatiion but how it coercces it and can distort its natural Progression. Conversation should flow and it is from that that new Horizons are explored, new light is shed on old dilemmas.

The Campaign for a Decent Conversation starts here - all signatories are welcome!

Besides which - if you've ever been in a Production Room or Meeting - when the poverbial Brainstorm happens suddenly you have Weeks of Radio Content!


----------



## new tech guy

lighthouse said:


> (Groan) I met some Peopple today and tthey were making a vid for the NHS - and we were both ex BBC apparently, so he ought to know that one Journalist is goiing to know when the other is trying to put Words in his Mouth. My Peeve with this isn't how it might interfere with the good naturedness of the Conversatiion but how it coercces it and can distort its natural Progression. Conversation should flow and it is from that that new Horizons are explored, new light is shed on old dilemmas.
> 
> The Campaign for a Decent Conversation starts here - all signatories are welcome!
> 
> Besides which - if you've ever been in a Production Room or Meeting - when the poverbial Brainstorm happens suddenly you have Weeks of Radio Content!


How about "meetings" im on the safety team at my job and bi weekly we have a meeting to discuss what is going on, things that must be addressed etc...well when we meet as soon as we hit the start time for building we gotta get right to brass tax, higher ups can have a meeting and blab about w/e for hours on end.....i dont get it...


----------



## Gabriel

I am peeving broken sandal straps in the middle of grocery shopping right now


----------



## lighthouse

You want to be thankful that at least you have a meeting occasionally - this suggests some Consultation - somewhat bereft here for many Years!

Still peeving having a former BBC Journalist trying to put words in my Mouth - like this was another Report - when it's a Vid for the NHS!

I thought it was a Vox Populi about our Health Service not some subliminal Ad for 'Garbage' (the group).

Media People huh - scum of the earth - pure slime!!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

Todays Peeve - the Bulcrap about the Analogue/Digital Switchover!

It's like a laundering Process almost - and my Gripe is that while they fiddle with this some of us don't have anything to show for the Decades of Analogue at all!


----------



## lighthouse

I mentioned ealier how i was peeved about People who make a Career from digital Media but never use it.......

Email is as much Digital Media as the latest big Budget Feature Film - it's just the Digital equivalent of the written Letter. Because my Inbox was empty I spend another Year in this dismal High Street until one day I get a Crossbow Bolt in the Face - so I'm not the slightest bit 'happy' about any of it!


----------



## Farmgirl22

People who don't show up for appointments/events. There isn't much out there that ticks me off more.


----------



## franca

Farmgirl22 said:


> People who don't show up for appointments/events. There isn't much out there that ticks me off more.


Mornin fg...


----------



## lighthouse

Anyway, I pity those who are now completely dependent on Digital. With Analogue - meaning Tape - unless someone comes into the Studio with a mega Electro-Magnet the Programmes continue - and even a broken Tape player or Cartridge Machine can be replaced pronto by the resident Techie. Having just grappled with a DVD with a Bunch of Adobe Stuff on it - and the Idiosyncracies of an SDHC card - I've reached the conclusion that the People I interveiwed about all this in 92 were right. One day it'll all grind to a halt as a Hard Disc Audio Library does the same thing and suddenly you can't play any of the Music or Programmes in it. One Glitch and it won't work while a bit of gnarled Tape can be spliced out or dubbed, same with a Strip of Film. There are those now who couldn't splice Tape to save their Lives - and although I won't claim to be an Authority on Digital Editing I can do both - and those Analogue Skills will always be useful in an Industry increasingly populated by Droids.

Besides which, the audible Spectacle of John Peel throwing a faulty Vinyl across the Studio in glorious FM was always very entertaining!

Also, ALL DAB - whether it comes from the UK or the Ukraine - Cardiff or Canada - is transmitted locally - via a Relay System. Fans of World Band Radio - cranning over their Receivers to hear those Dissident Broadcasts - particularly the distressing last Words of Dubceks 1968 - will realise the Implications for Censorship as those controlling the Relay Stations can just switch off any 'undesirable' Broadcasts - while blocking an SW Signal involved using everything from Transmitters to Pneumatic Drills. 

Be warned!!!!


----------



## Blackmirror

belly button fluff

hate it lol


----------



## Blackmirror

Gabriel said:


> I am peeving broken sandal straps in the middle of grocery shopping right now


my shoes need a cpr lol

superglue them up and stick my feet


----------



## Farmgirl22

franca said:


> Mornin fg...


Hi, Frank.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> People who don't show up for appointments/events. There isn't much out there that ticks me off more.


except school and homework


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> except school and homework


Nah, especially not now that I'm finished with school.


----------



## lighthouse

The Beatles - sorry to say this but even the 90s 'Beatlesalike' Debut by Oasis was nearly 17 years ago. Why - when even John Lennon says 'it's only a Song' do People persist in living like we were all in Sergeant Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band? Look at what had happened to them all by the early 70s - lennon in Rehab, ditto for Ringo, George Harrison rapidly seeing through it all and getting into Krishna and McCartney a veritable Recluse.

The only things you'll find in the Sky are the Cumulous Nimbus Mr Cornwell sang about, the Sun (occasionally) and a few Aeroplanes - while at night - well the Sky at...... as a certain Mr Moore has made TV about for Decades.

I cringe about all this these days and although they were the Fab 4 - they WERE - not ARE and that's it. When I use a Zebra Crossing I don't suddenly think I'm on my way to Abbey Road or something - and the Paradox with all this is that many of those from that time will tell you that they were doing what had never been done before. If they hadn't Life the Universe and Everything would still be doing Vaudeville or something!


----------



## new tech guy

What peeves me a little right now is how this semester just seems never ending, ugh...


----------



## Blackmirror

that i have to lay flat to do my jeans up lol


----------



## new tech guy

Eat choclate, you'll feel better


----------



## lexmarks567

new tech guy said:


> Eat choclate, you'll feel better


chocolate with nuts shes on a diet


----------



## lighthouse

And what the Story of the Email proves is that no-one takes Email seriously anyway - written Correspondence gets responded to - Email obviously doesn't!

Your Job is to educate People not humiliate them!

The last 2 years have been horrible - and it doesn't get more horrible - or humiliating - than "Ouch!!!!"

I'd rather have had a Reply to an Email than all the wierd Crap - and certainly more so than "Ouch!!!"

I'd recommend this be forwarded to whoever will be running our Education System for the next few Years!

Oh, and here's how to reply to a standard Outlook Express or MSN Email.................

1) Visit your inbox

2) Read Mail.

3) Click "Reply"

4) Write the reply

5) Click "send"

6) Then relax in the Knowledge the the Recipient will read and respond to it - all done peacefully and discretely! No Corruptions, no Traumas, no Dramas and certainly no "Ouch!!!" No dubiously motivated Carpet Baggers looking for a scuzzy Angle - and no-one feeling like Balian did after the Battle of Kerak!

And guess what!!!! It doesn't cost you anything either - and certainly far less than however much was wasted on all the very Peculiar goings on of 2008 to the Present!


----------



## lighthouse

"The Adventures of Sir Cumference the None too silient Knight!" - Yep - that's about the long and short of it - a sort of 2 Year Battle of Kerak - and !Ouch!!!!

As for that former BBC Man doing his Vox Populi about the NHS - NO I AM NOT 'HAPPY 'ABOUT ANY OF THIS - AND YOU'RE ALL ON THE FIDDLE AREN'T YOU!!!!

Now they're playing the copulating Beatles!!!!

"Come Together" and all that Hippie Crap!

Close that College down!!!!

And thenI I meet some bulcrud going on about - what - 'approved schools' - what sort of fascist west country crap is this???

If that College can't transcend the Agendas of Andy McHippies very corrupt Creative Economy then that College has no right to exist!

What that - and every other - College and Uni needs to remember is that not everyone likes the Beatles, maybe the Rolling Stones are just abunch of old Gits from the 60s - and that there are Students from other Cultures and Societies for whom Rock and Roll has very scant - if any - priority at all! Jews, Moslems, People from the Far East and the Indian Subcontinent and Africa.

But this is what happens when you have a Country run by Hippies - as we did for the last 13 Years - incapable of realising this!

Here's a little quote from the Film too.................................

Tiberias is with the Saracen in his Office after berating Reynald.

"This is what happens when you won't let us excort your Caravans"

Saracen; "We will not offend God by associating with Christians"

Tiberias; "But you will take Christian Gold!!!!"


----------



## mtzlplex

People who walk their dogs so they can let them **** in your yard and not in theirs.


----------



## Farmgirl22

IMP49 said:


> People who walk their dogs so they can let them **** in your yard and not in theirs.


Or they watch while their dog p***** on your tires?


----------



## JustJudy

IMP49 said:


> People who walk their dogs so they can let them **** in your yard and not in theirs.


or they pee on my flowers around my mailbox- it's disgusting trying to plant or weed knowing they pee there. I don't take my dog to someone else's yard to do his business.


----------



## new tech guy

JustJudy said:


> or they pee on my flowers around my mailbox- it's disgusting trying to plant or weed knowing they pee there. I don't take my dog to someone else's yard to do his business.


I beleive that hurts said plants too....which stinks, especially if you put time and effort into it 



lexmarks567 said:


> chocolate with nuts shes on a diet


How do nuts help with a diet .......im already nuts!


----------



## lighthouse

"White Punks on Dope" by the Tubes - sorry Folks - but I hate this Record, that Group and Punk generally!


----------



## lexmarks567

rain rain rain rain and the cold cold cold did i say i hate the rain and cold.


----------



## guy2

''CARS'' I hate them...The sound ,how they look ,the way they move ,the smell and how their everywhere i go except in the middle of a forest or in my house!! I hate being in my own car.


----------



## new tech guy

Why do you hate the car guy? Where i live its drive or join the roadkill...


----------



## lighthouse

Scuzzy Charities - They don't just divert Moneys that could go to non-scuzzy ones, they are like the Rogue in Golgotha trying to sell Balian a 'Nail' that was used in the Crucifiction. Not only are they a bit fake - they are also harmful!


----------



## lighthouse

2 events in Bristol - both on the worst Nights of the year. Rain lashed and wind swept.

Hmmm - if they been some chavvish crap it'd be sunny and I'd probably have got to Bristol within Minutes!


----------



## Frank4d

guy2 said:


> ''CARS'' I hate them...The sound ,how they look ,the way they move ,the smell and how their everywhere i go except in the middle of a forest or in my house!! I hate being in my own car.


How about driving behind an old diesel school bus or truck? The smell makes me feel like vomiting.


----------



## new tech guy

I got one peeve about the road, its been becoming "horn fever" where i live, whenever you stop, and there is any at all oppurtunity to go, and you dont begin moving immediately, say because there is an intersection with stop signs where there is a car at every point and being the last there i motion to the person across to turn first, someone blows a horn. Relax, bud, your beer's in the cooler. It'll be cold when you get in.Or whoever you were chatting with on the phone can wait another 10 mins while the 90 yr old man across from me looks for the gas pedal. 

Second driving peeve, people who always drive slow as can be, talking always doing 25/30 mph in a 40 mph zone. Ugh


----------



## lighthouse

Ahhh - so you've noticed. This is something that is going to get worse too - as the Automotive Lobby continues apace. In this day and age we ought to have a decent Public Transport Option - but we don't. I would cycle to Bristol - but it's the cycling around Bristol that bothers me - Motorcyclists complain about being vulnerable but being on a Cycle is infinately more dangerous - especially around a City. What I don't like about the hobsons choice of Transport here is how those 12 Miles might as well be 12,000,000 somtimes if you don't have a Car. Even if I did i wouldn't use it to get to Bristol if I'm going to be drinking anyway. You'd have to get home via whatever means that Night and then go back to Bristol the following Morning to find/get your Car.

It's an Impasse - especially here - but I've known People living in Cities with good Public Transport who've never had either a Car or a License to drive one - they didn't need to.


----------



## Blackmirror

Lighthouse rants are a peeve


----------



## Bernardo

*stumbles in*

Wow....some fun can be had here


----------



## Farmgirl22

Blackmirror said:


> Lighthouse rants are a peeve


LOL! No kidding!


----------



## new tech guy

Bernardo said:


> *stumbles in*
> 
> Wow....some fun can be had here


Always stumblin around ?


----------



## Bernardo

new tech guy said:


> Always stumblin around ?


Yeah, but, I NEVER spill my drink


----------



## lighthouse

If these Charities are that plugged in to the Media - one of the wealthiest parts of the economy - why are they coming to us for Money?

CEO wants another 4x4 eh!!!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Bernardo said:


> Yeah, but, I NEVER spill my drink


Good, because that would be a party foul, and the penalty for that is being sent home....or least that's the rules where I'm from.


----------



## Bernardo

Farmgirl22 said:


> Good, because that would be a party foul, and the penalty for that is being sent home....or least that's the rules where I'm from.


Home or bed  depending on where the party is


----------



## new tech guy

The gulf oil mess is peeving me right now, stop talking and fix it!


----------



## Bernardo

You can't fix stupid


----------



## new tech guy

Bernardo said:


> Yeah, but, I NEVER spill my drink


Always good to me neat, and that is true too, i mean stupid annoys me, it bugs me more though when it cant be fixed


----------



## lexmarks567

new tech guy said:


> The gulf oil mess is peeving me right now, stop talking and fix it!


BP said they will close off the pipeline and not use it.


----------



## Bernardo

new tech guy said:


> Always good to me neat, and that is true too, i mean stupid annoys me, it bugs me more though when it cant be fixed


Well, it's not a matter of "NEAT" --- it is a matter of spilling a good drink  THAT is against all rules!!!!!


----------



## new tech guy

lexmarks567 said:


> BP said they will close off the pipeline and not use it.


They will also give us a monkey on a unicycle 



Bernardo said:


> Well, it's not a matter of "NEAT" --- it is a matter of spilling a good drink  THAT is against all rules!!!!!


I cant spell aparrently either, maybe i need a drink, i mean hey im 20 but thats close enough round here  .


----------



## lighthouse

Digital media is intangible crap.........

Why?

You get some Gak in your SMS Inbox - saying you have something. they give you a URL to access it - and you end up on that horrible Bingo Search Engine - and no access to whatever at all. I prefer the Courier Service - that way whatever is yours really is yours - and you don't have to do a convoluted Journey in Cyberspace to do it.

All of this tells me that one day it is all going to crash!

What it also tells me is that it is as Market led as the VHS vs Beta Battles of the early Years of VCR! Anyone in the Industry will tell you that Beta was an infinately better Media than VHS - it was more reliable, with better Picture and Sound Quality, and even used by TV Companies. What it didn't have was the huge Marketting Sony gave VHS - so now you have a Bunch of VCR Tapes that are horribly grainy, don't work at all, stretched or broken and a Recorder with a Heap of built-in Obsolescences!


----------



## Blackmirror

new tech guy said:


> The gulf oil mess is peeving me right now, stop talking and fix it!



Dog and human hair sent to Gulf of Mexico to help clean up oil spill


----------



## Farmgirl22

Hypocrites, especially so-called important ones...


----------



## Blackmirror

Ello FG how you feeling sis ?
long time no see lol


----------



## Farmgirl22

Blackmirror said:


> Ello FG how you feeling sis ?
> long time no see lol


Yeah, I don't spend much time on here anymore. I'm doing well, keeping relatively busy, and spending time outdoors before summer gets here with its sweltering heat. How are things with you?


----------



## Blackmirror

Ok this end xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katonca

I'm peeved because Becca doesn't spend much time here anymore.


----------



## Bernardo

I'm peeved that the stock market was down over 300 points today


----------



## lexmarks567

katonca said:


> I'm peeved because Becca doesn't spend much time here anymore.


well someone has to keep her husband in line


----------



## Bernardo

lexmarks567 said:


> well someone has to keep her husband in line


:up: Behind every good man there is a woman who keeps him there


----------



## lighthouse

The Name Johnny.........

Why?

Yeah - you've Johnny Walker on radio 2 - who's been doing Radio since Caroline in the 60s, Johnny Depp - all swash and buckle, but then you've also got Johnny Rotten whose crap Band were only good for one Album - and most of that was Session Musicians - and another - an old Git who delivers Newsparers..............the 'exciting' World of the Media!!!!!!!!!!!!!

'Deliverance' eh - Mr Hussey......................or even Mr Weisberg????


----------



## lighthouse

Yeah - very 'exciting' that - with his little Trolley every Week with his little local Paper!


----------



## lighthouse

Still wanna study to work in it do ya????

Come to Portishead and I'll point him out to you - "Look - there's the 'exciting' World of the Media!!!"

With his little Trolley, his little local Paper, his little flat Cap!

Do you really wanna waste 2-5 years studying for it???


----------



## katonca

lexmarks567 said:


> well someone has to keep her husband in line


{{}}

That's true.

I bet Becca runs the house very well. Becca Crocker :up:


----------



## Gabriel

katonca said:


> {{}}
> 
> That's true.
> 
> I bet Becca runs the house very well. Becca Crocker :up:


Or Becky Crocker


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> well someone has to keep her husband in line


LOL! You sound like you know him pretty well... 



Bernardo said:


> :up: Behind every good man there is a woman who keeps him there


Or something like that. 



katonca said:


> {{}}
> 
> That's true.
> 
> I bet Becca runs the house very well. Becca Crocker :up:


 Well, I *used* to run the house a whole lot better, but I'll be honest--I've been slacking a bit lately. 



Gabriel said:


> Or Becky Crocker


No! The name "Becky" is one of my peeves...


----------



## lighthouse

Witchcraft - Kramer and Springer had a Point!

It is not a Religion of Peace!!!

The UNICEF Fundraiser calling everyone "My Love" and wondering why no-one is signing up!

They're People who might sign up to a Charity - not Gollum from Lord of the Rings!

Hippies eh!!!!!

The Crusade starts here!

Why? - because that is what crippled everythng!

"Maleus Malificarum" = Hammer of the Wiches!!!!

Maybe someone from UNICEF ought to read this!

I sense Media somewhere in it all................................and the Media is steeped in it!!


----------



## lighthouse

If it ever got to the Point where the Work of the UN got as apprpriated by the sort of Fascist Coven that has been doing that for Years in Creative Economics then that is an Act - not only of elitist Aggression - but also of War!


----------



## lighthouse

Creative Economics is steeped in that Crap - I've met some of them!

Well Hippies - New Age Punks - where are my Children then you Nazis?

If it's a 'Nature' Religion!!!!

I suggest the UN ask what is going on in their Name in Bristol!

The UN does not exist to propogate the Interests of a group of elitist Hippies - Media People and Showbiz.

Posh Hippies and the Nazi 90s.............................eh Thom!!!!

A Decade for and about the Privelleged!


----------



## Bernardo

I'm peeved that I have no clue what lighthouse is talking about


----------



## JustJudy

Bernardo said:


> I'm peeved that I have no clue what lighthouse is talking about


I never know what Lighthouse is talking about and I am peeved that it makes me feel ignorant


----------



## lighthouse

It's about how Word Fiddlers - sorry intellectuals - these days - and finance - have created an Environment of atrophic Absolutism!

A Canker that is infecting every aspect of Post 90s Life that AVG won't scan and detect!


----------



## lighthouse

I'm now watching a DVD about a Man who was really going to make a Difference to, and enhance, a lot of Peoples lives - until a terrible Day on June 5th 1968!


----------



## Bernardo

Without getting too political, can we say BAY OF PIGS?????


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm peeving computer glitches that manage to send me like 15 copies of the exact same email at the exact same time. And I'm not even ON twitter!


----------



## Blackmirror

odd socks


----------



## new tech guy

Peeving odd computer issues myself, though i think i finally nailed one, woohoo!


----------



## lighthouse

And if anyone thinks I trust the Crap that I was meeting from the time the last Hostage came home to that day in 2001 think again - that is the same as everything else about THAT Decade! Bulcrap.........including its horrible Music!

My Contact Book and all the Phone Numbers and People in it are not worth the Paper it's written on!

That crappy group - the other crappy group - yet another - that I was asked to 'Manage' and on it goes..............until one day I'm sat outside a Lebanese Foodshop seething - wanting Answers!


----------



## lighthouse

And on the Subject of one of those crappy groups - watching a film about the Kennedys is quite appropriate is it not!

Oh and while you say "Bay of Pigs" Bernado I say "Vietnam" - and how Robert Francis Kennedy was going to bring it to a Conclusion long before 1975 when Nixon made his 'Strategic Withdrawal'.

John Smith might have been the Prime Minister we needed but never had while Robert Kennedy was the President the US so deserved but was robbed of!


----------



## Bernardo

Man, whatever you are drinking or smoking, I want some


----------



## new tech guy

Bernardo said:


> Man, whatever you are drinking or smoking, I want some


If you get a hold of that contact, send him my way, i could use it when im at work and the boss is on his soapbox about bs......that never happened in today's case.

I guess that leaves my peeve to a boss who is on a power trip, ive got 2 of em. One is manageable the other is just nuts.


----------



## Bernardo

I hear you.... I hate my boss 



























I work for myself


----------



## new tech guy

Bernardo said:


> I work for myself


Lucky you, ours was complaining yesterday for noone to bug them about today off or for memorial day cause apparently everyone took off already.....well we come in and everyone is in work minus maybe 2 people. Go figure.

Though i have to admit, summer is not too bad overall getting time off as its our slow season so you can literally tell the boss you want tomorrow off and its done the night before you want off.


----------



## lighthouse

Yeah - that's a LEBANESE foodshop - Hippies.

So I don't want yer fiddly Spite Girls/Post Spite Girls Games - just some Answers to some Questions!

Or shall we start the Crusade here?


----------



## lighthouse

I'm starting to think that Umar lst (638) and Godfrey de Boulion (1099) had a Point...............and I might just conveniently forget 1650-51.

Umar 1st found a City in chronic disrepair while Godfrey one of repression!

Meanwhile Cromwell put right an injustice that had continued since the 12th Century.

Meanwhile - in 2010 I'm sat outside a LEBANESE Foodshop - not McDonalds, Subway, Pizza Hut or even a Chip Shop............................nope - the sort of Foodshop that you might find in the Cities and Towns made famous by a certain Film!

So - yeah - I'm seething!

As for Liverpool - well - I helped make 3 Billion for that a few Years ago - but no nearer seeing it than I might have been 30 Years ago. Everyone else gets to - apparently!

I'm starting to feel like Cannon Fodder - and that's awful.

On Computers - they're the only People who can sell you a Product that might not necessarily work - and you have to buy/download Plug-ins, Add ons, Up-dates - and other Programmes to make sure it does. If you bought a Tape Recorder and it doesn't - you get a Refund.

The Story of the Email and the Non-Functioning URL in my SMS Inbox says it all!


----------



## lighthouse

Someone on here griped recently about Meetings. You want to be grateful that you have them ocasionally. I get a Bunch of People making descisions (usually adverse) about my Life - and I have no say about it at all. Subsequently the Result always suits them but never me - so when you do get together every once in a while you have something vaguely resembling Input!

A Process of Consultation exists in your World that doesn't exist at all in mine! I could have a few Minutes Conversation in the Street and that will affect the next 10 Years of my Life. There's no considered Discourse, no Thought through Process - Zilch! 

Never has been - and I'm supposed to organize my Life on that Premise am I????


----------



## lighthouse

And of coure the Lebanese Foodshop is about the closest i'll get to the Lebanon because not being a posh Hippie - People like me don't do that sort of thing do we!

They are the ultra of the ultra-conservatives!

Not much has changed in this Country since 1776.

And the Media - is steeped in all of it..............particularly Bristol..................and especially this Area..........................and specifically the local Jitters and the Yippies!!

Right little Cabal they are!!!!

As I have found out in recent Years!

Not being one of them my 'exciting' World of the Media will involve delivering Newspapers or something, while they tell everyone I'm a Queer - oh yes you have! Why - because I'm not one of you!!!

Except - Trogladite - you wouldn't exist at all were it not for us.

Someone had to forge - and reforge - the Sword..............shod the Horses and make the Weapons!

Jitters and Hippies eh.............................Witchcraft and Media People! 

So go on - whinge about your precious Jobs now!

The 90s is what what killed it - not me. Atrophic Absolutism! Crap 90s bands like Lush, Radiohead, and Oasis, Blur and Elastica.

That and a Bunch of elitist Bristolian Media ***** with Conrete between their stupid, greedy and corrupt Ears!

Goblins and Trogladites Pal!

Like the Creature that crawls out of Sarumans Pit in Fellowship of the Ring!

Nowt left of it but Lies and Deciet!


----------



## Bernardo

Wow, my head is spinning. I really shouldn't come to this thread so early in my morning


----------



## lighthouse

The Media Trades Unionists Union is too weak to get it back for anyone- while Godfrey might return to his home Town - but is rendered incapable by the emergent Regime.

If certain People want to turn this into a Siege I'll make the same deal with them as Balian makes with Saladin. Brick by Brick, Stone by Stone!

You're too crooked and compromised - while everything has become the domain of Chavs

A small Town here has more control than London, Cardiff, Edinburgh or Belfast. How?????

If whoever wants to turn this into an 1187 Jerusalem Siege I'll destroy the Holy Grail!!!!

Id rather that than have in fall into the Hands of the sort of People i've been at War against!

As for the 'Face of Amnesty' I worked with that Time - I'd love to have a chat with you about Human rights!

As i said - you're a bunch of chavvish Crooks and Scallywags anyway!

3 Billion? Hmmm - except that whoever Derek 'Hattin' might be these days will find out how expensive Public works Programmes are to establish - and maintain - and once the Money runs out that really is it - and as McCulloch himself said "Nothing lasts forever!"

Not even Merseyside!!!!


----------



## Blackmirror

more odd socks lol


----------



## lighthouse

Rather have old Socks than Trogladite politics Donna!

In which this Area is steeped........................the Politics I mean! And with them skulking around it all like Goblins or the Balrog in Moria what's the point in doing anything?

They're quite nice when they're still Elves - but in those days Middle Earth was prowled by the Nazgul and Orcs - and then those Elves become them.

And then you get the ones who start to resemble Greevle Wormtoungue - and everything looks like Theoden under his/her Enchantment!

Todays Gripe though is about People who sit there like a big useless inert Dollop - when they know that they shouldn't!

She used to be an Elf once y'know!.................................20 Years ago - quite lovely - once!!!

That's why I don't want to work in the Industry anymore - don't want to meet another one! Don't want to go through all that again!

Maybe it's just as well the '3rd Age' is on the wane so to speak!

It's like they all turn into that Scene where Frodo offers Galadriel the Ring and she stays like that!

Aragorn has his limitations too.................................and this Ranger has reached his!

That's how I ended up staying a Ranger - in exile - because 20 years ago I met an Elf - and she was no Lady Arwen! There are a lot of them in the Industry - and in Life - met one as long ago as 1983, a Group I worked with in 94, 1996 in London - and again in Swansea in 2005!

Can't be doing with it anymore - and seeing the same thing happen - every time!

Trogladite Politics....................................a Game I won't play!!!!


----------



## Bernardo

Blackmirror said:


> more odd socks lol


Don't use the dryer, that is where they disappear   sucked right out the lint vent into thin air


----------



## Gabriel

I am peeving wind right now


----------



## Gabriel

Hey;;;;;;;;;;; Elves have feelings too


----------



## Bernardo

Gabriel said:


> I am peeving wind right now


Me too  started around mid day, otherwise, it was a beautiful day


----------



## Bernardo

Gabriel said:


> Hey;;;;;;;;;;; Elves have feelings too


lol


----------



## paisanol69

Gabriel said:


> I am peeving wind right now





Bernardo said:


> Me too  started around mid day, otherwise, it was a beautiful day


....you 2 would put a little pinch of baking sode in the pot next time you cook em, it will neutralize that effect that the beans give you!


----------



## Bernardo

paisanol69 said:


> ....you 2 would put a little pinch of baking sode in the pot next time you cook em, it will neutralize that effect that the beans give you!


lol


----------



## JustJudy

paisanol69 said:


> ....you 2 would put a little pinch of baking sode in the pot next time you cook em, it will neutralize that effect that the beans give you!


LOL   :up:


----------



## lexmarks567

this is more then a pet peeve but STUPID MTV AND VIACOM PULLED DUDESONS IN AMERICA OFF THE AIR CAUSE THE EPISODE WHERE THEY BECOME NATIVE AMERICANS OFFENDED SOME REAL NATIVE AMERICANS  get a life and get over it.


----------



## lighthouse

Todays Peeve - Orcs. They've got Orc Lawyers, Orc Teachers, Orc Film and Media People, Orc Lecturers, even Orc Policemen and Women. So what happens if you aren't an Orc - and living here - you went to the local Secondary School at the wrong time apparently?

Another Gripe! how DVDs aree compiled. They release a Theatrical Version with the entire Film on one Disc, then a Directors extended Cut - with the Film over 2 Discs. What I want to ask them is why - if you can get a 180 Minute Film AND up to an hour of Documentaries on one Disc with no discenable loss of Sound or Picture Quality - can't they put the Directors Cut on one Disc? Lord of the Rings has been released in 3 Forms thus far - the Theatrical Cut (= 1 Disc with feature + Disc of Extras), the Extended edition (= 2 Discs with feature + 2 Discs of Extras) and now a special Edition with Theatrical and Extended on 1 Disc and a 2nd with a Documentary. Apparently though the Sound Quality isn't as good as it could be - inevitably - so why couldn't they put the Extended edition on one and the Theatrical Version + Documentary on the other.?Then you can see the complete Film in one Sitting or the Theatrical version and Documentary in another.

Also the conflicting info about each - Durations, Content etc - which leaves you asking which of them is the Definative Edition! Hobbits wouldn't like that as they prefer a World where - to quote the Author - everything is fair and square - without Contradictions.

Hmmm - Orc Mischief indeed!


----------



## new tech guy

Right now, the peeve is atcually Police. Little bugged out driving home from my math tutors house. Was heading home (gps assist) And when i leave her development you pull to an intersection with a hospital. Now im pretty sure i was in the left lane which is where i had to go, light turns green, i round the corner onto the road (cop is sitting at the intersection in a lane that would pull into the hospital) after i rounded the corner i glance into my rear view, and i see the cop has his lights on, no siren, just lights. 

What is chewing me out is whether I did something wrong and if a ticket is going to be mailed to me or if the cop was simply responding to another thing....Im unsure because there wasnt any traffic behind me turning so i was the only car turning out so it would have been too easy for the cop to turn his cruiser around and pull me over and third little further up the road i saw a paramedic drive by heading towards the hospital, once again, lights on. I continued to drive down but was not bothered by anything else.

Again the only thing i could think i may have done wrong was mistakenly pulled into the wrong turning lane but i may be second guessing myself out of nerves. I really hope im not in any trouble...


----------



## Bernardo

They don't just pull you over?


----------



## new tech guy

Now when i think about that bernardo, i asked around work, i know a guy who is a cop but he works a different shift now at my job. But what i heard, if i really did somthing he would have pulled me over. I asked because i remember from past experience (traffic accident) that the cop can mail you a ticket. But by what i heard it is only very specific circumstances that they would do that. Which are either A accident or B a red light camera.


----------



## Bernardo

EXACTLY. They would have pulled you over. I think you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## lighthouse

Ebay Sellers who not only appear to copy and paste Product details from a Website - but also the wrong Product Details. They've been doing this with the "Fellowship of the Ring" - extended Edition - which seems to now be exactly the same length as the Film you see in the Cinema. Firstly; How can they expect to sell anything when they don't describe it properly? Secondly; Does this show a certain lack of consciencousness on their part?

What they might even be doing - considering how many of these Auctions are almost identical - is looking on Ebay for People selling the same item and copying from those for theirs!


----------



## lighthouse

Update.......................

At least the American Ebayers are bothering to research their Product before selling it.

To all the other Vendors............

Please explain to your potential Customers how a supposedly 'extended' Film somehow appears to be the same length as what you might have seen in a Cinema!


----------



## lighthouse

Here's something that really irks me..........................

People, in their 60s usually, very posh, who don't know when not to control our lives. I saw one of these a few Weeks ago and what I don't like about them is how when they were in their 40s I was in my 20s and they were making decisons about our lives that meant People like me have to travel 800 Miles to do anything - even if it is for a Fortnight. While all this is going on you see how they are making their decisions - and Years later - the Results of them become all too apparent!

They're disgusting - and what makes them worse is how 'respectable' they seem!


----------



## lighthouse

We don't have a Society that encourages respect anyway.

You have People skulking around the Woodwork like Gollum in Moria - waiting for someone else to make the effort - doing their Deals - then they pounce. This is how they hai-jacked the Stuff from the late 80s-very early 90s. They loitered around here - while others did the Work - then the creative economy moves in and one day you're reading this. The same thing happened in the earlier Years of the 2000s with the anti-poverty Campaign - and you get the same Result, This is very much a Product of an Aspect of the Economy that can make huge Monies for not doing very much. What is exasperating is how there are those who know exactly where the Effort came from but can't or won't do anything about it. When this keeps happening - and the Spivs continue to cash in (and the Yippieocracy is terrible for this) there will come a time when no-one will do anything any more - because what's the Point?

Glibness is awful anyway - when Glibness is allowed to do this its horrible! This is why I detest the Social Engineer because having met some who I suspect to have been part of that Process I began to see that they are like everything that wrong with Husaks Czechoslovakia - which not only created the Nomenclatura - that cynical Career Structure - it also engendered a morally bankrupt Apathy in Czechish Society.

What's the difference between them being like that - the Inertia in the Yippiocracy that facilitates and allows it - and the Guy on a Housing Project who realises they can make more Money selling Powder than doing anything else - and others on the Project seeng this and doing the same thing?

The occasional Communique from the NUJ or CofE after the Hostage Crisis isn't that difficult - while Cardiff is only 40 Miles away. What happens in the Interim?


----------



## lighthouse

that ludicrous exchange of Phone Numbers by People who never use them. This is a Pop Culture Game played probably by the same Cabal who came at me with the Creative Economics Chain Saw of 1993. They appear as ,Annatar. did in Eregion but are probably more like Sauron and a sort of collective Melkor who wanted everything for himself. The Game is this..............................

Ask for the Phone Number and not use it.

This happens quite a few Times until I'm reminded of a Record by the Undertones from 1980.

The Singer from the Northern Irish Group was called Feargal Sharkey.

What was Sarumans Nickname?

This is another of those Manipulations which work until you read some of the Stuff about the 1st Age - and what Melkor set out to do. It's like they are out to Hai-jack the 4th Age too!

Time to change my Digital Signature!

As Celebrimbor probably said just before he was killed "Won't be making anything for anyone anymore!"

You never know huh!!!!!

It was Sauron in the guise of Annatar who duped Celebrimbor and the Eregion Elves to make the 3, 7 and 9 Rings - before they realised what had happened - how they had been deceived.

Sometimes think I might have met a few 'Annatars' in my time too!


----------



## lighthouse

People who block up the Sidewalk. They stand there like a big ignorant Dollop as someone is approaching even if they see them. They even do this with Mums with Prams and Pushchairs. What irks me about it is that it takes no Effort at all to just move to the side a bit.

Next time it happens I'll just charge at them like the Rohirrim do at Helms Deep or the Pelinor Fields - that should wash them away!


----------



## Gabriel

lighthouse said:


> People who block up the Sidewalk. They stand there like a big ignorant Dollop as someone is approaching even if they see them. They even do this with Mums with Prams and Pushchairs. What irks me about it is that it takes no Effort at all to just move to the side a bit.
> 
> Next time it happens I'll just charge at them like the Rohirrim do at Helms Deep or the Pelinor Fields - that should wash them away!


Allrighty...that oughta do the trick. Maybe we will feel the reverberations of that act from here
Personally, I would like to conjure a brick wall just at the point of impact for them to run into


----------



## lighthouse

But not until the Rohirrim have had their Charge huh!

I've seen times when Moms with Prams and the like have had to walk in the Gutter because of these People. I could understand it when they might not see them - but they do - and do nothing. When I've been in a Situaation like this I apologise and do the right thing.


----------



## Blackmirror

these energy saving light bulbs

10 years my beep


----------



## Davec

That's not where you're supposed to put them!


----------



## Bernardo

Davec said:


> That's not where you're supposed to put them!


----------



## lexmarks567

Blackmirror said:


> these energy saving light bulbs
> 
> 10 years my arse


yeah they last what 6 months at least they cost less to run

last 10 years (*based on 4 hours of use per day*)

who uses it for only 4 hours a day


----------



## Farmgirl22

Blackmirror said:


> these energy saving light bulbs
> 
> 10 years my arse


I think they meant that it would have ten years of startup time...takes them so freakin' long to get bright.  



Davec said:


> That's not where you're supposed to put them!


I laughed.



lexmarks567 said:


> yeah they last what 6 months at least they cost less to run
> 
> last 10 years (*based on 4 hours of use per day*)
> 
> who uses it for only 4 hours a day


I guess it's for those important people who are never home? You know, people who work 18 hour days?  TBH, I don't really know either.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> I think they meant that it would have ten years of startup time...takes them so freakin' long to get bright.
> 
> I laughed.
> 
> I guess it's for those important people who are never home? You know, people who work 18 hour days?  TBH, I don't really know either.


yeah but if your not home shouldn't you leave a couple lights on 24/7 so it looks like your home. i don't like walking into a dark house.


----------



## new tech guy

Usually if out, id say leave the outdoor lights on, and as stated one or two that always turn on off on timers. Thats what we have.


----------



## lighthouse

"The Wall" - hmmm - one of ours wasn't it - Goldcrest and all that!


----------



## Blackmirror

Sorry edited my post lol
forgot where i was for a min


----------



## lighthouse

Todays Peeve - the local Chauvenism towards the Welsh - by People who forget that their most famous River has the Name the Welsh use for all Rivers!


----------



## lighthouse

In the Welsh a single 'F' is pronounced 'V' - so Rhondda Fach is pronounced 'Vach' - and as it is derived from the oldest of the Languages of Europe - and probably it's orginal one coming from the Aquitaine Region of non-fozen Area before during and after the Ice Age - the Cymraig Name for anything is going to be rather more indigenous. More Sindarin than the Common Speech - and infinately more beautiful than the Black equivalent!

Then someone around here calls the local Afon the 'Avon'

One River to rule them all, One River to find them,
One River to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them.

Ooooerrr!!!!!


----------



## Gabriel

pollen


----------



## Blackmirror

The weather
one day its too hot next its raining lol


----------



## lighthouse

The History Channel!

Icons of History - Hmmm - potential for an interesting set of Documentaries - but no mention of Indias most famous Son.

Electricity Companies who sell Door to Door!


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> The History Channel!


Whoa! A peeve that actually makes sense!   What is the world coming to?!


----------



## lighthouse

It's a squandered Opportunity - something that could be really informative and enlightening but can be very tacky and everso slightly rritating. Their programme about the Holy Grail was a bit tacky - and seemed rather glib. This Compilation of Documentaries is only redeemed by the Programmes they bought into the Series.

How can you have a Documentary Series about the most influential People of all time and not have Ghandi?


----------



## Bernardo

Farmgirl22 said:


> Whoa! A peeve that actually makes sense!   What is the world coming to?!


:up:


----------



## lexmarks567

linksys wireless routers., do they ever last more then a year.


----------



## Bernardo

lexmarks567 said:


> linksys wireless routers., do they ever last more then a year.


My just turned a year old, be quiet


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> linksys wireless routers., do they ever last more then a year.


Well, sometimes they don't even make it that long--ask me how I know. 

I've had decent luck with NetGear, you could give them a try. I found mine on newegg.com if that helps.


----------



## Bernardo

I've had 'em all crash and burn. D-Link, Netgear, Linksys, Airlink..........did I miss any?


----------



## Gabriel

I've had my Lynksys 2 years now, and it is OK...knock on wood, I suppose


----------



## Davec

Bernardo said:


> I've had 'em all crash and burn. D-Link, Netgear, Linksys, Airlink..........did I miss any?


Actiontec...


----------



## Bernardo

Davec said:


> Actiontec...


Haven't had one of those for years, but, somewhere in the past, I have 

I think I may have actually returned that one.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> ask me how I know.


im going to regret this but....

HOW DO YOU KNOW


----------



## Farmgirl22

Well, I've had several of them die on me within the year, of course.


----------



## new tech guy

lexmarks567 said:


> im going to regret this but....
> 
> HOW DO YOU KNOW


We have an old WRT54 that never let us down. We now have a belkin wireless n. Its ok, but i notice if i log into it alot it crashes. Although im saving the old G just as a backup incase we get in a pinch with the other one dead or say, i wind up living away at school. Although N is faster, which can be good for local traffic (home server, printer, etc) over the internet i only notice a VERY marginal difference and none at all in terms of web browsing. So go figure.

Mine, ENDLESS schoolwork.


----------



## Bernardo

Temperatures over 100 degrees  and more.............110


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm peeving my serious lack of motivation to finish up some loose ends...


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> Well, I've had several of them die on me within the year, of course.


that's it(comes out from behind the couch and puts body armor away)


----------



## Bernardo

lexmarks567 said:


> thats it(comes out from behind the couch and puts body armer away)


and picks up dictionary


----------



## lexmarks567

people who hate their job etc. went to the local Secretary of state office to change address. 1st lady was nice 2nd one who did the change no personaltly AT ALL. quit hardly said a word. looks at the papers types on the computer looks at the paper types on the computer. doesn't say how can i help your or anything. people like that should not work were they have to interact with people sense they seam to hate people.


----------



## new tech guy

How you meet someone nice, wanna spend time with them, then the time comes to do things and whoop! Cant do anything now. Awesome, this tells me how my summer is gonna go .


----------



## lexmarks567

new tech guy said:


> How you meet someone nice, wanna spend time with them, then the time comes to do things and whoop! Cant do anything now. Awesome, this tells me how my summer is gonna go .


more time to spend with US


----------



## new tech guy

Maybe, i have gotten lazy around here lately. But i still wanted to take beach trips and all with her and now she is talking like it isnt going to happen. Plus no real chances of meeting new people probably til i go back to school in fall. Ugh. I hope i find stuff to do.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Buying things online and being misled about what the item actually is...


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> Buying things online and being misled about what the item actually is...


you looking at mail order husbands again


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> you looking at mail order husbands again


Nah, fabric. I can send it back, they have a great return policy--but it would take too long to get what I really want (since I need it today/tomorrow in order for it to be done by Father's Day).


----------



## Farmgirl22

People who talk about what they're gonna do/have done, but when the time comes to act, they are too busy running their mouth to do anything useful.....I'm looking at _YOU_ BHO! People like that really annoy me--shut up and _work_ already!


----------



## lighthouse

Yeah - and everything just becomes an endless Cacaphony of Abstractions until that is all anything is...........one big Abstraction. I got fed up with feeling like I was making all the Effort - which is never reciprocated - even in an Exchange like this (TSG). 

Try the Creative Economy for this - and when your poor Head is about to explode with it all I'll send you a digital Handkerchief - and heaps of Condolences!

And the thing is that when you get told there are things you are going to be doing - which is similar to your Gripe you aren't idle either! When it was recommended I should study Journalism at College in 81 I began to read Newspapers and watch Newsnight rather more, when I was going to Czechoslovakia (it says here) in 1990 I began doing heaps of Research. When I was supposed to be on a Documentary Crew in Africa I got the forms to apply for a Passport, found out about Visas and Health Insurance and asked my GP about the myriad of Innoculations I would need. But that is all it ever amounts to....................so - yeah - it can be very painful indeed!


----------



## lighthouse

Usually it's Media People - fullofcrapitis most of them - and those other Talkathons get paid fror their Appearances on Radio and TV....................................................and when their 'Experts' are getting paid for being on a Radio Show there's no Incentive to do anything is there!

Didn't you know those People were paid to be interviewed?

Jobs for the Boys - Jobs for the Girls!

Imagine a Lifetime of that!

Yippieocratic Scum!

I never used to think this until I worked at the Beeb and began meeting them and realised what a load of crap it all is and how cyncal they were!


----------



## lighthouse

It's because they are a cozy Talkathon that they don't do anything - thus you can't either!

Result? Sclerosis!!!!

Not content to do that they then get involved with non-beeb Projects and impose yet more Sclerosis!

Result? Everything becomes abstract..........................and I mean everything!

That's the Effect they have!


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Usually it's Media People - fullofcrapitis most of them - and those other Talkathons get paid fror their Appearances on Radio and TV....................................................and when their 'Experts' are getting paid for being on a Radio Show there's no Incentive to do anything is there!
> 
> Didn't you know those People were paid to be interviewed?
> 
> Jobs for the Boys - Jobs for the Girls!
> 
> Imagine a Lifetime of that!
> 
> Yippieocratic Scum!
> 
> I never used to think this until I worked at the Beeb and began meeting them and realised what a load of crap it all is and how cyncal they were!


Wait. Weren't (aren't?) _you_ a media person?


----------



## lighthouse

Yeah, but unlike others I actually do try and give the Talk some Substance. Rather than sitting in a nice cozy Studio talking about Homelessnes - or resting on my Laurels about some Televised 1982 Charity Concert - I travel to South Wales to find someone who really ought not to have been homeless. Rather than just sit in a Studio and Play some re-recording by No Doubt or Beck I do a Vigil for Hostages (while - 20 Years later - writing on the Subject after almost everyone else seems to have disappeared into the Media),..............................and there are many other things too. So I get Immensely peeved when the Media indulges in it's Carbon Dioxide Exchange - but not much else. What I really don't like is how that rather disengenuous Attitude obtains more Prevalence - and they get paid for it too!

The Glibness it engenders is nauseating!


----------



## lighthouse

I'm a lot like Faramir - who loves Gondor and what it should be - but whatever his Father might represent keeps expecting me to charge across that Pelannor Field.

Not only is this socially damaging it isn't very healthy either!

The Media talked up all sorts fo things for the last 10 Years - but did nothing, the BBC talked up BBC Talent n 2000 - but where's the BBC? This is what they are like.................and they're getting worse!


----------



## lighthouse

Here's an Observation too......................

People who make you cough - I've met some of these and I don't like them! There you are enjoying your Coffee and next thing you know - you start inextricably spluttering!

I met one in a Cafe in Bristol recently - she was a Greek Schizophrenic!

She targetted me - as I arrived and she looked straight at me - like it was planned!

Don't like this at all!

Drugs and Witchcraft probably................................again!

And this os a Peevedness in immenseness!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Floor cleaners that leave a "foam" and a yucky film. Why bother mopping, if it's gonna do that?


----------



## Blackmirror

Odd socks again
im getting mad lol


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> Floor cleaners that leave a "foam" and a yucky film. Why bother mopping, if it's gonna do that?


Precisely.


----------



## Blackmirror

Farmgirl22 said:


> Floor cleaners that leave a "foam" and a yucky film. Why bother mopping, if it's gonna do that?


Step 1:

Gather materials, including mopping supplies.
Step 2:

Fill mop bucket with 2 gallons of hot water.
Step 3:

Add 1 cup of white vinegar (1/2 cup per gallon) and 2 tablespoons of lemon juice (1 tablespoon per gallon).
Step 4:

Mop away. This mixture is completely effective, but if you are the type that prefers some suds, add a small squirt of natural dish soap.


----------



## Bernardo

Blackmirror said:


> Odd socks again
> im getting mad lol


Stop wearing socks


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> Precisely.


LOL! I should have known you'd say something like that. 



Blackmirror said:


> Step 1:
> 
> Gather materials, including mopping supplies.
> Step 2:
> 
> Fill mop bucket with 2 gallons of hot water.
> Step 3:
> 
> Add 1 cup of white vinegar (1/2 cup per gallon) and 2 tablespoons of lemon juice (1 tablespoon per gallon).
> Step 4:
> 
> Mop away. This mixture is completely effective, but if you are the type that prefers some suds, add a small squirt of natural dish soap.


I actually found a similar recipe online--it didn't have the lemon juice though. I went ahead and made it up, I'll see how it works for my bathroom floors here in a few minutes (I'm on break right now--my back is killing me). I've got mine mixed up in a 32oz. squirt bottle though, wonder how much lemon juice I'd use for that?


----------



## Blackmirror

Bernardo said:


> Stop wearing socks


you try to put a pair of socks on me and you would have no teeth lol


----------



## Bernardo

Farmgirl22 said:


> LOL! I should have known you'd say something like that.
> 
> I actually found a similar recipe online--it didn't have the lemon juice though. I went ahead and made it up, I'll see how it works for my bathroom floors here in a few minutes (I'm on break right now--my back is killing me). I've got mine mixed up in a 32oz. squirt bottle though, wonder how much lemon juice I'd use for that?


Divide one tablespoon by 4


----------



## Farmgirl22

Blackmirror said:


> you try to put a pair of socks on me and you would have no teeth lol


What is so wrong with socks? 



Bernardo said:


> Divide one tablespoon by 4


Which leaves me with less than a teaspoon, but does it have to be exact? Sometimes these things require precise measurements, and sometimes you can just "eyeball" it. I'm not wanting to put in too much acid and have it ruin my floor.


----------



## Blackmirror

Farmgirl22 said:


> What is so wrong with socks?


i detest them lol 
i hate anything on my feet

my sons used to pin me down and put a pair on just to hear me scream


----------



## Farmgirl22

Blackmirror said:


> i detest them lol
> i hate anything on my feet
> 
> my sons used to pin me down and put a pair on just to hear me scream


So I take it you don't have a shoe fetish then.


----------



## Blackmirror

Farmgirl22 said:


> So I take it you don't have a shoe fetish then.


I hate shoes lol

mine are 5 years old and in need of repair


----------



## Bernardo

Farmgirl22 said:


> Which leaves me with less than a teaspoon, but does it have to be exact? Sometimes these things require precise measurements, and sometimes you can just "eyeball" it. I'm not wanting to put in too much acid and have it ruin my floor.


I'd throw a teaspoon in for good measure


----------



## lexmarks567

the pet supply's plus on hoover is it possible to get an employee who doesn't hate life.


----------



## Farmgirl22

"Trial issues" of magazines. I checked the box for a free one as it was offered on the website, I didn't commit to buying the year's subscription, get over yourself and don't send me nasty letters!! After that experience I'm never going to do a "trial issue" again, why bother?


----------



## lighthouse

I don't even read Newspapers anymore - I mean - why - what for - it's someone elses Event - someone elses Arts they write about! That's the ultimate in Abstraction!

But then - ecause it was never backed up with anything (any Mentions at the PTA Meeting or in any Reports that Semester) I think the whole thing was an elaborate wind-up.

I don't even own a TV these days either (haven't for about 6 Years now) - for the same Reasons!


----------



## Blackmirror

Why does toast go cold so quick lol


----------



## Frank4d

Going in the attic to run more CAT5 cable.


----------



## Bernardo

Beware of spiders and snakes


----------



## lighthouse

Why would I want a TV anyway? it propogates a Life i'm not allowed to know. I found a use for something else that had become redundant too around the Time my TV went to the great Studio in the Sky - think the Album Cover for "London Calling" and Paul Simonon!

Paradoxical for someone who grew up with both TV and Rock and Roll!

To disown both in a split Second - although i got the Bass Guitar repaired and sold it!


----------



## Blackmirror

lighthouse said:


> Why would I want a TV anyway? it propogates a Life i'm not allowed to know. I found a use for something else that had become redundant too around the Time my TV went to the great Studio in the Sky - think the Album Cover for "London Calling" and Paul Simonon!
> 
> Paradoxical for someone who grew up with both TV and Rock and Roll!
> 
> To disown both in a split Second - although i got the Bass Guitar repaired and sold it!


what?


----------



## Frank4d

Bernardo said:


> Beware of spiders and snakes


And standing up too quickly in the attic and piercing your head with a roofing nail. My son had been telling me for days he was going to do this himself. My first clue I should help was when he told me he was going to cut into an existing CAT 5 cable in the attic and splice in a new cable going to his room.


----------



## Cookiegal

Blackmirror said:


> what?


Donna, again, no "fs" allowed. Please be more careful.


----------



## lighthouse

Having not played in a Group for Years - and as the TV has become cruddiness in extremis - I'd had enough of both and the Guitar interacted with the TV! The TV came off worse but I had to get the Guitar repaired so I could sell it. What do I need a Bass for if Music doesn't do what it is suppoed to do?

Never met any decent People through it anyway!


----------



## Blackmirror

Cookiegal said:


> Donna, again, no "fs" allowed. Please be more careful.


I am so sorry Cookiegal


----------



## Frank4d

We need a new forum for "What is the best antivirus?" and "What is the best registry cleaner?" threads. That way I can totally ignore that forum instead of wading through those threads in all the other fourms.


----------



## Bernardo

They'd post in the wrong place anyway


----------



## Blackmirror

Frank4d said:


> We need a new forum for "What is the best antivirus?" and "What is the best registry cleaner?" threads. That way I can totally ignore that forum instead of wading through those threads in all the other fourms.


we need stickies lol


----------



## Bernardo

Blackmirror said:


> we need stickies lol


They would get lost like socks


----------



## Blackmirror

Football i have had enough lol


----------



## lighthouse

People who use a variety of Names - and how the Creative Economy facilitates accordingly! It's like you can get paid for having the right Name isn't it! - just slither through Life!

How obnoxiously glib!!!!!!

Dirty Drug References in Mainstream Culture.- like it was compulsory!

My God - and we killed 10s maybe 100s of 1000s for that!

Can I drown the 90s at birth please?


----------



## lexmarks567

walmart sucks.

went to there supercenter as its called looking for a mens 26 inch mountain bike. 99% of the bikes they had on display were ladies bikes for $88 and up. they didn't have any mens bikes i liked and they were $198 or more. i was looking for something like this http://www.walmart.com/ip/NEXT-Power-X-Men-s-26-Mountain-Bike/14320736 but didn't want to assemble one


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Can I drown the 90s at birth please?


No. That's when my little sis and my fab sis-in-law were born. However, you can drown 80's and 90's fashion at birth with my blessing.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> However, you can drown 80's and 90's fashion at birth with my blessing.


Would that mean BM would have to start wearing her underwear on the inside?


----------



## lighthouse

People who always go where the Money is. They did this in the 90s - and then one day we get 9/11 from someone from a very wealthy Saudi Family. There's a Message in there somewhere!


----------



## Blackmirror

Davec said:


> Would that mean BM would have to start wearing her underwear on the inside?


Its only during the World cup


----------



## lighthouse

After all - it was though that Wealth Bush and the Bin Ladens were acquainted in the 1970s.


----------



## lighthouse

So those People who were hoping something was going to happen were let down by a load of snotty Bristol Media Hippies and Trogladite Politics..............(Jitters). And more letterly - the Goblins!

This Baron was kept out of everything wasn't he Wittred!!!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

The Bloke I met in High Wycombe while working for that 'ethical' Company a few years ago. Strangely familiar from many Years ago - although the Bandana may have hid any recent Alopecia!

More Hippie Crap!

But then, you know what they say about Hippies don't you!


----------



## Farmgirl22

It ticks me off that just when I start to think I'm getting the hang of something I find out that I've got a lot more to learn.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> It ticks me off that just when I start to think I'm getting the hang of something I find out that I've got a lot more to learn.


Wait till the little monster is a teen!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> Wait till the little monster is a teen!


I know, I'm so terrified!


----------



## lighthouse

Virgin Medias crappy Text Photo Service. Instead of it appearing in your Phone you have to get online - visit their Website, use a Password and access it via a tiny slither of your Screen.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Accidentally dropping the veggie you are peeling in the trash can.   It was our first cucumber of the season!


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> Accidentally dropping the veggie you are peeling in the trash can.   It was our first cucumber of the season!


wash it off it's still good.


----------



## franca

lexmarks567 said:


> wash it off it's still good.


You took the words right out of my mouth lex........


----------



## Farmgirl22

Nah, not after it touched the other stuff that was in there....

You are talking to the same woman who insists that if clothes touch the floor they must be re-washed....


----------



## lexmarks567

franca said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth lex........


I've done it with apples. Peeling them and they slip out of your hand. Just run it under water.


----------



## lexmarks567

Kyle Bush. he needs to be suspended from NASCAR. He is a maniac out on the track always wrecking somebody even teammates.


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> Kyle Bush. he needs to be suspended from NASCAR. He is a maniac out on the track always wrecking somebody even teammates.


My hubby would agree, he hates Kyle Busch. I don't care for him, but he is a good driver when he keeps his head in the game--I think he just needs to grow up a little. He reminds me of a younger Jeff Gordon, or even a young Dale Jr--reckless/"bulletproof". He's getting old enough though, he ought to outgrow it about any time now. :-/


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> My hubby would agree, he hates Kyle Busch. I don't care for him, but he is a good driver when he keeps his head in the game--I think he just needs to grow up a little. He reminds me of a younger Jeff Gordon, or even a young Dale Jr--reckless/"bulletproof". He's getting old enough though, he ought to outgrow it about any time now. :-/


yeah he's acting like a child that can't get his way.


----------



## new tech guy

lexmarks567 said:


> yeah he's acting like a child that can't get his way.


I blew the cobwebs off the account!
But i watch nascar for that biiiiiigggg crash that happens in the 57th lap!


----------



## Frank4d

People walking down a hallway at work while reading or composing email on their Blackberry.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm tired of hearing about those whiners on the East coast and their heat issues. Turn the thermostat to 78 or 80*, quit running appliances until after dark, and drink lots of water--and note that whining isn't anywhere in that list. Toughen up!  103 is nothing--when you are doing hard manual labor outside in 117* heat with no wind and high humidity, _then_ you have the right to whine...for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Davec

You do understand that tolerance of weather extremes is largely based on what the individual is used to? As an example, the EMS people in LV were expecting to have an easy time of it when I was down there last May due to the below average number of tourists on the strip and the temperatures being in the seventies. However, there where more than the usual number of Brits visiting so they still were kept busy picking up heat stroke victims from the sidewalks.


----------



## lighthouse

Found something that looks like a Scam - except that they've been a bit too cute for their own good and a few Emails could see them severely litigated!

Obliterated even!


----------



## lighthouse

Particularly as they advertised on a Website that was giving away Copyright Protected Music and Books!

At last - they fall into the Hole of their Arrogance and Stupidity!


----------



## lighthouse

Few Emails to some Music Publishing Company legal Departments will put an end to this little Scam - which is what it looks like!

Re; Pirate Bay, Napster etc!

Maybe even a few Radio Stations too....................................Goblins!!!!

This time they've been a bit too cute for their own good - and lets watch Baradur implode!


----------



## lighthouse

Sauron finally has to take Human Form and as Gawain says - "We finally get a look at the (People of illegitamate origin!)!"


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Sauron finally has to take Human Form and as Gawain says - "We finally get a look at the (People of illegitamate origin!)!"


Whaaa?  Did you forget your meds this morning, Lighthouse?


----------



## lighthouse

Balian looks bemused......................

Sybilla.......................

"What?"

Balian.......................

"I haven't seen a Woman eating for a very long time!"


----------



## lighthouse

Farmgirl22 said:


> Whaaa?  Did you forget your meds this morning, Lighthouse?


Nothing to do with that and everything to with something that has been skulking around in the Internet for a long time! Like Gollum in Moria!

I made a Radio Programme about this sort of thing in 92!

Napster, Pirate Bay - now this!

Gotcha............................................finally!!!!!

That's a lot of Showbiz Litigation against them!

Music Publishing Companies vs the Cyberspace Mob and their Lackeys in the now totally corrupted Broadcast Media!

What it also means is that a welcome precedent is established!

Today Gimli we begin to reclaim Moria from the Goblins!


----------



## lighthouse

Why should I give a Stuff about the local Yippies - I'm not one of them - am I Aunty Beeb!

Never was - except when they wanted something of course - like TV Companies and Human Rights Projects!

Dumnonian Goblins!!

If I was my Children would be having a Barbecue too!

All this started after I worked for you!


----------



## lighthouse

Women who bend over in front of you - it's so tarty - rotten almost!


----------



## lighthouse

Sluttish even!!!!

What's the matter Lady - can't you get a Conversation together?

I'd rather talk to your Face than your A***!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

Presumptious and arrogant People. Although usually (hopefully) their Fallacies are routed in the end everyone else has to endure sometimes Years of crap in the interim!


----------



## lexmarks567

Those bottle return machines. DO THEY EVER WORK CORRECTLY!!!


----------



## lighthouse

Re this Scam.....................

The Ad says how "Google paid someone........................" as if you do Internet Research or something. But it looks like another of these Land Scams. To obtain further access to it you send a few £s via your Debit Card and get an Email that has a Link to further Info. Hmm - you think as you read the Mail and become sceptical. The 'Ouch' comes when you find that a few Weeks later your Account has been debited by £40 for a Phone Call - and a US Phone Number.


----------



## Bryce98

My pet peave = Techno music

Music shouldn't be cool or trendy, it should captivate you.


----------



## lighthouse

Or release you!! Think I prefer the latter!

Maybe Google ought to be aware of the Scam as it seems to be using their Name!


----------



## lighthouse

I might post the URL to the Site they advertised on and even the Emails I was sent so you can see what they're up to. And so we can find out whether it's genuine or another of these virtual Mirages!


----------



## lighthouse

Ebayers who don't send Items?


----------



## lighthouse

Particularly if two items are bought on the same day and one arrives ages ago - while the other hasn't!

Very fiddly!

(Lighthouse is now looking at the Feedback Page not sure what to write!)


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Particularly if two items are bought on the same day and one arrives ages ago - while the other hasn't!
> 
> Very fiddly!
> 
> (Lighthouse is now looking at the Feedback Page not sure what to write!)


See if they sent some sort of shipping confirmation w/a tracking number--I always make sure it's offered by a seller, if they don't offer it, I buy elsewhere. If they do have some sort of confirmation, use the tracking number to see where the item is before you leave feedback. I sure hope you get the item, I can imagine how frustrating that would be.


----------



## lighthouse

Hmm - this Transaction is slightly odd anyway. The cost showing in the 'Won Items' List says £19.99 while the Receipt says £12.75 - Paypal deduct £12.75 from my Account on the 10th but the Confirmation Email doesn't arrive until the 12th. So - yeah - it can be frustrating as everything else arrives as it's supposed to while this hasn't, and this is a DVD of one of the most beautifully made TV Programme HTV ever made, and something I haven't seen for Years!

Very much looking forward to though.....................................hopefully!


----------



## lighthouse

What makes it fiddly?

How I get told that it might arrive on the 19th - which is a Monday - so you then get the inevitable "Why did this take so long?" Question - and a Radio Station plays that Record by that horrible former Spite Girl..........................or something by a certain Mancunian Band from the late 80s!

Even both!


----------



## lighthouse

I've bought quite a few DVDs from Ebay and it's rather odd that this - of all of them - seems to have gone a stray!

Don't want it on Monday the 19th - I want it when the other one I bought on the same day arrives!


----------



## lighthouse

So where's my "Arthur of the Britons" DVD Ebay/Royal Mail?


----------



## lighthouse

Particularly as that is a TV Show I was associated with before we even moved to Bristol! (It was made in 1972-3).


----------



## lighthouse

Creepy manipulative little Gobturds with Tarot Cards!


----------



## lighthouse

And Punk Rock!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

I don't like Punk because its Lyrical Content can make almost anything seem acceptable - and when you combine the two the proverbial Shopping List of things that died here are considerably more than just a bit of Music!

Because of this I've disowned and conscientiously objected to all of it - and all of them. Call it Damage Limitation!

It's like "Children of the Stones" came true in BS20 and they didn't heed the Warning!

One day I'm going to make them fully aware of what they have done - complete with Diagrams and an Equation outlining the Process of Cause and Effect!

Hope itself died here - thanks to them - and I won't go along with it - even if I never play Music again or make Radio - I don't want to know........and that's it!

Often wondered why they call it the Black Country - and why Tolkien called Mordor the Black Lands - now I know!

The Efforts made to protect and promote Celtic Culture and the very Matter of Britain is not going to be destroyed by a Bunch of Grockles and Punk Rock Goblins!


----------



## win2kpro

1. Repeat poster's who start a thread everytime their machine hiccups without searching the archives for previous posted solutions.

2. People who start threads such as; "When my I try to turn my machine on nothing happens. I'm running Windows XP", and they give no hardware or make and model details.

3. People who purchase a $399 "off the shelf" machine then want to reconfigure it to a $1,000 gaming machine.

4. People who don't back up anything, then moan and groan when they lose their data.

5. People who have a machine with limited resources, who download 40 programs, then wonder why their machine is running slow.

6. People who include the words URGENT or need help IMMEDIATELY in their thread titles, then bump the thread up if they haven't received a reply within 10 minutes.

7. People who rate their experience level as "advanced" or "Einstein" then ask beginner questions.

8. "Tech's" who seek help on a regular basis, but never reply to threads to others seeking help.

9. People who send friend requests knowing that they want to discuss their problem in PM's rather than openly in the forums.


----------



## new tech guy

win2kpro said:


> 1. Repeat poster's who start a thread everytime their machine hiccups without searching the archives for previous posted solutions.
> 
> 2. People who start threads such as; "When my I try to turn my machine on nothing happens. I'm running Windows XP", and they give no hardware or make and model details.
> 
> 3. People who purchase a $399 "off the shelf" machine then want to reconfigure it to a $1,000 gaming machine.
> 
> 4. People who don't back up anything, then moan and groan when they lose their data.
> 
> 5. People who have a machine with limited resources, who download 40 programs, then wonder why their machine is running slow.
> 
> 6. People who include the words URGENT or need help IMMEDIATELY in their thread titles, then bump the thread up if they haven't received a reply within 10 minutes.
> 
> 7. People who rate their experience level as "advanced" or "Einstein" then ask beginner questions.
> 
> 8. "Tech's" who seek help on a regular basis, but never reply to threads to others seeking help.
> 
> 9. People who send friend requests knowing that they want to discuss their problem in PM's rather than openly in the forums.


AMEN to that!. I had a computer job not too long ago that was alot like number 5. Tell ya about it in pm if your interested in the story.


----------



## win2kpro

new tech guy said:


> AMEN to that!. I had a computer job not too long ago that was alot like number 5. Tell ya about it in pm if your interested in the story.


I'm always interested in interesting stories.


----------



## lighthouse

Having to use SMS with People I've known since the early 80s! Huh - what sort of glib Yippie bulcrap is that and I'm not surprised some of us start feeling isolated!

Years of Friendship reduced to a few Digits on a Mobile Phone Screen, a grotty little 10p Text - and I was supposed to go to Court for People like that?

Yippies really have disappeared up themselves haven't they!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Men who can't hit the toilet.  I'm not even sure that my 4-year-old should still be getting a 'pass' on this, since he is 4 now; well past the age of potty training...however, he's not exactly tall, so I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt. I figure if they can't make it into a large area from that close, they _definitely_ shouldn't be driving a car or shooting a gun!


----------



## lexmarks567

now now you know us men in the middle of the night pee by radar. That is pee till you hear water.


----------



## moises786

pet pee......people commentating on my game play while playing Super Nintendo!!


----------



## moises786

win2kpro said:


> 1. Repeat poster's who start a thread everytime their machine hiccups without searching the archives for previous posted solutions.
> 
> 2. People who start threads such as; "When my I try to turn my machine on nothing happens. I'm running Windows XP", and they give no hardware or make and model details.
> 
> 3. People who purchase a $399 "off the shelf" machine then want to reconfigure it to a $1,000 gaming machine.
> 
> 4. People who don't back up anything, then moan and groan when they lose their data.
> 
> 5. People who have a machine with limited resources, who download 40 programs, then wonder why their machine is running slow.
> 
> 6. People who include the words URGENT or need help IMMEDIATELY in their thread titles, then bump the thread up if they haven't received a reply within 10 minutes.
> 
> 7. People who rate their experience level as "advanced" or "Einstein" then ask beginner questions.
> 
> 8. "Tech's" who seek help on a regular basis, but never reply to threads to others seeking help.
> 
> 9. People who send friend requests knowing that they want to discuss their problem in PM's rather than openly in the forums.


lol on the money!


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> Men who can't hit the toilet.  I'm not even sure that my 4-year-old should still be getting a 'pass' on this, since he is 4 now; well past the age of potty training...however, he's not exactly tall, so I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt. I figure if they can't make it into a large area from that close, they _definitely_ shouldn't be driving a car or shooting a gun!


4 is probably a little young to be driving or shooting firearms. Have you been attending a Progressive Parenting Class?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> 4 is probably a little young to be driving or shooting firearms. Have you been attending a Progressive Parenting Class?


LOL! No, but plenty of grown men can't hit the target either...I know, because I've cleaned up after them.


----------



## Gabriel

I am peeving manipulative, unstable types that like to run interference, and when fronted off, get mad and freak out with verbal BS that makes me want to smack them


----------



## Gabriel

...


----------



## lighthouse

People who insist you go somewhere but never seem to appear there themselves!


----------



## Farmgirl22

I have a peeve....but I don't have the heart to say it, because it's mean, it involves someone on TSG, and I just can't make myself type the words.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> I have a peeve....but I don't have the heart to say it, because it's mean, it involves someone on TSG, and I just can't make myself type the words.


----------



## lighthouse

Punk Rock because it committed the worst Rock and Roll War Crime of all - it swindled its Audience and its Fans. According to the Punk Rock Script they were sooo not going to be like anything that had happened in Popular Music, they weren't going to be Rock Stars. Then, one day, we see a late 90s Photo of Steve Jones - former Sex Pistol - reclined in a Sun Lounger, sipping Cocktails in LA like he was George Micheal in the Tropicana Video - and all of a sudden the Veneer slips. Don Letts 'legendary' Film maker of the time - the black Man trying to be white - while his Rasta Buddies struggled as Rastas - slithers around the Punkocracy filling his Contact Book to make his 'legendary' Films while Bob Marley looks on with a healthy Disdain.

It begins to emerge that the Pistols 'legendary' Debut is a Session Musician Album and the Group start to look as cultivated as the Bay City Rollers earlier in the Decade, while McClaren manipulates the Media for about 2 Years. Then he gets Jones and Cooke to record with a supected Nazi War Criminal. It becomes apparent that the only real Soundtrack to the Struggles of the time were by the Reggae Groups - who weren't in Brazil cavorting around with Wartime Mass Murderers!

"Ever felt like you've been cheated?" Rotten sneers at their last late 70s Gig in San francisco. Yeah John we do - by you!!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

Nest cuckooing Crudders generally. While certain Bikeys set out to make some of our Lives hell for Years may I draw their Attention to a certain Event that happens on the Isle of Man every Year - one of the most famous of its kind in Europe - if not the World. We had good Associations with the Manx Government to the Point where a certain Mr O'Rahilly went grovelling to my Dad to get him to talk them into baling out his ailing Radio Station in the late 60s! Dunno why he bothered really on retrospect as much of what has transpired since seems to be more Blackbeard than Drake!


----------



## lighthouse

For anyone in the US who doesn't know it's the Isle of Man TT - a bit like the Indie 500 where you don't need to be a professional Rider to enter it. It's the one time of the Year where they don't look like an oily Rag - the Butt of everyones contempt - and it isn't some dodgy west country back Patch Club either! You win a Prize, get yer Name on a Plaque and a Bottle of Champagne to celebrate. All you need is the Bike, the Application, the Courage to do it and the means to get there!

Sponsored by our Friends the Manx Goverment!


----------



## lighthouse

Hippie Media People who claim to have been in 60s Soul Bands - but when you research it you find that they haven't - or they aren't credited on any of the Albums!

They're like dodgy early 80s Bikers who tell cute 16 Year olds that a 3rd rate 12 String Guitar used to belong to Dave Gilmour!


----------



## Frank4d

Motherboards with lame blue LEDs that flash when it accesses the CPU or you turn the scroll wheel on the mouse.


----------



## mpp

people who insist you start way to much drama when really they start more than you do .

oh and when you are in a fight with someone via text msg or phone they simple dont reply 
grrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Open letter to citizens of Oregon, Washington (state), Wisconsin, and Michigan:

Please replace that rustbucket. It's not a "classic", it's a POS that any sane person wouldn't trust to make it out of their driveway, let alone drive halfway across the United States. If you can afford to drive that gas-guzzling hunk of junk and repair it all the time, I have no doubt you can afford to replace it with something more trustworthy.

Thanks!


----------



## lighthouse

lighthouse said:


> Hippie Media People who claim to have been in 60s Soul Bands - but when you research it you find that they haven't - or they aren't credited on any of the Albums!
> 
> They're like dodgy early 80s Bikers who tell cute 16 Year olds that a 3rd rate 12 String Guitar used to belong to Dave Gilmour!


What's really depressing was how she fell for it! You can figure out the rest!

Paradoxically she wouldn't sleep with the Fella who was probably more connected with the Band than he ever was!


----------



## lighthouse

People who continually go on about Pirate or offshore Radio like it was still the 60s. Sorry Peeps but after the Marine broadcasting Act that was it, after the Murder of Raymond Calvert on a Sea Fort in the Thames Estuary that really was it. Some of those Stations might have had 10s of Millions of UK Listeners when the only Choice was the Beeb and Radio Luxembourg but now they be hard pressed to get that in all the World now with the 1000s of Stations available. Pirate Radio isn't all swinging London and posh Offices in Mayfair anymore and Lenny Henry's Skit on what it is now with his Delbert Wilkins Charecter really sums up what it has become - while any Attempt to broadcast illegally now would invoke a hefty Response not just from the UK but also the EU as the Volumes of Rules and Regulations that exist now would render it impossible.

Almost everyone - from the DTI to HaSaW People would close it down and any Equipment confiscated and destroyed - including any Ships. When Mr Calvert was killed in 1967 it was obvious that it was no longer just a Bunch of Pioneering Entrepreneurs and Radio People and was turning quite sinister - while todays Pirate Radio is very much like Wilkins's Brixton Broadcast Company. Also - while they had the Support of many 60s Rock Musicians that dwindled to almost nothing after the Broadcasting Act and Radio Caroline has to rely on Donations from it's Supporters Association to even keep the Ross Revenge afloat these days.

So it isn't all swashbuckling on the AM anymore - far from it - and never could be what it was in its halcyon Era - 1964-67! Yeah - it's an intergral Part of our Pop Culture Heritage - but more akin to being a Museum Piece like Buddy Hollies Strat or a Concert Programme from the Isle of Wight Festval 1970 than a Work in progress!


----------



## lighthouse

It's all like that here - and he was a Trogladite...............a Bulcrapping one at that - and 27.

Horrible isn't it....................................rough even - even now - with all its nice new shiny Buildings........Money and Hyperbole!

The Fella more connected with the Band via Films rather than Music than he ever was - and ever will be - was only 19!

But you have to believe the Trogladites don't you - they never tell Lies - they're always honest and trustworthy!

Piffle - and I'm not gonna prostrate myself before a load of Bulcrappers!

And when you're not meeting dodgy Yrch making all sorts of outlandish Claims you meet People who knows someone, who knows someone who knows someone - and on it goes.

It's crap!

I could always get a Replica Anduril with the Words "This Machine kills Yrch" engraved on it like I was a 'Lord of the Rings' Woody Guthrie!


----------



## lighthouse

Have you noticed something.................?

The Reggae Wars claimed loads of Victims in the 1970s - the Hip Hop Wars did the same in the 90s - but the most contraversial Hip Hop Artiste of all time doesn't have so much as a Bullet Wound. Eminem has strutted around the last 12 Years completely unscathed.


----------



## lighthouse

When People whinge at me about writing on a Website..........

That's because I live in a morally bankrupt Area run by Crooks. Yrch and carpet bagging Speculators. Subsequently there's more going on on TSG than there is here.

I preferred this Block of Flats when my Neighbour had a Brother who worked as a Journalist for the BBC too!

Wasn't all socially engineered in those days and - as a fellow Journalist I felt I could trust her!

He died as a BBC Correspondent in Russia a few Years ago!

And when I say Journalist I mean Journalist - not some 90s Yippie Yrch Propagandist or something to do with Geof and Beth PLC!


----------



## lighthouse

Could do with someone like that here now. If he could tackle a Russian Assignment with all their Problems and Corruption BS20 would be like doing local Radio!

I've noticed how a lot of the Crap here started after he died ........ and the corporate Excess!

What does that say?

Moral Shower anyone????

Not being part of Geof and Beth PLC and all other 90s Portishead Bulcrap - unlike the current Residents.

Yours

In chronic Disillusionment!


----------



## lighthouse

Sorry Folks - it's a Journalism thing!

You won't understand!


----------



## Farmgirl22

The term "customer service"...why not just call it like it is? Here are a few terms that I think more honestly convey what is out there..."customer disservice", "screw off and die customer--I have a text to send/boyfriend to talk to", etc.

I'm also peeving disgusting public bathrooms. I get it--a lot of people use them in a short amount of time. That's not an excuse for them to be dark, grungy, and constantly out of paper products. And get rid of those stupid air dryer things! I don't have all day to wait on those stupid pieces of crap to dry my hands off!


----------



## new tech guy

How about tech support, god forbid you want to service your own machine! not to mention you know you will send it there, they will claim neglect for some silly reason, then you pay through the nose for it to get fixed! That is ludicrous! Just send me the laptop keyboard, its only a few screws and a ribbon. Not rocket science.


----------



## lexmarks567

new tech guy said:


> How about tech support, god forbid you want to service your own machine! not to mention you know you will send it there, they will claim neglect for some silly reason, then you pay through the nose for it to get fixed! That is ludicrous! Just send me the laptop keyboard, its only a few screws and a ribbon. Not rocket science.


You got someone who spoke English


----------



## JustJudy

lexmarks567 said:


> You got someone who spoke English


  :up:


----------



## lighthouse

I'm listening to 'After the Gold Rush' - the beautiful Song by Niel Young - I thought I'd listen to 'Ghost Town' by the Specials. So I find my Ska Compilation and put it on the Computers CD Player and what happens? Media Player instantly plays Track One - and AAAAGGGGHHHHH!!!! it's that horrible Skinhead Suggs with Badnesses Debut Single. So I took his Advice, ejected the CD and rendered it 'beyond' use!

Ahhhhhhh - that's better!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

re this

http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1N1-0FEBFE2C535E319F.html

I sent these SOBs an Email via their so called Feedback Facility telling them what happened a couple of Years ago and that this might have had something to do with it and they didn't have the Decency to reply!

Can we launch a DOS on them or something until they do?

Google is a Joke - no Email Address at all for them to complain to!

DOS = denial of service!

I say this because if they were a Radio Station, TV Network or Newspaper I could sue them for what happened that time!


----------



## lighthouse

Or - if they don't reply with a hefty Apology - maybe we could sue them.

As I've just watched "Mighty Heart" maybe Danny Pearl and Dith Prahns former Employer would like to - erm - 'approach' them and ask them what they think they're playing at!

Maybe Marian Pearls current Employer would like to!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Concerts where you are forced to be in your seats before the music starts or they won't let you in. And at intermission if you aren't back in your seats before the music starts they won't let you in. And God forbid you need to use the restroom DURING the concert!!!  From now on, I'm going to ask before I go/purchase the tickets--because if that's the way it's going to be; they obviously don't want my (or my family's) money. Screw them.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> Concerts where you are forced to be in your seats before the music starts or they won't let you in. And at intermission if you aren't back in your seats before the music starts they won't let you in. And God forbid you need to use the restroom DURING the concert!!!  From now on, I'm going to ask before I go/purchase the tickets--because if that's the way it's going to be; they obviously don't want my (or my family's) money. *Screw them*.


Somebody needs some Sheba time!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> Somebody needs some Sheba time!


Actually, I do.  She's been kind of ignored the past few days since we haven't been home much (or at all) so it's just been the neighbors taking care of her.


----------



## Gabriel

I am peeving pens. They are not made like they used to be made, and the ink sucks.


----------



## lighthouse

Farmgirl22 said:


> Concerts where you are forced to be in your seats before the music starts or they won't let you in. And at intermission if you aren't back in your seats before the music starts they won't let you in. And God forbid you need to use the restroom DURING the concert!!!  From now on, I'm going to ask before I go/purchase the tickets--because if that's the way it's going to be; they obviously don't want my (or my family's) money. Screw them.


Seating only Venues suck - if you want Seats only Evening Entertainment go to the Cinema, if you want Live Music then a Venue with both is infinately preferable. Then you can mosh, Crowd surf, dance, or just get a good Veiw of the Show to your Hearts content, then sit and sup - chill and enjoy the Music as and when you need to!

Todays Gripe...........

Have you ever tried to Phone Google? You get 'Contact us' with your Countries Office and the main Office in the US, So you phone it to speak to an Operator to make a Complaint or just ask a Question and you get 9 Options - from Press to Google Ads - but not one that connects you to a Member of Staff unless you know the Extension Number of someone who works there! This is appalling to have a Mass Information and Media Company - used by Millions - that is less accountable than the Man in the US with the Keys to the American Nuclear Weapons System. It is the corporate Obelisk in all its worst Manifestations! I always thought Bill Gates and Microsoft were rather more user friendly - this proves that I was right!


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Seating only Venues suck - if you want Seats only Evening Entertainment go to the Cinema, if you want Live Music then a Venue with both is infinately preferable. Then you can mosh, Crowd surf, dance, or just get a good Veiw of the Show to your Hearts content, then sit and sup - chill and enjoy the Music as and when you need to!


I'm actually thinking that concerts in general aren't worth my time. I enjoy the occasional local band that plays at a small bar or outside venue, but big commercial getups just grate on my nerves. I enjoy being able to dance with my hubby if I want to, easily move around if we need to (or escape from the invariable "stinky man"), etc. I hate being crammed in with hundreds (or thousands) of other people, not having any room to get up (or let other people get through) being stuck in one seat where there isn't even enough room for people with ARMS, paying out the nose to sit so far back that the band looks like ants on the stage, the ridiculous prices for drinks because heaven forbid that you get a reasonably priced soda at the vendors.  Yeah, I think I'm done...let some other poor sucker have my spot.

Also, I have some serious qualms with the quality of the product you get at a concert...why do so few actually sound like they do on the CD/radio? If a person has such horrible singing that they can't do it live on stage as good as they can in a recording studio, should they really be in the business? And does anyone else ever wonder if they are really singing/playing an instrument on the stage? I had some serious inclination to believe that one of the people in the group the other night wasn't actually playing the violin--not that she CAN'T play it--just that I don't think she WAS playing it.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> Also, I have some serious qualms with the quality of the product you get at a concert...why do so few actually sound like they do on the CD/radio?


The mike in the studio is in the acoustic sweet spot. Most of the audience at a concert aren't.


----------



## lighthouse

You miss the Point about live Music. A good Band will sound better live than in the Studio and there are many live Albums that prove this! While a Concert is where a Group interacts with an Audience! I should imagine Bob Dylan must have been brilliant live - especially at his most scathing!

Hell - it could be worse - you could go to a Karaoke Evening!


----------



## lexmarks567

The only shows I attend are rock concerts. so far I have seen kid rock live def leppard live and KISS live. And went and saw monster jam and ford field(a monster truck race)


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Hell - it could be worse - you could go to a Karaoke Evening!


See, now I love karaoke...it's hilarious watching the morons who are stupid drunk try to sing (just don't sit real close to the speakers ). And sometimes there is some serious talent that tries out too. :up:


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> See, now I love karaoke...it's hilarious watching the morons who are stupid drunk try to sing (just don't sit real close to the speakers ). And sometimes there is some serious talent that tries out too. :up:


like on the smoking gun tv show there is this drunk woman with this man and there playing the ABC song AND SHE DOESN'T KNOW THE WORDS LOL


----------



## lighthouse

This Business with Google continues and I don't think it's right to have a Company as unaccountable as that affect the Opinions of Millions. Conventional Media has its Press Complaints Commission while Media Unions have their professional Codes! Hell, if they won't answer the Phone we could always lobby them outside their Office!


----------



## lighthouse

I feel a Letter to Chicago is in order!


----------



## lighthouse

Even Newscorp is more accountable than these People as they skulk around the E Cloister while Bill Gates was brought to task about everything from Windows 95 to the stories about Microsofts contravention of the Trust Laws in the late 90s!


----------



## lighthouse

If the conventional Media ran Stories that caused People completely unrelated to them undue Distress then they are subject to the PCC. Because Encyclopedia.Com are an Internet Company they aren't - and I don't think there's an Internet equivalent PCC that you can have recourse to. But - their Stuff is read by as many People who might read a Newspaper, hear a Radio Programme, or watch TV.

Reading the Content of that Webpage tells me something else about a certain Group of People I knew in Bristol in the very early 90s too!

I'm not surprised the Yippies are so keen to disppear in Cyberspace - and prattle on about the New Digital Media Revolution.

And this what I don't like about it. Although I was probably one of the most competent Tape Editors Regional Radio had in Bristol - to the Point where I would be asked to help edit and mix Peoples Radio Programmes - I didn't go around somehow thinking I was God or something - unaccountable to anyone and everyone! These Digital Media People seem to think they are - and their Arrogance is astonishing. They don't reply to Email, their Webpages can be as purgorative as they like - immune from any Checks or Balances - while anyone at the broken end of their rather nasty Bottle has to be content with something that resonates with a time Centuries ago. 

The Technology moves forward while Society moves back - a Process that begins with the first of the Clearances in the early 90s - and they're at it again!

New Age Fascism that begins in the 90s - and with that comes a sort of New Age Serfdom!

We had a 17th Century King who thought like they do! 

What happened to him I wonder!

Sorry Encyclopedia.Com ........................ but we know where you live!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

So I've got a nasty little Yippie Athame in my Back with the same Yippie Names on it that were there 20 Years ago - the same disgustingly cliquey Cabal that appropriated everything in the early 90s - all traced back to the west country of England!

Currently residing in Academia and the Internet!

In other Words - New Age Fascists - the Yippieocratic Obelisk!


----------



## lighthouse

Except that particular Obelisk left a Trail that not only begins in the west country of England - but also a List of Names that would read rather like the Witches from Macbeth!

As mentioned elsewhere on this Site - on the Subject of Beirut and the engllish Yippie Clearances!


----------



## lighthouse

And while that horrible Yippie Freemasonry continues to black ball certain People - as they did me for 20 Years - nothing will improve!

So go on stir yer Cauldron - plunge in the Athame - but answer to People who want to know why there isn't any Work any more!

Hide behind the Social Engineer, the New Media Jargonese, the Control Freak Stage Management they call our 21st Century Lives - hide behind it all - do yer Laundry Dame Ragnell - but explain to those People why you've been black balling some of us for Years - Decades even!

"Here come the Clearances my Friend!" - Capercailie

And when that happens I'm going to write my Book - not about the usual Presidential Conspiracy Theory Gak - but about them - with anecdotal Fact, after Fact, after Fact!

They are as much a Freemasonry as anything in any Lodge or Temple anywhere in the World! 

But they're the ones who whinge about all the others.

The Earth could shift on its Axis - but unless you're one of them - your Life wouldn't improve one Jot! Contribute all you like like I did - but if you're not one of them your Life won't improve! If the Yippie black ball is in the embroidered Yippie Bag - forget it! No nice 'This Life' Dinner Parties for you, no off to the Festies with yer Girlie every Year, no romantic new agey Weekends in the Countryside for you - no anything - unless you're on the Square so to speak!

Ultra conservative Yippie Scum - and the only thing I learnt from them is you can't trust them!


----------



## lighthouse

Until these People do something about that Webpage anyone with that Name and having any Connection with a Bristol has got what Lucas called a 'Death Mark' and might as well spend the rest of their Lives travelling around the Galaxy smuggling for a Living! 

That's the effect it has!

It took a very long time to emerge on Google - but it did - eventually!


----------



## Farmgirl22

These annoying emails that are from people in my address book that have a subject line like "hey man, how are you?" and then try to get me to visit some website that's supposedly for working from home...I've gotten 3 of them now from different people. Makes me wonder if Hotmail has been compromised, since every one of those emails has been from a hotmail account.


----------



## lighthouse

Hmmm - these used to appear in my Letter Post almost every other Day! 

Scams most of them!

Oh - on the Subject of live Music being better than Studio Recordings - Sly and the Family Stone at Woodstock sound much more substantial than their Studio Albums! In fact, those in charge ought to have waited until the last Crowd Cheer after "I want to take you higher!" and say - "That's it Folks - the 60s ends here - it won't get any better than that!"

They'd be right too - it was down hill all the way after that - both with the remaining Music at the Festival and the Decade!


----------



## Farmgirl22

I think in order to be more honest with herself, the show should be changed from "Sewing with Nancy" to "Quilting with Nancy". *snore*


----------



## lighthouse

I think it's time the Digital Media Community was as brought into line as the Conventional Media. I got attacked and accused of all sorts of things a few Years ago and that Webpage probably had something to do with it. All some Lunkhead has to do is skim read it, see certain Words - draw the wrong Conclusion and wallop! 

What I will also say is this..........

If this proves that the Conventional Media is at a Disadvantage because they have to work within certain Parameters while the Internet doesn't then I can see the conventional Media beginning to fight back against it. This is twice where 'Digital' seems to be something of an exemption Clause from any Protocol that exists elsewhere in TV, Radio and Print and as the Journalists Note Pad is as much Information Technology as the latest Dual Core Computer that is unacceptable!


----------



## lighthouse

Most of the Internet is Garbage anyway - and the Geeks have far too much Control. A professional Journalist has to get through an Editor or a Producer before their Stuff is printed or broadcast - the Internet doesn't have to do that! Some IT Technology can be a bit dubious too - how many Web Cams are used in a way that would get you into trouble if you drilled a Hole in a Wall and looked through for example?

Subsequently most of it Rubbish - Junk demanding to be taken seriously - which is a Joke in itself. A lot of wierdo Control Freaks as well - you find a lot of them on Ebay when you read their Sales Pitch. People with a real Problem - vindictive, spiteful, closet Nazis or Psychos or something! There are a lot of nice Ebayers too - and they're the ones I usually buy Stuff from.

I used to use Tiscali Years ago and I remember how tacky their Home Page was - a really gaudy Hotch Potch - reminiscent of a cluttered National Enquirer. Yeuch!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

What the Internet Community forgets is how much it needs the conventional Media. It only became as wealthy as it did because it made maximum Profit with almost no Financial Outlay. While BSB and Newscorp invested huge in Global Satellite TV Systems Years ago - and most of those bleepy things carrying it today are owned by Murdoch - virtually all Internet Companies rent space from them. While the Internet is answerable to no one Murdochs Editors are accountable to the professional Codes of Conduct, the PCC and other Equivalents and Human Rights Organisations. If he starts to think that this puts his News Media at a disadvantage he could pull the Plug on the Internet almost entirely by not allocating that Digispace. Suddenly everyone from Google to a local ISP would have to invest the same Monies BSB and Newscorp did to launch their own Comms Satellite Systems and how many of them could afford to do that?

So - since the first WWW Address was created and Email began being sent - the Internet has had a cheap Ride on the Backs of the Conventional Media - but what would happen if that Media starts to feel as if their Hand has been bitten off? Suddenly those huge Profits sitting in the Internets Bank Accounts have to be spent on building, launching and operating their own Infrastructure!


----------



## lighthouse

How much would it cost - in todays Money - to build enough Satellites, the Transport to get them into orbit, the Installaion, the Operation and Maintainance? All of this is done by BSB, Newscorp, and even the BBC at the moment - and the Monies they get from the Computer Media Sector is negligible compared to the Expenditure! Those Computer Companies will suddenly find that their Wealth and Power is quite transitory if they had to make the same Investment!


----------



## lighthouse

No Ebay, no Google, no Paypal, no MSN .......... and it's back to the Library Folks because there's no Encyclopedia.Com either - while your Multi-Media, Uplinking, Downloading, Utubing, Webcaming Computer becomes the Word Processor Alan Sugar invented many Years ago!

With a few Add-ons like Media Player for your Music and DVD I s'pose too!

I'm from the Conventional Media and my People made a lot of good things happen in it and I start to feel like I'm getting a Kicking from the Internet Media - resulting in "Ouch!" probably - and I am not the slightest bit happy about that at all.

So why not pull the Plug on it - just for a few Hours - and make them realise that they aren't indestructable and they should be answerable to the same things any other Media is answerable to!


----------



## lighthouse

All Internet Traffic in this Area is sent abroad via the HTV Building in Bristol. I use a Sim Card that transceives to a Mobile Telecoms Tower about 2 miles away from here - which relays the signal to HTV - who send it to a BSB/Newscorp Satellite somewhere over the Atlantic - which then sends it to Infrastructure and the TSG Server in the US. Even the University and UWE use it to connect with similar Estalishments anywhere in the World - while their Students do same with their Email, MSN Chat and Skype. That Building wouldn't be there at all had the Conventional Media not invested in regional TV Infrastructure in the 1960s - and developed it with their very successful Programming in the 70s and 80s! An ISP will rent Space to facilitate this from that Infrastructure!

Unlike Conventional Media the Internet Media has never had to live in the real World - while it writes its Programmes, runs its Websites and operates its ISPs! The Conventional Media has spent Decades and vast Monies doing the Ground Work - developing all of this and won't be hugely enamoured if the Internet becomes a Cuckoo in the Nest - and that is what it is starting to look like!

And when I say the University and UWE I also mean all other Educational Establishments in the Region - from the Primary School to the Technical College!

And it's not just Mobile Telecoms either - your Landline is connected to a local Telecoms Exchange that does exactly the same thing as the Moblie Telecoms Transceiver!


----------



## lighthouse

Been a lot of Cuckoos in this particular Nest - throwing their Weight around - causing a lot of "Ouch!" Misery, Despondancy - and Resentment!

The Cuckoo is the most predatory evil Bird on the Planet - worse even than a Magpie for what it does!


----------



## Cookiegal

lighthouse,

Please refer to this section of the rules and govern yourself accordingly. As I've told you before more than once, this thread is for light-hearted comments on pet-peeves, not for long-winded and repetitious rants that no one else is participating in.

*Forum Flooding -* (Applies only to Community Forums, not to technical forums.) While we do not want to discourage members from participating in discussions, to be fair to all members* we must limit the number of new threads and posts created by the same member to prevent "forum flooding."* As a rule of thumb, you should strive to limit starting new threads on average to no more than 3 or 4 new threads per week. *You should also try to avoid replying excessively to the same thread when no other member is participating in the discussion.* We will enforce the "spirit" rather than the "letter" of the rule. As an example, you may want to post 6 good threads in a week and only one or two the next week. Please be considerate of other members when deciding to start a new thread. Do a search of threads that already existchances are you will find one that covers your "new" topic.


----------



## JustJudy

I am peeving about the universities and colleges. They say the government won't allow them to disburse student funds until 10 days before school starts (here state schools start on the 30th of August). Which means monies won't be disbursed until the 20th. BUT tuition is due on the 17th!! And if you are late paying they charge a late fee. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but don't most people who have student loans have them because they don't have that kind of money in their savings?


----------



## Frank4d

What is my company IT thinking? They use a Group Policy to disable CD/DVD burning (because they think it is a security risk). But still allow writing to USB thumb drives.


----------



## lighthouse

JustJudy said:


> I am peeving about the universities and colleges. They say the government won't allow them to disburse student funds until 10 days before school starts (here state schools start on the 30th of August). Which means monies won't be disbursed until the 20th. BUT tuition is due on the 17th!! And if you are late paying they charge a late fee. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but don't most people who have student loans have them because they don't have that kind of money in their savings?


This reminds me of what the real life Sheriff of Nottingham use to do - not issue the Summons for a Court Appearance - then fine (or worse) the Summonee for not appearing. When I was at School I was given a Detention by a Math Teacher (kept behind for an Hour after Hometime) on a Bank Holiday - then got heaps of them for not appearing!

Todays Peeve - wierd Stuff on Ebay that always seems to require Glue! Maybe they were right on "Reclaiming the Blade"!


----------



## Farmgirl22

JustJudy said:


> I am peeving about the universities and colleges. They say the government won't allow them to disburse student funds until 10 days before school starts (here state schools start on the 30th of August). Which means monies won't be disbursed until the 20th. BUT tuition is due on the 17th!! And if you are late paying they charge a late fee. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but don't most people who have student loans have them because they don't have that kind of money in their savings?


Usually you don't have to do anything if you've already been approved for grants/student loans. If they try and charge a fee, politely inform them that you are a grant/student loan recipient and they should remove the fee with no problems, though since the check comes directly to them to disburse, they should be aware of the situation already. I think it's mainly so they have time to make sure that if someone writes a personal check that it clears before classes start. HTH!

My peeve is people who amble along in the grocery store like they plan to spend all day in there. I personally don't care if _they_ aren't in a hurry, but they'd better get the you-know-what out of my way! I've got other things to do and don't have the time or inclination to wait on you to hem and haw over ever single frickin' bag of lettuce on the shelf--they all have at least one brown spot, get over it and get out of the way!!!  I've decided next time I'll give them 30 seconds before I ram them out of my way with my cart. OK, not really, though I'm sure someone will think I was serious.

And why is it that they bother to put in all 30 checkout lanes? I mean, only about 3 are ever used, regardless of how many people are checking out.  Target stores are probably the worst offender on that, but others are getting worse all the time and it's extremely annoying.


----------



## JustJudy

Farmgirl22 said:


> Usually you don't have to do anything if you've already been approved for grants/student loans. If they try and charge a fee, politely inform them that you are a grant/student loan recipient and they should remove the fee with no problems, though since the check comes directly to them to disburse, they should be aware of the situation already. I think it's mainly so they have time to make sure that if someone writes a personal check that it clears before classes start. HTH!


Thanks for the info! This is so stressful- I think it's worse for me right now since it's my youngest going...so now I'll have 2 in school, away. Empty nest syndrom will be hitting about September 

By the way, I agree about the grocery stores...all those check out lines but only 3 open; as the ice cream turns to a milk shake.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> My peeve is people who amble along in the grocery store like they plan to spend all day in there. I personally don't care if _they_ aren't in a hurry, but they'd better get the you-know-what out of my way! I've got other things to do and don't have the time or inclination to wait on you to hem and haw over ever single frickin' bag of lettuce on the shelf--they all have at least one brown spot, get over it and get out of the way!!!


If you're in a hurry avoid the produce department. Most of the stuff in that section requires cooking anyway.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> My peeve is people who amble along in the grocery store like they plan to spend all day in there. I personally don't care if _they_ aren't in a hurry, but they'd better get the you-know-what out of my way! I've got other things to do and don't have the time or inclination to wait on you to hem and haw over ever single frickin' bag of lettuce on the shelf--they all have at least one brown spot, get over it and get out of the way!!!  I've decided next time I'll give them 30 seconds before I ram them out of my way with my cart. OK, not really, though I'm sure someone will think I was serious.
> 
> And why is it that they bother to put in all 30 checkout lanes? I mean, only about 3 are ever used, regardless of how many people are checking out.  Target stores are probably the worst offender on that, but others are getting worse all the time and it's extremely annoying.


how about when they hog the aisle with there cart in the middle and the whole family is standing in the aisle talking so you have to go around to get what you want. sometimes you have to go 5 aisles out of your way because someone thinks they own the aisle.


----------



## lighthouse

"Get out of my Way!" - Grima Wormtongue just after Gandalf has released Theoden from his Enchantment!


----------



## lexmarks567

Justin Beiber 

do i need a reason


----------



## DarqueMist

Frank4d said:


> What is my company IT thinking? They use a Group Policy to disable CD/DVD burning (because they think it is a security risk). But still allow writing to USB thumb drives.


Ours does the exact same thing .... leaves you wondering about the intelligence level of the policy makers eh


----------



## DarqueMist

lexmarks567 said:


> how about when they hog the aisle with there cart in the middle and the whole family is standing in the aisle talking so you have to go around to get what you want. sometimes you have to go 5 aisles out of your way because someone thinks they own the aisle.


how about when they park their cart on one side of the aisle to kneel down and check out the bottom shelf on the other side .... all the while refusing to let go of the handle of their cart?

how about those that, because they won't let go of the cart handle, turn their cart sideways and block the entire aisle off every time they bend over to peruse the lower shelves?


----------



## lexmarks567

DarqueMist said:


> how about when they park their cart on one side of the aisle to kneel down and check out the bottom shelf on the other side .... all the while refusing to let go of the handle of their cart?
> 
> how about those that, because they won't let go of the cart handle, turn their cart sideways and block the entire aisle off every time they bend over to peruse the lower shelves?


how about those who at the checkout line just have to get the last item the one WITHOUT A PRICE TAG


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> how about when they hog the aisle with there cart in the middle and the whole family is standing in the aisle talking so you have to go around to get what you want. sometimes you have to go 5 aisles out of your way because someone thinks they own the aisle.


Yeah, the "family reunions" that take place at the supermarket are definitely on my list of peeves. If they want to chit-chat, why can't they agree to contact each other later and set up a time/place? I mean, is it really a great idea to stand around blocking others from shopping while they have meat/milk/perishables in the cart getting warm?

Another peeve is when people put things like hamburger on a shelf next to the cereal. Not only is it just plain lazy, but it drives the cost of groceries up for everyone because the store loses money on that item (because it's usually not fresh by the time someone finds it) and has to recoup it somewhere.

Or the half eaten cookies that are discarded on random shelves? Did they pay for those? What kind of slob does that anyway? Ick.


----------



## DarqueMist

lexmarks567 said:


> Justin Beiber
> 
> do i need a reason


Missed this one .......... I thought it was Justine though ?


----------



## lighthouse

Websites that have some Crud about 'Your shopping Session has expired ....... drone, blah" even if you have shut down and restarted your Computer after doing a Disc Cleanup!


----------



## lighthouse

People who change their Names for juxtapositional purposes! Usually Yippies!


----------



## lighthouse

How Mark of Cornwall/Pwll of Dyfedd was allowed to become a Record Boss/Music Consultant and Band Manager - while others with that Project weren't even allowed to breath in the last 20 Years!


----------



## lighthouse

Sales Caller..............from a Mobile Phone Company!

"Do you have a Contract or Pay as you Go?"

Me..............

"I use Pre-Pay!"

Sales Caller............

"Ahh - Pay as you go then!"

Me.............

"No - I use Pre-pay!"

I then tell the Caller that I'm not really interested and disconnect the Call.

After which I remove the Words that have been shoved in my Mouth!

Makes you nostalgic for British Telecom and Bob Hoskins really!

"It's good to talk" - as long as it's a decent Conversation!


----------



## lighthouse

The - what we call in the UK - 'Pikey' I saw today. These are the sort of People who've been peeving the Natives of Ibiza for the last 20 Years as they descend on the Island in their 100s of 1000s every Year. They're the sort who would go to Thailand and get a Habit - even try and smuggle some back to the UK. There are other Words for them "Nouvaux Hippie", "Rave Punk" - "Trendy Craphead", "Useless non-entity" etc.........and they're arrogant and stupid enough to do all of this - and think they could control it. Met loads of this non event in the 90s and they're what we call 'Gentlemen of the Wrist".

They're only tolerated in Ibiza for their Money - they aren't exactly what you'd call enthralling Company!

As it was Saturday Morning, I could tell by his Swagger and 'Chood' what he'd been doing the Night before. Sorry Pal - but it still shows 12 - even 24 Hours - later!

Not surprised you think you're so special - it made Oasis think they were Supersonic - until it all went wrong!

Wonder if he works in the Media!


----------



## Frank4d

People who use the word "urgent" in their thread title.


----------



## lexmarks567

Frank4d said:


> People who use the word "urgent" in their thread title.


then post every 5 seconds


----------



## new tech guy

*cough* *hack* *sneeze* phew! Its been a while... ok peeve for right now, when your at your job and the boss expects you to do the impossible like im superman or somthing. Great, and when it takes a while because im undermanned I get an earful for not working on it.


----------



## new tech guy

DarqueMist said:


> Missed this one .......... I thought it was Justine though ?


Hm on the subject of Justin Beiber, you may like this.....
 http://graphjam.com/2010/05/20/funny-graphs-justin-bieber-popularity/


----------



## DarqueMist

new tech guy said:


> Hm on the subject of Justin Beiber, you may like this.....
> http://graphjam.com/2010/05/20/funny-graphs-justin-bieber-popularity/


Again ... I'm confused ... is Beiber really a guy ?


----------



## lexmarks567

DarqueMist said:


> Again ... I'm confused ... is Beiber really a guy ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justin_Bieber


----------



## DarqueMist

I can't be the only one that sees the resemblance (at the very least, same haircut)


----------



## new tech guy

DarqueMist said:


> I can't be the only one that sees the resemblance (at the very least, same haircut)


Well they must be some kind of raw sewage container, go ahead and rub your face all over it.
(anyone who played Portal gets that one  )


----------



## lighthouse

People who drop freshly cooked greasy Food in your Lap. Like - erm - have you got a Plate - even a bit of Cardboard would do? Latvian Food is very nice - but needs some work on the Presentation Aspect!


Just as well I wasn't wearing Jeans eh (St) Peter (sburg) huh!!!


----------



## lighthouse

This happened in Wales - although of course there's no need to tell certain welsh Media People this because they'll already know. Not surprised we had Problems for Centuries, that there's an Industrial Estate built on one of the original Stone Circles in Britain - if not Europe - or that Gwydir was allowed to fall into ruin and become squatted for Years. With these People acting as Guardians of our Culture and Heritage!

Denethor really is in charge on the other side of that Estuary!

While Milo seems to be running it all!


----------



## lexmarks567

Stupid Wikipedia moderators who get there panties in a knot over you removing 1 citation needed.


----------



## JustJudy

DarqueMist said:


> I can't be the only one that sees the resemblance (at the very least, same haircut)


Lolololol  He really is girly- but then again so was Donnie Osmond back in the day


----------



## lighthouse

Oh gawd - not the Osmonds!

Todays Gripe............

How everyone seems to think that by rebranding everything 'New' somehow exonerates everything that was going wrong/bad with the old! The Media have got on this - with everything being 'New' - when we all know it's Mutton dressed as Lamb!


----------



## new tech guy

Mine, girls.....need a user's manual for them...would go a great way.


----------



## Farmgirl22

new tech guy said:


> Mine, girls.....need a user's manual for them...would go a great way.


Wha.....? 

Did you mean that you need a user's manual for girlfriends? Here's one:

1. Be respectful of our opinions, bodies, and just in general.
2. We like to go on dates--the more romantic/imaginative the better.
3. Don't be too clingy, you need time with the guys and we need time with the girls. (And that means that you don't need to call every 5 minutes!!)
4. Don't dismiss our hobbies/dreams/goals/friends/etc. as hopeless or worthless.

That pretty much covers the basics.


----------



## Davec

And if she makes dinner, don't make a point of noticing the box in the trash.............


----------



## lexmarks567

when they try out a new recipe just say you got a cold and can't taste anything


----------



## lexmarks567

Taylor Swift. Just what is so special about her that CMT needs to advertise every 1 to 2 minutes her new video "mine" that's airing in 4 days. Im trying to watch blue collar comedy tour rides again And with cmt popping up every 2 minutes a clock showing when the new video will air with Taylor next to it dancing ENOUGH.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> And if she makes dinner, don't make a point of noticing the box in the trash.............


Nah, that's only after you get married.


----------



## new tech guy

Farmgirl22 said:


> Wha.....?
> 
> Did you mean that you need a user's manual for girlfriends? Here's one:
> 
> 1. Be respectful of our opinions, bodies, and just in general.
> 2. We like to go on dates--the more romantic/imaginative the better.
> 3. Don't be too clingy, you need time with the guys and we need time with the girls. (And that means that you don't need to call every 5 minutes!!)
> 4. Don't dismiss our hobbies/dreams/goals/friends/etc. as hopeless or worthless.
> 
> That pretty much covers the basics.


I agree with that, I do know better than to "play" people, I am not that kind of guy and it actually takes a while before someone catches my eye between them and usually if a girl does not catch my eye, I don't bother. No use making something out of nothing. 
1. I am pretty respectful of one, id only expect the same in return
2. Been out with people but never got too far into dating actually, but i do have some creative/fun ideas  (i know bad for 20 )
3, ehhhh this is where i think i trip up, i don't call a lot but always want to spend time with her, most recent scared her off and i lost a friend too so i think i learned here  Plus i made things out of nothing
4. I support the dreams of a girl/girl of interest, though in some cases like the last scare me a little i still support them...

Anyway, current peeve:
when I spend all this time fixing things up, updating, etc to have my home server decide to give me a hard time when i need it to do something.


----------



## lighthouse

The wierd Mobile Phone Shop in Bristol that sold me a Phone describing the allocated Number as 'special'. Very peculiar - when it closes not long after. They were called DX Communications based in what used to be called "The Galleries" in Bristol.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Shipping costs for fabric (or anything really)--good grief! It's not heavy, and I'm pretty sure you could fit it into a fairly small box, why do I need to pay you $12 for the basic shipping option that will take (by your own admission) about 10 days to get to me?! Thanks but I could do a lot of driving for that $12 and have it today or tomorrow.


----------



## lighthouse

Ebay items that don't appear when you do a relevant search until you've bought something similar - usually a lot more expensive!


----------



## Frank4d

Some software that when you try to uninstall it brings up a window that says something like "we are sorry you have decided to not use our software anymore". And then forces you to select from a list of reasons why you are uninstalling it before being allowed to complete the uninstallation.

Spam email. When you signed three years ago to receive email alerts for some product, but you have now decided you don't want them to send you spam every couple of weeks. So you go to their website and opt out. And they send you one final spam email acknowledging you no longer wish to receive email from them.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Frank4d said:


> Spam email. When you signed three years ago to receive email alerts for some product, but you have now decided you don't want them to send you spam every couple of weeks. So you go to their website and opt out. And they send you one final spam email acknowledging you no longer wish to receive email from them.


What I want to know is how real spammers get ahold of your email when everyone is always talking about how they "value your privacy" and that they "would NEVER sell your personal information".... I have one email address that is private, strictly used for signing up for promo emails with companies; two that are used for personal...guess which one(s) get the most spam?!


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> What I want to know is how real spammers get ahold of your email when everyone is always talking about how they "value your privacy" and that they "would NEVER sell your personal information".... I have one email address that is private, strictly used for signing up for promo emails with companies; two that are used for personal...guess which one(s) get the most spam?!


your personal ones.


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> your personal ones.


Nope, the one that is supposedly "respected" by the companies. My private ones don't get a lot of spam compared to the other one, especially since I've had them a lot longer.

Maybe these companies are selling "pharmaceuticals" and fake Rolex watches on the side?


----------



## wowzer

I must be doing something wrong...

I have two email addys using IE v-7 and get no spam at all... cookies are turned off after I set the ones I want and have no addon blockers... hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## new tech guy

Hm thats why with the multiple accts I own, I only use certain ones for certain things. I have an msn from ages ago, and a second email i use for private only (that be family, and friends) and the other is used to sign up to stuff, it gets my fb alerts and all. Only reason i maintain it is because i also store some emergency stuff in that email for things such as backup restore for the offsite system. I have a third email from my college, dunno what i should use it for personally though. Maybe move all spam to that.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> Nope, the one that is supposedly "respected" by the companies. My private ones don't get a lot of spam compared to the other one, especially since I've had them a lot longer.
> 
> Maybe these companies are selling "pharmaceuticals" and fake Rolex watches on the side?


they sell your info. Why else would you get spam from other company's. Just like if you give money to one charity others come calling,


----------



## lighthouse

Light Switches.

Never do Light Switches with someone who...............

1) Worked in Radio and knows about Sound Recording and Editing.

2) Used to be in Rock Bands and thus has big 10inch Celestion Speakers and a Bass Cab he can record, edit and playback the Sound of the Light Switch through by placing said Equipment face down on Floor and choosing continuous Playback on Media Player for Hours.

Have I considered doing this?


----------



## lexmarks567

Youtube telling me I posted to many comments and have to enter a capch thing. I did post anything today all last night before 3am and now i'm over the limit how. What is it like a 24 hour time limit or something.


----------



## lighthouse

Utube is crap anyway!


----------



## lighthouse

Todays Gripe........

Trisyllaballic Words.

Todays Word is Pa-Kis-Tan!

What will Tommorrows be huh? I-Van-Hoe????


----------



## lighthouse

People who invent Relatives!


----------



## lighthouse

Todays Gripe 1..........

Internet Shopping.

This is a Nightmare. I bought 2 Woodworkers Planes from Ebay - 1 claiming to have a Carbon Steel Blade - the other designed for Musical Instrument Makers.

The Carbon Steel Blade is blunter than a Cream Cracker - and when I tried to sharpen it I realised that if it was 'Carbon Steel' I shouldn't be able to sharpen it at all. Also - if it is that pliable then even if I did get it to a Stage where I could use it it would last about 2 Minutes.

It's made by AM Tech for anyones Reference.

The 'Musical Instruments Plane' is hopeless - you couldn't even do a simple Job on a straight Piece of Wood let alone something as ornate as a Harp. The Blade is right at the front which means it tilts forward when you use it.

Something else I bought which has a Fault even someone who has forgotten to put in their Contact Lenses could see - so obviously made on the Quality Control Departments Day off!

Gripe 2................

The New Age.........

Sorry Folks but I think it's an elaborate Scam put togther by Finance, the Publishing Industry and a few Hippie 'Intellectuals'. Try calling its Bluff and find out how bereft of any Substance any of it is!


----------



## lighthouse

Companies that have a "Contact us" Facility on their Website if you have an Issue or any Questions - so that's exactly what you do - and they don't reply.


----------



## lighthouse

The ridiculous thing is that these Companies sell Products that I've been connected with since they were being drawn up and designed for the Films they appear in. If I wrote a Review of this those Film makers might well read it or have it forwarded to them. I got something from one that would never be sold as new in a Shop - or would be sold as a 2nd...with a Discount. I have Emailed them on a few Occasions and had no reply to discuss how to remedy this - with a Replacement and Refunded Postage so I can return it - while the other won't even tell me if my Consignment has even been sent!


----------



## lighthouse

On the positive side though my relentless Writings on a certain Subject seems to produced a Result. We now have Signs on our Estate that say "No Ball Games!" Which not only means the obvious ones - but also the inobvious - like Pinball - hopefully - or even Zoe Ball - thankfully. That Malarkey went on for too long and everyone got Peeved about it - so some People are going to have to think up another Angle - and considering how long ago they've had to do that they're probably stuffed!

Sorry sclerotic old Hippies - and equally atrophic Punks - but the Party really is over and you've been flogging the proverbial dead Horse for far too many Years!

Considering the Damage some of it did in the last Decade this is probably very lenient!


----------



## Farmgirl22

People who insist on buying too much horse for their kids. It always ends badly, and it is always preventable.


----------



## lighthouse

So now our Landlord seems to have realised what the ubiquitous 'they' have been up to for Years and effectively stopped - erm - 'Ball' Games - the next Item on the Agenda is to remove a Sign on a Lintel of a House not that far from here! That's something else they're going to have to do without!


----------



## Knotbored

Peeved at ideots assuming to identify themselves as "minister so-and-so" when they either administer no church (Jesse J) or they have no credentials (like that jerk threatening to burn copies of the quaran.)
I also assume other religions including Islam has the same problem of jerks assuming titles then perverting religious statements for political or terror ideologies.


----------



## lighthouse

That's what happens when you can buy a Title or a Qualification! But then no less perverse is when anything those Religions claim to represent is usurped by Careerism or Fiscal Advantage. Even supposed 'Nature' Religions have been used for both - which is very un-natural!


----------



## lighthouse

Todays is a Continuation of the 'Mail Order Companies not replying to Email Enquires' Gripe from the other day. If they don't bother to respond to quite reasonable Questions who's to say they'll respond to your Payment?

A Website URL and Review is only a Click and some Wordprocessing away!


----------



## lighthouse

What does seem strange is how one of these Companies has very recently changed its name. This could imply that they have somehow reneged on any Orders received just before they did this.....or are just about to!


----------



## lighthouse

I've just done some further Investigation and it looks like this is a very serious Scam.

As they are supposedly selling Film Prop Items - and I know that someone somewhere in the Industry will forward this to those relevant in it - here's one of the URLs the Scammers are using.

http://www.southwestblades.com/index.html

Now we sit back and enjoy the real life Film Battle as everyone from Artorius Castus to Godfrey of Ibelin, William Wallace and Connor McCleod charge right at them!


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> People who insist on buying too much horse for their kids. It always ends badly, and it is always preventable.


too much horse


----------



## lighthouse

Erm - yeah - would you like to elaborate FG?

If I was a Film Maker and someone was selling Items relevant to my Films I would be immensely concerned if they were taking Money from People and not honouring the Transaction. Not only does this compromise the Films Integrity it also means that anyone could start scamming using these Items as the Lure. This is one of the negative aspects of the Internet in that almost all of it relies on Trust - but that can very easily be abused or taken advantage of.

If the Company is legit - but plagued with distribution or availability Problems - they should stop accepting new Payments immediately and begin to sort out whatever Backlog has arisen as a result of these!


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> too much horse


Buying a barely rideable horse for an absolute beginner at riding or a spirited horse for a timid rider.


----------



## JustJudy

FG- something similar like that happened to my husband and I in Mexico. We were going trail riding up a mountain and across streams...should have been awesome. Before we started they asked if we had any experience. I told them I worked in a stable and took out trails a number of years before, so I am experienced. On the other hand my husband rode 1 time. OK, so what do they do? They give him the really cool horse that rears up every time you pull back on the reins too long (instead of backing up like most horses do)... The horse I got was barely bigger than a pony and they handed me a stick once I got on. I asked what that was for? They said to keep the horse moving!!!  This poor horse tripped over his feet the whole way. I of course never hit him with the stick I just kept him plodding along. It would have been a spectacular thing if my husband just once had pulled back on the reins a little too long


----------



## wordsmith

For some unknown reason so often parents don't stop and realize that each and every horse has its own personality.


----------



## Frank4d

The person who sold a 486 computer to my 12 y-o son for $5. 
Anything more than Free is a rip-off.


----------



## Cookiegal

Frank4d said:


> The person who sold a 486 computer to my 12 y-o son for $5.
> Anything more than Free is a rip-off.


They should have paid him to take it off their hands.


----------



## lexmarks567

Frank4d said:


> The person who sold a 486 computer to my 12 y-o son for $5.
> Anything more than Free is a rip-off.


$5 and its a crime really


----------



## Blackmirror

Men sons and dogs today

in no particular order


oh and blackberries lol 
they stain your hands


----------



## lexmarks567

Blackmirror said:


> Men sons and dogs today
> 
> in no particular order
> 
> oh and blackberries lol
> they stain your hands


someone is having chocolate withdraws


----------



## Blackmirror

lexmarks567 said:


> someone is having chocolate withdraws


nope


----------



## lexmarks567

Blackmirror said:


> nope


lambrini withdraws nut withdraws


----------



## Davec

Why would you think she's withdrawing from being a nut?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Pizza Hut and wanting to charge an extra fee to get extra cheese.....HELLO!!! If they'd put enough cheese on the frickin' pizza to start with, I wouldn't NEED the extra cheese!      I think I'm officially done ordering from them, it's not even that good.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> Pizza Hut and wanting to charge an extra fee to get extra cheese.....HELLO!!! If they'd put enough cheese on the frickin' pizza to start with, I wouldn't NEED the extra cheese!      I think I'm officially done ordering from them, it's not even that good.


All pizza places charge for extra toppings. Buy frozen pizzas like red baron or digiorno etc.


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> All pizza places charge for extra toppings. Buy frozen pizzas like red baron or digiorno etc.


Nah they had a special for up to 3 toppings for $10, I wanted extra cheese as my third topping because I don't want a pizza where you can see 80% of the sauce. But extra cheese isn't included in the special I guess, because they want to charge extra for it. It's alright, I'll make the effort to go to Papa John's or make my own from now on, we like Papa John's better anyway, and they don't skimp on the cheese nearly as much.


----------



## lexmarks567

I like little ceasers hot in ready pizzas YUM YUM.

I also like jets pizza and hungry howies.


----------



## lighthouse

When you're chillin' with a Coffee and someone hassles you for a Light!

Hmmm - so you got £2.70+ for the Cigarettes or Tobacco - but not 24p for a Box of Matches!

Oh - you are over 16 aren't you?

"Yes!"

DoB?

Anything after 15/09/1994 - and you get your own Ignition Equipment!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Actually, smokers in general are a peeve for me. They stink, literally. If you need a tobacco fix in a public place, man up and get some chewing tobacco so that you are only killing yourself and you aren't stinking up the area.


----------



## lighthouse

Aww diddums!!!

But what if the 'Smoke' was - erm - herbal? Is that somehow different? Nothing more putrid than the accrid smell of a Bong or Bottle that's been used for Dope Consumption! Makes me heave!


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Aww diddums!!!
> 
> But what if the 'Smoke' was - erm - herbal? Is that somehow different?


No, it still stinks, and I still don't want to gag because of it.


----------



## lighthouse

But you meet these Pot Pourri Yippies who think nothing of filling a Room with Dope Smoke but get all sanctimonious about someone having a Cigarette!

Barbecues stink when they've just been lit - especially when its hot and there's no Breeze!

Smoke was very useful at Arnhem!

Jitters stink (of Oil usually) and Hippies of Patchouli


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> But you meet these Pot Pouri Yippies who think nothing of filling a Room with Dope Smoke but get all sanctimonious about someone having a Cigarette!


I'm an equal opportunity erm...witch--in my mind if it is smoke it stinks, get it away from me and mine.


----------



## lighthouse

Ah - so you know about the Myriad Herbs and Blocks of Charcoal then!

If indeed you are a - erm - Witch!


----------



## lighthouse

I had the Pleasure to know some rather charming Media Ladies because I and they smoked in the early 90s! A Conversation over a Cigarette and the ubiquotously famed BBC Coffee helped make the Aggravation worthwhile!


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Ah - so you know about the Myriad Herbs and Blocks of Charcoal then!
> 
> If indeed you are a - erm - Witch!


No, I'm not sure that I do.  I'm not a witch like a wiccan, I'm more of a witch with a "b" replacing the "w"...you can't swear on here or I'd just type it out, and I've been yelled at for for using asterisks.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> No, I'm not sure that I do.  I'm not a witch like a wiccan, I'm more of a witch with a "b" replacing the "w"...you can't swear on here or I'd just type it out, and I've been yelled at for for using asterisks.


What exactly is a "Bicca"?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> What exactly is a "Bicca"?


A typo of my name?


----------



## lexmarks567

Want to buy BLS order of the black on vinyl. One place I went to online wants to charge 1.50 IN ADDITION to the shipping cause they consider it a "heavy" item. How the heck is a record a "heavy Item"(heavy items incur a surcharge). Not going to buy from them. Anything to make a buck.


----------



## lighthouse

Think yourself lucky it'll arrive at all. My Item from the US hasn't - despite the $30 P&P. I've sent Email Enquires - to no avail!

Todays Comment...........what's going on with the Site? You write a Post for Obama 2010, click 'Send' - it doesn't seem to, so you click again, still nothing, so you close the Browser - reopen it - visit the Thread, find that you have multiple Posts of the same Item - try to delete some of them and you'll get the "Error" Page!


----------



## lighthouse

What's odd about that old Woman with the Card a few Weeks ago is how when I quite politely asked the Recipient who it was they wouldn't tell me! That wouldn't be someone I need to - erm - have a little Chat with would it?


----------



## win2kpro

My pet peeve for today; So called "repairers" who use this site on a continuous basis.

Everyone, no matter how well qualified needs assistance from time to time, but very few qualified "repairers" need assistance continuously.


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> What's odd about that old Woman with the Card a few Weeks ago is how when I quite politely asked the Recipient who it was they wouldn't tell me! That wouldn't be someone I need to - erm - have a little Chat with would it?


Not to be rude or anything, but perhaps it was because it was none of your business?


----------



## lighthouse

What made it my business is how she seemed to think the Recipient lived at my Flat! So to ensure that it is no longer my business I have to ensure that she knows that they don't!

Just to avoid any future misunderstandings!

When I posted a Letter to someone personally and found out that it was the wrong Flat I was very glad indeed that I spoke to the Resident, told them who I was and then asked if they knew which Flat the Recipient lived. I think it's called being polite, friendly, open and honest!

Far too many spooky creepy People in this Life as it is! Never allowed to know their Names - or who they are - or what they do!


----------



## lighthouse

Anyway todays Gripe is all this 'New' Nonsense........New school, New Music, Nu-metal. What exactly is New School - and when does it become old? The supposed New Music of the 90s sounded more like the old Music of the 60s - while Nu-Metal was just an Excuse for 'Vocalists' to growl incomprehensibly into a Microphone. What happens when New Metal shows signs of Rust and is it cast, forged, welded, soldered or brazed? New School sounds like some Gak an ILR Radio DJ might come out with - while whatever he or she learns obviously doesn't include wearing a Baseball Cap the right way around.


----------



## lighthouse

Hey and why don't we all "STICK" with the Coalition eh!!!!!!! Or hit someone with a Rhythm "STICK", play Tennis with Micheal "STICK", seal our Plumbing with Ma"STICK" Das is't gut er FantaSTICK!!!!!!! Get a Gluebag and get "STUCK" in, or be "STUCK" in the Middle - hey diddle diddle!

AAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!

If we needed anything 'new' - it's probably a new Language. English is screwed!

And the female Bovine jumped over the Moon!

No thanks!

Why don't we build Models from PlaSTICK, or might that be a bit draSTICK - get all stretchy like ElaSTICK - 

Welsh anyone???? Please - pretty please, (Grovel), awe go on!!!!

First Person to say "UHU" gets shot - seriously!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

The Word "Offensive"! Why? This was used to me in 1993 and again a couple of Years ago when I had the Temerity to ask a rather pompous Stuffed Shirt a difficult Question - which means by definition so was HTV, their Programmes and everyone who was either in them or worked on them, so is the Radio Phone-in Show, a Concert in 1982, a Human Rights Project and all former Beirut Hostages, Don McClean, I wouldn't like to speculate how many Groups and Music, the Cavern Club, Cilla Black, Robin Hood, King Arthur and - well - is there anything left once the Khymer Rouge of the "Everything is Offensive Taliban" have finished? Y'know - like everything I'm associated with!

Not really my Problem that for some Reason none of this seems to get through to anyone - at all - in 30 Years! Also, not really my Problem that for most of the Time some of us seem to have been taken for granted in that time!

Does anyone do anything anymore by the way? Has initiative been deleted from any Vocabulary?


----------



## lighthouse

People with the Social Skills of a Ping Pong Ball. Someone comes into a Cafe 2 Years ago - I open the Door for them "Lovely" they say! Then I stand outside and have a Cigarrette - come back into the Cafe and she starts hovering around me like she's here to talk to me. Now, I don't know this Lady - but for some Reason she seems to know about me. She doesn't say anything though - like how and why - but the Onus is on her to say "Hello - are you................?" and I would reply "Yeah - and you are?" then a Conversation happens......lovely!

"Why are you here?"

"To talk to you!"

"So why aren't you????"

I've had so much of this in so many Years!


----------



## lighthouse

Gender transferable Names and all this androgeny Crap.

Used to enjoy a Beer or two in the Prancing Pony before Jacko turned up with his Film Crew!


----------



## Blackmirror

Evening Lighthouse

now im under the influence of anti biotics 
whats your excuse mate lol


----------



## lighthouse

I reckon they should re-run the Young Ones - because they had Vivian who was brilliant as a healthy Anti-dote to all this Dippy Hippie Yippie Crap that seems to have gone a bit squiffy of late!

Lighthouse has 4 metallic Studs in his Forehead and "Very Metal" on his Jacket - sees a Yippie and says "Are you a Yippie????" if you've seen the Show you know what happens next!

Failing that we always had Alexie Sayle and his Dr Martin Boots!


----------



## lighthouse

You can't trust any of that Yippie Stuff anymore - it's too mainstream - look what happened to Indie when that rebranded itself "Britpop" - or even when "Socialism" became mainstream after 1997. It's become as meaningless as the 'Instant Karma' John Lennon railed against!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Today I'm peeving my budget.  I'd really like to get one of those HVLP spray guns, but the ones with their own turbines are too expensive and our air compressor isn't big enough to run the other kind. 

I'm also peeving people who can't just back off and leave me alone! I need personal space, and some time to myself, get over it!


----------



## Blackmirror

I have a smell in my kitchen driving me mad


----------



## lexmarks567

Blackmirror said:


> I have a smell in my kitchen driving me mad


wash the dishes the smell will go away


----------



## Frank4d

Blackmirror said:


> I have a smell in my kitchen driving me mad


If you live in an apartment it could be a dead body next door.


----------



## lighthouse

They should have a Young Ones Reunion - "The (not so) Young Ones" - where the now 40 Something Heroes - complete with Alexie Sayle - reconvene 26 Years after they left College, Mike would be an Estate Agent - or thereabouts, Rik a Militant Councillor in Tower Hamlets, Neil - a Yippie, and Vivian - well that's anyones Guess. Suggested Plotlines - Viv tackles Neil as to whether he went to see LotR - and sorts him out for it - blaming his Ilk for the Tweeness of it all. Mike buys Sayles Property and turns it into what Notting Hill became in the 90s and Name Drops like his Life depended on it, Rik gradually disappears under his ever growing Pile of Political Badges and just talks in Slogans - while Niel works in the Media!

The Supporting Cast would be awesome - Dawn French, Jennifer Saunders, (with Joanna Lumley as Patsy and Edina) Lenny Henry, Ben Elton and anyone else from the Era when Comedy really had to confront the Awfulness of Life as it was then.

Erm - and as it is now!

"YOU'VE GOTTA BE VERY VERY METAL!!!!"

So whaddya reckon he'd be doing now - in the horribly twee, sanctimoniously hypocritical, frightfully nouveax riche 21st Century?


----------



## Frank4d

win2kpro said:


> My pet peeve for today; So called "repairers" who use this site on a continuous basis.
> 
> Everyone, no matter how well qualified needs assistance from time to time, but very few qualified "repairers" need assistance continuously.


And along the same thought, "helpers" with 3 posts who advertise their experience as "Intermediate"' or "Advanced", that post completely wrong and harmful advice.

For example in one recent thread the OP cannot access his photos due to a virus. He stated that he has no backup, and wants to save the photos. So some idiot helper advises to reformat the drive and reinstall Windows to remove the virus. Well that's just great (the virus is gone), but what about the photos?


----------



## lighthouse

They could make an entire Series - starting a few Years ago. Mike thinks he's rich and lives it up huge - until he loses most of it in the Credit Crunch. Rik gets a bit chummy with George Galloway and his Poltical Career is ruined by the Neocon Media, Niel is the Victim of the latest Batch of Creative Economics Redundancies - while Vivian endures - because he's decided that the only way to survive was being like he was at College. You then get a few Episodes of them trying to cope with the Dole - not a Problem for Viv as he was always the Grant maintained one out of the Housemates - unlike the others probably - and in the last Edition what do they all decide to do?????

Go back to College!!!!!!


----------



## Farmgirl22

My peeve? Kids. They really need to learn to stay out of mommy and daddy's room.


----------



## lighthouse

I'm gonna cut my Hair and dye it bright Orange, get some Studs in my Forehead - and "Very Metal" on my Jacket and be like Vivian for the rest of however much time I have left. Sorry Niel but there is no Crock of Gold at the end of the Rainbow - just John Powers Toilet, and when I was more like you in the 80s and less like Viv - reading all those Books on the Subject - there's no mention of that anywhere!

As someone who knows how crap the 80s were Alexie Sayle would probably approve!

Don't remember reading it in Lord of the Rings or the Subject being mooted when we were with those Travellers either!

Todays Gripe - Rubbish Skips - or even Skipping Rope!

15 Years of John Powers Convenience to be exact - not surprised the Music died - and I thought Hippies were supposed to be exciting People - who went to Festivals and visited ancient Monuments and Stuff.


----------



## Frank4d

My employer is giving me a new PC today, so I get to re-install all of my apps that are not standard desktop apps (e.g. Solidworks, AutoCad, Cadence, Visual Studio)


----------



## lighthouse

Goths! Do any of them realise that their Subculture starts in about 1975 when the Bromley Contingent - which included the likes of Steve Severin and Susan Dallion - used to go around looking like Heinrich Himmler and Eva Braun? Nope - no Goths in "The Gaul" or "King Arthur" - even "Arthur of the Britons" or any Stuff about Boudecea - but then there won't be because they came from proto-Germania and the Region around the Dniester River!


----------



## lighthouse

The Word "Bingo"!


----------



## Farmgirl22

There was a farmer, he had a dog and his name was...

Bingo! *snicker*


----------



## Farmgirl22

Sorry, LH, couldn't resist!


----------



## lighthouse

I preferred Marathon!


----------



## lighthouse

Winkers!!!


----------



## lexmarks567

Bee eye in Gee Oh LOL


----------



## Bush Lady

My Peeve of today is. When some people think they are Gods gift to man kind, and they think they are the smartest around.

Hay girl. If you hold your noise to high someday you are going to trip. You think your it, but I have news for you. Your nothing.


----------



## Farmgirl22

It drives me crazy when I'm trying to read a review for a product online and I see one of these in the middle of the review:

[...]

Quit putting those in there! It messes up the flow of the review, and sometimes makes it difficult to understand what the reviewer is referring to, which renders their review less helpful.


----------



## lighthouse

"I will follow" - by U2 - hmmm - what, you mean like Gollum in Jackos disgusting Candy Floss Yippie/Yunk Propaganda Film?

No thanks!

You know what I think of Yippies don'tcha Phineas!!!

They'd be nice People if they weren't such Fascist Snobs!

Read my Movie Quotes Thread to see how I justify that!


----------



## Blackmirror

Belly button fluff


----------



## Frank4d

People who start threads with *Urgent* in the title.


----------



## lighthouse

When Yuppies use Words like "Disturbing" when there isn't anything more disturbing than what they're capable of. When supposedly creative People use their Talent to inflict Misery on others deliberately - then say their Victim is "Disturbing". I began finding the 90s infinately more disturbing than a Bunch of young People in the early to mid-80s going to a Club every Week to hear a few Rock Tunes. I find Politics disturbing and Intrigue worse - and there's been plenty of that in recent Years. When People can use all that to block up a Life for Years isn't just disturbing it's sadistic and perverse. When a Society sells itself to the World as a Free Society - then sets out to destroy all of that for some at Street Level is disturbing - which happens rather a lot these days!

And there's nothing more disturbing than an Ocracy - particularly if some of those in it owe that Presence to the very People they then set out block up!

That's not just disturbing - it's disgusting!

Media People are the most disturbing of all!!!!!!


----------



## lighthouse

The Games Media Play with Peoples Lives with complete Impunity I find disturbing. How they are unanswerable to anyone - even their own Conscience (if they ever had one) is very disturbing, and how they can devastate Friendships of Years is terrible! In fact I would call the last 20 Years one very long Disturbance!!!!

It wasn't exactly brilliant before - it was the 80s after all - but nothing like this!

Then of course - if the Media was full of Children doing what Media People do - then we should all be disturbed! There are these 'Children' apparently - drinking Booze, smoking Cigarettes, having Sex, driving Cars and riding Motorcycles!

Now that's what I call disturbing!!!

Todays Gripe...............

Skulkers. We've had them in our Stairwell, an Alley next to our Block of Flats - even found one on my 2nd Floor Balcony. There are Letter Box Snoopers and even someone who - erm - 'donated' 3 Cigarettes and a Lighter in my front Room while I was out. Sorry, but a 2nd Floor Balcony isn't on the Way to anywhere while the Stairwell is only really meant for Tennants Access to their Flats. As for the Smokes - not my Brand I'm afraid The Alley at 2-3 in the Morning? We've got single Mums here who might find that a bit disconcerting while I just don't like it very much.

Anyone found on my Balcony is gonna need a Parachute - while an Aluminium Letter Box can always be connected to a Socket every Evening, as for anyone found in my Flat when they shouldn't be - hmmm - it's either them or me while any Alley Skulkers would make lovely Photies for a Gallery of Infamy Webpage! Be quite funny - a Sequence of Pics of someone scurrying off into the Dark!


----------



## lexmarks567

Frank4d said:


> People who start threads with *Urgent* in the title.


then reply to there own thread every 5 seconds HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE how do i fix this problem


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm ticked off because I can't find a cute pair of snowboots that doesn't cost somewhere around $200 (or in general really)...who outside of the Arctic Circle needs to pay that kind of money? I kind of like this style but I don't LOVE them....I definitely don't $185 worth of love them.  :down:

Who in their right mind wants a pair of these FUGLY buggers?!?! 








And that's pretty much all you can find anywhere.


----------



## lighthouse

Women who die their Hair black thinking that it somehow makes them look younger. It doesn't and often has the opposite Effect. A middle aged Woman with a few grey bits in her Hair looks lovely if it's through natural Ageing - beautiful even - and invokes a Gentleness in a Man. Even if she earned - and I say earned because she has - that look through Stress can be lovely too and a Man ought to treat her with even more Kindness. If a Woman feels as if she must than a natural Colour is much more effective than just clobbering it with Black. What's wrong with looking like a sexy middle aged Lady anyway - and those little bits of Grey just make her look lovelier!


----------



## Farmgirl22

lighthouse said:


> Women who die their Hair black thinking that it somehow makes them look younger. It doesn't and often has the opposite Effect. A middle aged Woman with a few grey bits in her Hair looks lovely if it's through natural Ageing - beautiful even - and invokes a Gentleness in a Man. Even if she earned - and I say earned because she has - that look through Stress can be lovely too and a Man ought to treat her with even more Kindness. If a Woman feels as if she must than a natural Colour is much more effective than just clobbering it with Black. What's wrong with looking like a sexy middle aged Lady anyway - and those little bits of Grey just make her look lovelier!


I don't know about dying it black specifically, but think that dying their hair in general is because women feel that men won't be attracted to them if they appear to be "old". Too many men have this fascination with women much younger than themselves, which I find to be disturbing and unhealthy. I respect you much more for realizing that women of all ages can be beautiful--and that gray hair can still be attractive.


----------



## lighthouse

Women can look much more beautiful in their 40s than they do in their 20s! If a Bloke tells her to dye her Hair because he has a problem with her looking like she should - a sexy middle aged Woman - then I reckon she should change her Fella not her Hair Colour!

That older Man younger Woman thing works the other way around though doesn't it. Is that any better? The other thing is, if a Woman thinks she's old just because she's past 40 that means she thinks a similarly aged Man is too. It's ridiculous and I'm not sure where it comes from. If my 40 something Lady started stressing because she thinks she's old some huge Cuddles are called for and the sort of Romance only mature People know. She earned those Lines and Greyness through living - why try to hide them?


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> I don't know about dying it black specifically, but think that dying their hair in general is because women feel that men won't be attracted to them if they appear to be "old".


And some women are jealous of the cat.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> And some women are jealous of the cat.


Ah Dave, there's so much more a woman could do for you than a cat could (or should! )....



Spoiler



You know, like cooking..................And laundry. Get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## lighthouse

Todays Gripe.............

Festivals - or should I say the lack of...........

I used to do these things all the time. Went to the Stonehenge Free Festival in 1983, Glasto 84 and Stonehenge, Glasto 85,and 86. Didn't for a few Years - then Glasto 92 (which was superb), 93, 94, 95 and 97. then ....................Nothing, Zilch! Throughout all this we had the Bristol Community Festival too - but that went bust a few Years ago. It's hugely paradoxical that now - in a Town full of these Costume Yippies - the Festival thing - where you disappear into rural Britain for a few days and have a brilliant time - coming home feeling rejuvinated - has become almost non-existant! Are they a bit too twee for that sort of thing now? Nothing like a good Festival to remind you that you're as Human as anyone else...........while some of us never really forgot!


----------



## Blackmirror

everything and every body today lol


----------



## TBA50

It irritates the hell out of me when people use 'words' like guesstimate and mis-underestimated.


----------



## Farmgirl22

TBA50 said:


> It irritates the hell out of me when people use 'words' like *guesstimate*.


 Guilty as charged.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Worthless laptop batteries....won't hold a charge for more than 30 minutes.  I've done that stupid calibration thing and they just wear out so fast.


----------



## lighthouse

Get an Asus 901 then. Yeah it only has a 16 Gb Drive (but an SDHC Slot up to 64Gb) and a 1.6 GHZ Processor (but your Portable isn't your Workstation) you'll get at least 6 Hours on one Charge! So you'll have a Computer that weighs less than 2 Kilos, fits into your Day Sack, has similar Specs to a Desktop from only a few Years ago - oh - and is very solidly built too!

If you can - get one with a 3G Mobile Modem - then you don't have to rely on WiFi and won't lose that much Mbps either. I get 7.2 which works for Email. Ebay, TSG, Finance and online Shopping.

I grappled with a Toshiba Laptop for Ages. It worked - although it looked like it had been in the Internet Wars - but the very random 20-40 Minutes, Weight, Bulk and everything else prompted some Research and a new Computer!


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> Worthless laptop batteries....won't hold a charge for more than 30 minutes.  I've done that stupid calibration thing and they just wear out so fast.


What model laptop you got. Did you try a new battery? maybe it's defective.


----------



## lighthouse

If she gets a new Battery it'll cost some - unless she gets one of those dubious ones with about enough Ooomph to run a Lamp. Depends on whether she uses the DVD/CD Rom too - that just drains everything. This is why these Asus Computers are the Future for Portables. No Disc Drive or Opticals using up the Power while the Screen is economical too. My only gripe is that Software People haven't developed something that runs a CD or DVD Rom Programme from an SDHC without all that 'Virtual Drive' Palava!


----------



## lexmarks567

A new battery for my laptop costs $69.99 from dell on amazon.com.


----------



## lighthouse

Hmm - but if Farm Girl has to see a Computer Engineer they'll charge her just to take the Lid off!


----------



## lighthouse

When everything you're supposed to be doing is vetoed, black balled, blocked, coerced, and politiked out of existance for things that don't seem to have considered you at all!


----------



## Farmgirl22

You know Lighthouse, you should just get a blog. I think that would be the perfect venue for all this stuff.  I like Wordpress, but there are a lot of options out there each with their own set of pros and cons. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Blackmirror

Cakes that stick in the tins 

come on gingercake you know you want to be free


----------



## wowzer

Farmgirl22 said:


> You know Lighthouse, you should just get a blog. I think that would be the perfect venue for all this stuff.


Bingo...


----------



## wowzer

Farmgirl22 said:


> stuff.


that about sums it up... maybe junk would better...


----------



## Cookiegal

lighthouse,

I've deleted several of your irrelevant, thread flooding posts. I've warned you several times in the past about this and since you continue to disregard those warnings, I've given you a 24-hour time-out.

If you want to start a thread to post your personal gripes then go ahead and do so but you are to stay out of this thread in the future.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Quilters!   They've hijacked all the fabric stores and t.v. shows, and they've even insinuated their way into hideously ugly patterns like this:










Ack!  Why?!?!

In a similar vein I'm also peeving people who keep making those stupid fleece blankets that aren't big enough to be useful for anyone over age 5. I get it, you want to make something inexpensive and unique for gifts--there are other options!! Try your hand at jewelry--there are all kinds of cool designs and inexpensive pieces for it. Or maybe try some potholders, pillows, gloves/hats/scarves/sweaters....there are TONS of things to make besides all those hideous fleece projects--especially using that nasty fleece from the big "discount" chain stores. *shudder*

Sorry...rant over.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> In a similar vein I'm also peeving people who keep making those stupid fleece blankets that aren't big enough to be useful for anyone over age 5.


That's not entirely the case. I know a a ten year old who puts them on her furniture so her feline toileting facilities attendant doesn't shed all over the fabric.


----------



## Laura87

The bengals helmets - I've hated those orange comb-overs forever! Really, modernize those damn helmets.


----------



## lexmarks567

The mailman. I had a 45 record come in the mail today and the stupid mailman puts it in the mailbox on a angel and i had to bend it more then what it was just to get it out. The cardboard thing it came in says DO NOT BEND. I live in a trailer park and we have those apartment type mailboxes that you use a key with so there not very big. He should have dropped it off at the trailer. If the record broke I would have raised hell with him.


----------



## lighthouse

Finding 2 Payments made from Paypal to whoever that I haven't made Purchases for. Also seeing that over £30 seems to have disappeared from my Account with no Payees it went to on any online Statements.


----------



## JustJudy

I am peeving that when I give advise and clear directions to fix something, they don't try it and then whine that its still not working- Also along those lines when questions are asked and they don't answer the questions and complain that is still not working...


----------



## lighthouse

Hmmm - you should try Journalism!

Another Angle on this is when People don't seem to regard your Opinion as at all valid when you might actually contribute something that could save the Day. Then it all goes wrong and they whinge about it to the very same People they discussed it all with while you feel like telling them off. Any Angst felt isn't through contempt either - but maybe because you care what happens to that Person. What can be worse is if they do seek your Counsel but don't give you all the Facts - then expect you to provide them with an Answer.

It's then that you make a T'Shirt with "What could I possibly know huh???" written on it.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm peeving priests who feel the need to have the world's longest sermon and make sure to make it as boring and irrelevant as possible.  Stick with short, sweet, and to the point!! No one wants to listen to you pontificate over your random crap for half an hour--most of us want to be in, out, and done in as little time as possible!


----------



## Cookiegal

Cookiegal said:


> lighthouse,
> 
> I've deleted several of your irrelevant, thread flooding posts. I've warned you several times in the past about this and since you continue to disregard those warnings, I've given you a 24-hour time-out.
> 
> If you want to start a thread to post your personal gripes then go ahead and do so but *you are to stay out of this thread in the future.*


Just a reminder in case you overlooked the bolded part last time.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> I'm peeving priests who feel the need to have the world's longest sermon and make sure to make it as boring and irrelevant as possible.  Stick with short, sweet, and to the point!! No one wants to listen to you pontificate over your random crap for half an hour--most of us want to be in, out, and done in as little time as possible!


If you ever get jury duty they'll have to evacuate the state.


----------



## Farmgirl22

davec said:


> if you ever get jury duty they'll have to evacuate the state.


lol!


----------



## lighthouse

Maybe they're testing the Parishioners.


----------



## Cookiegal

lighthouse,

I gave you the benefit of the doubt in post 563 in case you had missed my previous message but this is the last time I'll tell you that you are NOT to post in this thread any more. This thread if off-limits to you. If you continue to ignore my warnings your account will be disabled.


----------



## lexmarks567

My internet speed. At times it drops down to 1.0 mbps and i can't do nothing. If i wanted dial up speed I would pay for dial up but im paying for high speed internet of 26+ mbps.


----------



## JustJudy

This stupid cold...it just won't go away


----------



## lexmarks567

People who disable comments and ratings on youtube videos


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> People who disable comments and ratings on youtube videos


Really? I always thought the comment feature should at least be moderated so that it is relevant (and polite) to the owner of the video. So many of the comments are immature, rude, nasty, irrelevant, or all of the above which is kind of a waste of bandwidth. I didn't know that you could shut off the ratings though...


----------



## lexmarks567

if the posts get out of controll then shut them off. but you have the option of setting it to approve comments. some videos i just can't see turning off comments.


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> if the posts get out of controll then shut them off. but you have the option of setting it to approve comments. some videos i just can't see turning off comments.


Thanks for the info--I've never uploaded a video, so I didn't know that.


----------



## Frank4d

I tried to cancel my account with efax.com, but there is no option to cancel on their regular website. I had to use Google to find a URL to cancel it, and from there they make you do an online chat:



> Please wait for a site operator to respond. You are currently number 1 of 1 in the queue. Thank you for your patience.
> You are now chatting with 'Howard P.'
> Frank Ford: Please cancel my account.
> Howard P.: Hello, Frank. Welcome to eFax online support. I am Howard, your online Live Support Representative. How may I assist you?
> Howard P.: I am glad to help you. Could you please provide me your fax number, registered email address and billing zip code for verification?
> Frank Ford: XXX-XXX-XXXX, [email protected], XXXXX
> Howard P.: Thank you for providing your information. Please give me a moment while I pull up your account.
> Howard P.: In the meantime, please type the number corresponding to your reason for cancellation:
> Howard P.: 1) Moving to another provider
> Howard P.: 2) Bought a fax machine
> Howard P.: 3) Business or role changed
> Howard P.: 4) Short term project completed
> Howard P.: 5) Financial reasons
> Howard P.: 6) Problems with faxing or billing
> Howard P.: 7) Dissatisfied with quality of service
> Howard P.: 8) Too costly
> Frank Ford: 4
> Howard P.: Frank, as we'd like to keep your business, I can offer you a discount and also waive your subscription fee for 2 months.
> Howard P.: After the free period, pay just $12.95 per month. This plan includes 130 inbound pages monthly and extra pages are just 15 cents each.
> Howard P.: There is no contract and you may cancel anytime. Shall I switch you to this savings plan?
> Frank Ford: No, just cancel please.
> Howard P.: OK, before I close your account, we now have an annual plan that will let you keep your eFax service for just 14 cents a day.
> Howard P.: You make one annual payment of just $50 and pay nothing more unless you exceed 30 pages per month. Extra pages are just 15 cents. This deal won't be available once your account is closed.
> Howard P.: Can I switch you to this savings plan which lets you keep your fax number for just 14 cents a day?
> Frank Ford: No, just cancel please.
> Howard P.: OK, I will go ahead and cancel your account.
> Howard P.: Is there anything else I may assist you with?
> Frank Ford: No thanks.
> Howard P.: Thank you for contacting eFax online support. I hope you found our session helpful. Goodbye and take care.
> Chat session has been terminated by the site operator


So what did Howard P. not understand in my opening post?


----------



## Davec

Probably used to work for Intuit.


----------



## Frank4d

Reminds me of when I canceled TWC because my daughter was moving. The customer service rep said she didn't want me to leave, and asked how much I would be willing to pay per month to keep me as a customer? Maybe I should try this where I am now... call and tell them I am cancelling unless I can have 20MB internet for $20/month.


----------



## Couriant

people living in phoenix... if you see an accident that has happened, or someone's car is on fire... please don't slow the smeg down so you can see what is happening... or you will be in your OWN accident...

at least you can sit around for that...


----------



## Frank4d

People slow down to a near stop for that in California too. Picture a car pulled over to the side of the road with the California Highway Patrol and a tow truck stopped... and lots of yellow and red and blue lights flashing all around. You finally get past the traffic jam 20 minutes later and realize the car on the side was out of gas and needed a tow.


----------



## Brigham

While browsing TSG, I noticed that my connection speed to the various pages was quite slow. I did an Internet speed check, and found my download was less than 1mbs. I thought I would complain to Orange (my provider) but bumped into one of my "pet peeves" I was shunted all round their web site, with the only way of making my protests through a horrendously expensive telephone number. I will be looking into other broadband packages. Any tips?


----------



## Suntydt

My pet peeve is people who smoke and throw thier butts out the window/ onto the ground. I don't mind people smoking but be responsible with your trash. You don't buy McDonalds food and then throw the bag with the remains on the ground. :/


----------



## Brigham

Suntydt said:


> My pet peeve is people who smoke and throw thier butts out the window/ onto the ground. I don't mind people smoking but be responsible with your trash. You don't buy McDonalds food and then throw the bag with the remains on the ground. :/


You should be in city centres in some parts of England, to see how false your analogy is.


----------



## JustJudy

weathermen


----------



## Farmgirl22

Slimy, pushy salespeople.  :down:


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> Slimy, pushy salespeople.  :down:


Hey! At least they're working their way through law school.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> Slimy, pushy salespeople.  :down:


You didn't shop at art van did you  he floods his floors with sales people so he makes money but the sale people do not.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Today I downloaded the new version of the Flock browser, because I've been having trouble with Picasa and a few other things because of Flock not being up-to-date (or at least that's what Google claims)...so I've got limited bandwidth, I can't use more than 5GB worth of internet a month, and I just wasted a good-sized chunk of that on the newest Flock browser that WON'T EVEN WORK WITH MY OPERATING SYSTEM!!! I have Tiger 10.4.11, and it says that it won't work on my OS (it's for Mac, but I assume that now they only work for Leopard or whatever the next one up is).    They could have at least let me know before I downloaded what the minimum requirements were, but NO! 

So, if anyone knows of a similar browser (I like the blogging/blog viewing feature, the rest of the "social networking" crap I couldn't care less about) let me know, hopefully, they will do updates that will work on my version of Tiger for a while, since I'm not planning to purchase a new version of the Mac OS....ever.


----------



## Davec

"Flock browser" sounds like something for readers of the Huffington Post.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Today my peeve is serious, not lighthearted, and I apologize in advance, but I just have to say it.

Idiots who compare elected officials to Hitler just because the official does something someone doesn't like or agree with really tick me off. It happens regularly, and it just ticks me off, no matter who does it. I'm not old enough to have lived through that era, nor do I have any ancestors who lived through (or died in) the holocaust. But I've heard stories, read books about it, seen videos of interviews done on those that did, and I would think that those that did live through it or had family that died because of it are probably sick of these whiners who are so immature as to take something truly horrible like that and insult those who really know about it with their paltry comparisons.


----------



## rotarysteve

Pet Peeve, 

Mean People, who are mean, just to be mean.


----------



## Frank4d

Threads asking what is the "best" anti-virus.


----------



## Cookiegal

"One size fits all".......yeah, right.


----------



## franca

How Difficult Decisions Trick Your Brain Into Thinking They're Important.


Have you ever stood in the supermarket, deciding between two different types of toothpaste, when suddenly you realize you've been there for ten minutes?...


----------



## JustJudy

franca said:


> How Difficult Decisions Trick Your Brain Into Thinking They're Important.
> 
> Have you ever stood in the supermarket, deciding between two different types of toothpaste, when suddenly you realize you've been there for ten minutes?...


Were you following me this morning?


----------



## Cookiegal

franca said:


> How Difficult Decisions Trick Your Brain Into Thinking They're Important.
> 
> Have you ever stood in the supermarket, deciding between two different types of toothpaste, when suddenly you realize you've been there for ten minutes?...


That's nothing. Have you every shopped to change toobrushes? It's like buying a pair of performance running shoes. Last time I think I was there at least 20 minutes.


----------



## franca

People who don't clean up after there dog !.......


----------



## Farmgirl22

Birds who are picky and fling seeds everywhere.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Today I'm peeving Google.  I have a YouTube account and have been rejecting their request for me to "link" it to a Gmail account because I didn't want it linked. Now apparently, I have no option to sign in without linking the account. Screw them, I guess I just won't have an account, until they decide that you can't watch YouTube videos without one....which is probably coming soon.

I'm just so tired of every company out there thinking I need to be linked to Gmail or Facebook or whatever. Maybe I just want to use this one site, and not have it connected to everything else that I do.


----------



## Bush Lady

What to do about "A Gold Digger" and I don't mean accually digging for gold. How am I going to explain this???
I have a person living in a trailer on the next property. This person is always looking for a way to sow someone.
She has a lawyer right now sowing another lawyer. Good luck with that one.  

She is waiting to have it out with me, so I will blast her one. In front of witnesses of coarse. So she can then turn around and sow me. My brother and I own a lot of property here. So she would just want a piece of it.

I go back to the original question. What to do about "a gold digger". How about you just let them dig.
As long it is not affecting you. You have to be careful of these ones.


----------



## wowzer

I assume you mean sue not sow.

Why is she waiting to blast you?
Does she have any reason to? 
Have you given her a reason to?


----------



## Bush Lady

wowzer said:


> I assume you mean sue not sow.
> 
> Why is she waiting to blast you?
> Does she have any reason to?
> Have you given her a reason to?


Yes In mean sue.

She looking for free money. She is a Gold Digger. I can't put it any other way.


----------



## Frank4d

I went down to the local Do It Center home improvement store and there was a sign that said "Closed for Easter Sunday".


----------



## Farmgirl22

Those extremely fat people who are perfectly capable of waddling through the door, but then promptly ask if they can use the electric carts. I want SO BAD to say something to everyone that I see doing this.    A heavily pregnant woman, the elderly, or someone in a wheelchair might need those, not someone who is super fat and lazy. 

One of these times I'm going to say it, and then I'm going to run--not like they can catch me anyway.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Not so much a peeve as something that just really ticked me off to see...


----------



## JustJudy

sleezy, fat, sweaty, pervy sales reps


----------



## Frank4d

Online bill pay...

About every month I try to logon to the bill pay websites and they inform me they have upgraded their security, and want me to answer the three secret questions AGAIN, and choose a new password (with increasingly complex password requirements). Or make me sign up again, displaying a message that I don't have an account. And when I try that, I get a message that the username is already taken.


----------



## Farmgirl22

So sick of all those crappy fogey music/"comedy" show things on PBS disrupting their other (better) programming. Such as Inspector Lewis being pushed back because of this godawful crap they are calling "Moments to Remember".  Does anyone seriously watch this stuff?


----------



## JustJudy

I am ticked at the Double Twist application that came preloaded on my Android. It turns itself on for no reason. Uses up my battery constantly. I turn it off it turns itself back on. The remove is greyed out  I am so frustrated when I go to use my phone and the battery is almost dead because of this. There should be a law against this. I don 't know any way of removing it other than wiping the whole phone.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm peeving those stupid lids that are on some 2-liters that won't fit inside the doo-dad I have to help me open them. Grrr! Even the store brands have those lids now.  I guess on the up side, if I can't get it open, I can't drink it. And our soda budget could probably use a reduction....


----------



## Farmgirl22

JustJudy said:


> I am ticked at the Double Twist application that came preloaded on my Android. It turns itself on for no reason. Uses up my battery constantly. I turn it off it turns itself back on. The remove is greyed out  I am so frustrated when I go to use my phone and the battery is almost dead because of this. There should be a law against this. I don 't know any way of removing it other than wiping the whole phone.


Can you take it back to the store and have them remove it for you? I know it's often a hassle to take the phone in for anything less than major catastrophe, but if it's making the phone unusable when you need it, I'd say that's probably worth a lunch hour (or even try going in first thing on Saturday--like the second they open the door--that way you don't have to wait.)


----------



## JustJudy

Farmgirl22 said:


> Can you take it back to the store and have them remove it for you? I know it's often a hassle to take the phone in for anything less than major catastrophe, but if it's making the phone unusable when you need it, I'd say that's probably worth a lunch hour (or even try going in first thing on Saturday--like the second they open the door--that way you don't have to wait.)


Thanks for the thought...but unfortunately no. They said anything that comes preloaded can not be removed. That's why I said it should be against the law. I paid for the phone I should be able to choose what goes on it- or what to remove. I hate bundling


----------



## Farmgirl22

JustJudy said:


> Thanks for the thought...but unfortunately no. They said anything that comes preloaded can not be removed. That's why I said it should be against the law. I paid for the phone I should be able to choose what goes on it- or what to remove. I hate bundling


OK, I would be peeving that too. Kind of ridiculous that you can't take things that annoy you off of your phone.


----------



## Farmgirl22

People who don't respect the fact that I have a life too. Just because I'm a stay at home mom doesn't mean that I don't have schedules and things that need to be done in a certain amount of time and I'm sick of everybody insisting that I need to follow their schedule because "well, I have a job and you don't, so you're obviously more flexible than I am". B.S.!!!


----------



## poochee

Farmgirl22 said:


> People who don't respect the fact that I have a life too. Just because I'm a stay at home mom doesn't mean that I don't have schedules and things that need to be done in a certain amount of time and I'm sick of everybody insisting that I need to follow their schedule because "well, I have a job and you don't, so you're obviously more flexible than I am". B.S.!!!


Housewife/mother is a full-time job. Just let them know you are not at their beck and call!


----------



## Blackmirror

The comments on youtube are beyond ridiculous
Don't they have a mod on hand to delete the offending ones ?.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Personally I don't understand the purpose of the comment feature on YouTube anyway. The rating thing? Fine. Comments? Not so much.


----------



## Knotbored

Roadway round-abouts being placed in rediculous intersections. My state has gotten on a spurge placing them on state highways used by log trucks that can't maneuver and where two of the four intersecting roads are unused. The stated cost for one in my hometown was $3 million but potholes and sidewalks a block away remain unrepaired.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Ugh, I know what you mean. Another personal favorite is when a water main breaks or something they open up the hole, fix the problem, and then they do a patch job worthy of a kindergartner.  Or they leave some of the pit there, so you get a square that is about 3" lower than the rest of the street. Just lovely.


----------



## casseysmithe

Blabbermouths piss me off,.. especially the kinds that spout nonsense every 3 seconds just for the heck of it. I dont find it/them amusing.


----------



## Kapustin Yar

My peeve - Ebayers who lie to you. Like do you really think I'm not going to notice that the cellphone you sent me has a cigarette burn on the side, or do you think I won't notice that the video card you sent me has two dvi ports and NOT the one dvi and one vga port you pictured?

Do these people think I'm stupid or do THEY think I will accept it just because its too much trouble to send it back? 

I hate people like this. They act like little kids. Its like "Lets see how far we can push it and if they complain just apologize and give them their money back." In the meantime they do make money because there are always people who put up with it rather than fight. 

They screw it up for everybody else and I ALWAYS make them take it back!!!


----------



## lexmarks567

Why do I need to talk to a customer service rep when I call to activate my New debit card When I have a existing card with you. I didn't have to talk to anyone to activate the first debt card I got from the bank. This new card has a different number then the old one and is supposed to be fee free when using it as a pin based sale at stores. I call the card activation hotline I enter the card number. Then I get the elevator music then Pleas wait while we transfer you to a customer service agent. I hung up as I did not get a agent just dead air.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Call your bank, or better yet, just go in person. I have no idea why that would be required, and the people at the bank should be able to set it up for you as long as you have either a) a small bank where everyone knows you, or b) a driver's license and your old/new bank cards to verify who you are.

My peeve of the day is people who try to push their junk off on you. "Hey! Why don't you take our old grill that we replaced because it's shot? It still kinda works, you'll _*love*_ it."  Or my personal favorite (and what I'll likely deal with very heavily over Thanksgiving since my GmIL is the worst offender), "I have these old, frumpy grandma clothes, that are probably close to your size, why don't you take them? And maybe this ugly couch from the 60's? It's a little bit broken down, but the (gawdawful puke green/baby-poop yellow) upholstery is still going strong!"

I get it. We're poor. It doesn't mean I want the junk that's so bad it hasn't been out of the "hide" pile in the garage for a quarter century or more.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I also hate it when people send all the knick-knacky crap (or just junk in general) to stores like Goodwill and feel like they're really doing a good deed. I feel sorry for those people at Goodwill/S.A. trying to weed out the broken china from the good stuff because people just box it all up and figure it someone else's problem. If you think it's probably trash, there's a good chance it is--recycle it or trash it, don't foist it on someone else.


----------



## lexmarks567

Well according the info on the website I can activate it by going to a huntington ATM So if stops raining I will venture out.


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> Well according the info on the website I can activate it by going to a huntington ATM So if stops raining I will venture out.


That's how I've always done it, I just thought maybe your bank was different (especially since I haven't gotten a new debit card since the new bank regulations came out). Hope you get it sorted out soon!


----------



## Bush Lady

Know I now why my uncle hung himself, (back in '97) His youngest brother, and sister-in-law were using him. When they wanted something done, they would call. And if you ever wanted help Ben would be there to help. But help goes two ways. He would expect something in return, and never got it.

The youngest brother, that I was talking about in the first paragragh finally called us after 12 years. We never got a call for Christmas or Easter, or on a Birthday. The idiot lives right in town. The phone call isn't even long distance. It doesnt cost him anything.

And what do you think he wanted, he didn't want to visit and catch up on anything, OH no, he was looking for someone to put shingles on his roof, on his house. And the shingles weren't even on the roof, they were still on the ground. When you go around building sites. And they are shingling roofs, the shingles are on the roof. No one is going to carry shingles up the latter.

*"Do you have a trailer to load up the old shingles? Do you have a ladder to get up on the roof?*
You get the picture.  
When did the American's eliminate slavery?


----------



## Bush Lady

I finally have an old rigger washing machine to wash the dirty work close, from the garage when working on cars.
I should tell that neighbor that comes here to get her car fixed for free, to wash those dirty clothes. It seams as if
they are working on her cars more than anything else.

But there is no chance in that she doesn't even wash her hubbies laundry, he has to do his own.


----------



## Bush Lady

How hard is it to pump up air in your tires ladies. It isn'st that hard we can do it, we don't need to act 
dumb and expect a man to check the tires every time we drive away with our vehicles. 
That is absolute stupidity. The pumps in town come with a gauge so we will never 
pump to much air in the tire. DAA. 

What else are we going to ask our better half to do. I don't even want to think about that one, 
or go there.


----------



## lexmarks567

But you still need us men to investigate that scary noise in the middle of the night and to kill that spider you find in the bathroom LOL.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> But you still need us men to investigate that scary noise in the middle of the night and to kill that spider you find in the bathroom LOL.


You Betcha!

I will put gas in the car, but that's all.


----------



## poochee

The increasing commercials about fiber in the diet!


----------



## Blackmirror

poochee said:


> The increasing commercials about fiber in the diet!


I dont watch tv
i value my brain cells


----------



## poochee

Blackmirror said:


> I dont watch tv
> i value my brain cells


s


----------



## JustJudy

poochee said:


> The increasing commercials about fiber in the diet!


I agree! Especially the one where the guy says in a pathetically whiny voice, "Fiber makes me sad".


----------



## poochee

JustJudy said:


> I agree! Especially the one where the guy says in a pathetically whiny voice, "Fiber makes me sad".


And let us not forget the endless toilet tissue commercials.


----------



## lexmarks567

Colds that come out of nowhere


----------



## JustJudy

poochee said:


> And let us not forget the endless toilet tissue commercials.


Well, after all that fiber that's a given


----------



## poochee

JustJudy said:


> Well, after all that fiber that's a given


I think they are working together!

I saw an ad yeaterday about cookies with fiber. Now they are after the kids.


----------



## Frank4d

Finding a liter of vodka and beers that the wife and I did not buy in the refrigerator... and my kids are under 21.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Yikes!


----------



## new tech guy

When your looking for a summer job and employers want to give you a hard time....


----------



## lexmarks567

new tech guy said:


> When your looking for a summer job and employers want to give you a hard time....


Or they don't email you back. I emailed 3 people on cragslist for general labor and not one a-hole has emailed me back. So much for common courtesy, At least email me back explaining why. I'm going to start lashing out at them when they don't reply I've had it.


----------



## Frank4d

I use an external monitor with a laptop on which you press Fn+F4 to get the laptop display on the monitor.

I what to know *WHY* they put the Fn+F3 (sleep) right next to it?


----------



## wowzer

Frank4d said:


> I use an external monitor with a laptop on which you press Fn+F4 to get the laptop display on the monitor.
> 
> I what to know *WHY* they put the Fn+F3 (sleep) right next to it?


To keep you awake...


----------



## Cookiegal

My sleep key is right below "delete" and I disabled it after hitting it once by mistake and all of a sudden the computer was locked and I had to enter a password.  Thank goodness the one I entered worked. I've hit it several times since then but now it doesn't do anything, of course.


----------



## Frank4d

I go to an ATM that only dispenses twenties, to withdraw $100. Why do I have to press 1 0 0 0 0? Wouldn't 1 0 0 be sufficient? Even just 5 would do.


----------



## lexmarks567

does your atm have a fast cash option were you select a pre-set amount you want like 20 40 60 80 100 etc


----------



## poochee

Frank4d said:


> I go to an ATM that only dispenses twenties, to withdraw $100. Why do I have to press 1 0 0 0 0? Wouldn't 1 0 0 be sufficient? Even just 5 would do.


Mine has the decimal point so you don't have to do that. They need to update.


----------



## Cookiegal

Just about anything that says "Open Here" because it rarely does.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Just about anything that says "Open Here" because it rarely does.


Yep!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> Just about anything that says "Open Here" because it rarely does.


You mean like the boxes that hold mac'n'cheese and stuff with the "easy pour" that's pretty much impossible to actually use?


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> You mean like the boxes that hold mac'n'cheese and stuff with the "easy pour" that's pretty much impossible to actually use?


Pretty much, along with many other things. But also milk or juice cartons that you have to split to open half way across the top. I usually just get a sliver of the carton off but no opening and then have to dig in with my fingers to try to separate the layers. That's also why I always buy the milk cartons now with the twist off cap. Much easier and less stressful.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> You mean like the boxes that hold mac'n'cheese and stuff with the "easy pour" that's pretty much impossible to actually use?


I wouldn't know. I never buy that stuff. Tonight it's chicken tortilla soup MFS.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> Pretty much, along with many other things. *But also milk or juice cartons that you have to split to open half way across the top.* I usually just get a sliver of the carton off but no opening and then have to dig in with my fingers to try to separate the layers. That's also why I always buy the milk cartons now with the twist off cap. Much easier and less stressful.


I thought I was the only one who ever had this problem!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> I wouldn't know. I never buy that stuff. Tonight it's chicken tortilla soup MFS.


That's true, unless you have can opener failure it's pretty much a given you'll be able to get into the can.


----------



## Davec

Ahem..... MFS = Made From Scratch.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> Ahem..... MFS = Made From Scratch.


Ah, I figured it was some fancy organic brand name, I'm not so great with the acronyms. So, what recipe are you using?


----------



## Cookiegal

Davec said:


> Ahem..... MFS = Made From Scratch.


So itchy soup as opposed to homemade (MFH=Made from Home).


----------



## Farmgirl22

Today, my peeve is people who ask for your opinion when they don't really want it. Don't tell me that you really want my opinion when you're just going to get all offended or upset when I give it to you instead of just fawning all over the place. That's not asking for an opinion, that's fishing for compliments. They are not _anywhere close_ to synonymous.

I may or may not have had this peeve for a very long time, and it's possible that this is a repeat. If so, sorry....well, sort of.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> Today, my peeve is people who ask for your opinion when they don't really want it. Don't tell me that you really want my opinion when you're just going to get all offended or upset when I give it to you instead of just fawning all over the place. That's not asking for an opinion, that's fishing for compliments. They are not _anywhere close_ to synonymous.
> 
> I may or may not have had this peeve for a very long time, and it's possible that this is a repeat. If so, sorry....well, sort of.


I have no opinion on this. Oh right, you didn't ask for my opinion.


----------



## poochee

s


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> I have no opinion on this. Oh right, you didn't ask for my opinion.


Lol!


----------



## lexmarks567

Watches that say they are water resistant but are not. I just ruined 2 watches while swimming in lake st. clair metrobeach.The first had the regular pry off back and I had just recently replaced the battery. it quit within a minute of going under the water. The other was a nice fossil brand watch with a screw on back plate. I had to replace the battery in that one also. I screwed the back on as tight I could get it by hand and but it must not have been tight enough has it also quit while being under water. Are there any watches that you can actually swim with or is it a marketing gimmick? I'm not paying a couple hundred for a watch.


----------



## wowzer

lexmarks567 said:


> Watches that say they are water resistant but are not. I just ruined 2 watches while swimming in lake st. clair metrobeach.The first had the regular pry off back and I had just recently replaced the battery. it quit within a minute of going under the water. The other was a nice fossil brand watch with a screw on back plate. I had to replace the battery in that one also. I screwed the back on as tight I could get it by hand and but it must not have been tight enough has it also quit while being under water. Are there any watches that you can actually swim with or is it a marketing gimmick? I'm not paying a couple hundred for a watch.





> water resistant


 Not water proof...


> Are there any watches that you can actually swim with


plenty...get what you pay for...

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclien....,cf.osb&fp=4de256c0312bb76b&biw=1313&bih=825


----------



## Farmgirl22

Why is it that car rental companies won't specify EXACTLY which vehicle you are attempting to rent? I'm not interested in renting just any old car, I want to rent one of the models I'm looking to purchase....like a Volvo XC60. I don't give a rat's patootie about a Toyota RAV4 or whatever, and the whole concept of "mystery car" just kind of creeps me out. I'm not signing a contract on something that they can't specify up front.


----------



## Davec

You want a nanny car?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> You want a nanny car?


I guess?


----------



## Davec

It will brake by itself and nag when you're tired, etc.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> It will brake by itself and nag when you're tired, etc.


I see. Well, I don't have to worry about the nagging when I'm tired--my son will be sure to drown that out anyway, and my husband will be nagging about the braking, so I doubt it'll even get the chance to brake by itself.


----------



## Davec

Farmgirl22 said:


> my husband will be nagging about the braking


That's not nagging, that's pleading for his life!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Davec said:


> That's not nagging, that's pleading for his life!


LOL! As though he has room to talk!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Pathetically slow Adobe product installations. Especially when they quit part way through and you have to start over....


----------



## Frank4d

Having to replace a dead fan in a 10 year old PC case. If the fan wasn't made in China, it would still be running.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I just spent who knows how much $$$ at the chiropractor, and it didn't even help.   Just goes to show that some doctors are better than others....


----------



## poochee

I'm tired of hearing about the Kardashian family.

And

Wardrobe mishaps in the entertainment world. So phoney.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Way to go Poochee! Is this the first ever peeve you've posted? Welcome!

And yes, I totally understand your sentiments on the Kardashians and also on so-called wardrobe malfunctions. Ugh.


----------



## poochee

Farmgirl22 said:


> Way to go Poochee! Is this the first ever peeve you've posted? Welcome!
> 
> And yes, I totally understand your sentiments on the Kardashians and also on so-called wardrobe malfunctions. Ugh.


I've posted here before. I read it all the time.


----------



## lexmarks567

Arts beats and eats comes to town it shuts down in entire city. Went to Royal Oak today to try and do some midnight railfanning and the parking lot for the transit center is being used as a fair ground with rides and is fenced off so you can't gain access to the station. no parking for miles either without a parking permit so it even messes with local business cause customers can't park to shop. there might be a way in but I didn't see it and i was on bike.


----------



## Frank4d

It now costs $31 to renew a California drivers license.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I suddenly just get a blank window when I click on the "new post" links from TSG in my email.


----------



## lexmarks567

Commercials  after 5 minutes of commercials the show starts again then less then 30 seconds later they go to commercials again. You just had 5 minutes of ads why do you show 30 seconds of the episode then go to commercials again and no its not a preview of another show. They play the episode like they normally would but then go to commercial again 30 seconds later. Why?


----------



## poochee

I'm feed up with Viagra ads. On TV and Spam.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm annoyed at the new Thomas the Tank Engine episodes. The storylines aren't nearly as good, and the computerized version isn't nearly as cool as the actual model versions. I used to think this was such a good show for my son to watch, but now they're not nearly as good. I guess, my kiddo is nearly too old for this anyway, so not too much longer of putting up with the crappy new version.


----------



## lexmarks567

Those stupid waste of time Pr-employment 30-60 question evaluation quizzes. They might as well just do away with the regular applications for employment cause it doesn't matter if you have 20+ years of exp never took a sick day,was always early and made employee of the month for the last 20 years. Don't get the answers right on the quiz you don't get hired which is unfair. And allot of the questions don't apply for the position I want or have nothing to do with work or are worded wrong. For example "you and friends want to play a new video game but you need to learn the rules what do you do" read the rules then try to explain them to the others? volunteer to read them out-loud. What does playing video games have to do with flipping burgers and white castle and yes that was on white castles 60 question quiz which I gave up after the 4th question. It's stupid. Someone said its so they know what kind of person you are. REALLY what ever happened to checking references and calling former employers to see what you were like. Instead we have to play a game of 60 questions. How does anyone get hired with these.


----------



## JustJudy

Everything for Thanksgiving dinner (turkey, stuffing, sweet potatoes, etc...) is on sale but when Christmas comes around the very same dinner costs almost twice as much. Not fair.


----------



## Samura

One of my pet peeves are circle patterns- no, not polk-a-dots, like bread baked on a graded sheet, Circular texture that purtrude on drinking glasses, or Brain coral... I don't know it bothers me lol


----------



## Farmgirl22

People who swear frequently and loudly in restaurants where young children are. (Note: I'm not anti-swearing, {obviously} but there is a time and a place for it--every other word in a non-passionate conversation in a family establishment isn't the time/place.)


----------



## Cookiegal

Bush Lady,

I understand that you seem to be experiencing a difficult situation but this thread is for posting pet peeves, which are everyday occurrences that many people find annoying, and it's not the place for airing your personal troubles. Please be sure to keep your posts more in line with the spirit of the thread in the future. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Brigham

I was just reading the first page of this thread. I am astonished that people still continue to use sandwich bars that don't prepare the food how they want it. I think that they are all overpriced anyway.


----------



## Frank4d

I logon to my work VPN because I need to get some work done early, and IT pushes an automatic update of an application I don't use anyway. Then a popup appears saying for the changes to take effect the computer will reboot in five minutes.


----------



## JustJudy

poochee said:


> I'm feed up with Viagra ads. On TV and Spam.


Hard to put up with aren't they?


----------



## Frank4d

I'm fed up with all drug ads. They start out telling you how wonderful a drug is. Then half the commercial is warnings your skin might fall off, you may commit suicide, or bleed to death, or have a heart attack while taking the drug.


----------



## Cookiegal

Frank4d said:


> I'm fed up with all drug ads. They start out telling you how wonderful a drug is. Then half the commercial is warnings your skin might fall off, you may commit suicide, or bleed to death, or have a heart attack while taking the drug.


:up::up:


----------



## pyritechips

I get peeved at people that get shocked that I don't stop off at Tim Horton's every day for a doughnut and a double-double.


----------



## poochee

Frank4d said:


> I'm fed up with all drug ads. They start out telling you how wonderful a drug is. Then half the commercial is warnings your skin might fall off, you may commit suicide, or bleed to death, or have a heart attack while taking the drug.


:up:


----------



## lexmarks567

PBS pledge drive. I know they need the money and that's the fine but I feel it's false advertising the way they do it. The only time they show good shows and concerts like brit floyd live in Liverpool which is a 2 hour show but they got it cut down to 90 minutes then after all the pledging pleas between it's maybe 45 minutes of total concert footage. The false advertising is their famous line "Donate today so we can continue to show quality programming like this". The only time you show it is during pledges any other time they don't show it.


----------



## steppenwolf

tv news that repeats the same crap all day


----------



## dotty999

other tv programmes too that repeat on several other channels! there's only so much American bimbo crap I can take and all of the "wives" in many USA states fly on the wall progs are just so boring, showing off their wealth and *****ing about their so called friends, why do we have to endure these inane people?


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


> other tv programmes too that repeat on several other channels! there's only so much American bimbo crap I can take and all of the "wives" in many USA states fly on the wall progs are just so boring, showing off their wealth and *****ing about their so called friends, why do we have to endure these inane people?


I watched one time and that was enough for me! I don't care for reality shows.


----------



## Farmgirl22

dotty999 said:


> other tv programmes too that repeat on several other channels! there's only so much American bimbo crap I can take and all of the "wives" in many USA states fly on the wall progs are just so boring, showing off their wealth and *****ing about their so called friends, why do we have to endure these inane people?


I think that's why I skip that crap altogether and just watch PBS on the rare occasions when I do watch TV. I can't stand the reality TV or the cop dramas. Hubby and I seldom miss an older Brit show called "Are you being served?" though.  Between it and a Canadian show called "Red Green", we pretty much are happy. 

My peeve? I hate the mall during the Christmas season. Too noisy, too crowded, and it's just an all-around cluster-you-know-what. We were there to play some mini golf, not to shop, and unfortunately it's the only place to do something like that after Labor Day or whatever the cutoff holiday is for that sort of thing.


----------



## poochee

Farmgirl22 said:


> I think that's why I skip that crap altogether and just watch PBS on the rare occasions when I do watch TV. I can't stand the reality TV or the cop dramas. Hubby and I seldom miss an older Brit show called "Are you being served?" though.  Between it and a Canadian show called "Red Green", we pretty much are happy.
> 
> My peeve? I hate the mall during the Christmas season. Too noisy, too crowded, and it's just an all-around cluster-you-know-what. We were there to play some mini golf, not to shop, and unfortunately it's the only place to do something like that after Labor Day or whatever the cutoff holiday is for that sort of thing.


Do you like Doc Martin? I Also enjoy the Brit comedies.


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> Do you like Doc Martin? I Also enjoy the Brit comedies.


Like the clompy boots? Nah, never really been a fan, I'm too dainty to pull those off without looking ridiculous anyway.


----------



## poochee

Farmgirl22 said:


> Like the clompy boots? Nah, never really been a fan, I'm too dainty to pull those off without looking ridiculous anyway.




I was talking about the TV program? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0408381/


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> I was talking about the TV program? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0408381/


 Oops, I wondered how we'd careened off into shoes...... And no, I can't say that I've heard of that show at all.


----------



## poochee

Farmgirl22 said:


> Oops, I wondered how we'd careened off into shoes...... And no, I can't say that I've heard of that show at all.


That's OK, I thought I was missing something.

It's on PBS and I like the show. Watch it sometime.


----------



## lexmarks567

Mc donalds 30 minute time limit. They got a sign that says no loitering please consume your meal in 30 minutes or less. Well Apparently its enforced even on a sunday around 5pm when there's hardly anyone in there. the lady behind the counter first doesn't know whats shes doing. I order a 20 piece mcnugget with a large fry and drink. she gives me 2 large cups and 2 small frys cause the computer told her to do that way. Anyway she was friendly at first but after I was done with my meal I went to get a refill for the ride home as I'm at the machine the same lady goes "watch it dude 10 minutes". really your not even busy at all and your going to enforce the time limit and have a ego power trip attitude about it. You lost my business. Its like excuse me for getting a refill to go. i was on my way out anyway FYI. never eat in at mcdonalds again.


----------



## poochee

lexmarks567 said:


> Mc donalds 30 minute time limit. They got a sign that says no loitering please consume your meal in 30 minutes or less. Well Apparently its enforced even on a sunday around 5pm when there's hardly anyone in there. the lady behind the counter first doesn't know whats shes doing. I order a 20 piece mcnugget with a large fry and drink. she gives me 2 large cups and 2 small frys cause the computer told her to do that way. Anyway she was friendly at first but after I was done with my meal I went to get a refill for the ride home as I'm at the machine the same lady goes "watch it dude 10 minutes". really your not even busy at all and your going to enforce the time limit and have a ego power trip attitude about it. You lost my business. Its like excuse me for getting a refill to go. i was on my way out anyway FYI. never eat in at mcdonalds again.


I bet that's a local franchise ruling.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I was just reading an article about a very young couple in NYC dying in a car crash and it sounds like their baby was born at the scene? The story was heartbreaking, but the comments were even more so...why is it that suddenly everything has to have some sort of political bent? It really ticks me off that instead of expressing condolences (assuming that any comments should be allowed on this sort of story at all) everything devolves into some sort of political tirade. Yes, our politics in America right now suck, but that doesn't mean that every single tragedy should be turned into a political debate/hate rant!!! Seriously people! Pull yourselves together!


----------



## poochee

Farmgirl22 said:


> I was just reading an article about a very young couple in NYC dying in a car crash and it sounds like their baby was born at the scene? The story was heartbreaking, but the comments were even more so...why is it that suddenly everything has to have some sort of political bent? It really ticks me off that instead of expressing condolences (assuming that any comments should be allowed on this sort of story at all) everything devolves into some sort of political tirade. Yes, our politics in America right now suck, but that doesn't mean that every single tragedy should be turned into a political debate/hate rant!!! Seriously people! Pull yourselves together!


Amen!


----------



## lexmarks567

The USPS is useless when it comes to packages. I ordered a guitar strap off of eBay. the seller shipped via UPS smart mail. they then gave it to the post office as the UPS tracking says in troy Michigan in transit via the post office yet all the USPS tracking says is electrionic shipping info received. They have had my package in troy since march 2nd. where is it? no wonder there loosing money no one trusts them. they should just stick with mail and leave packages to the big boys.


----------



## Farmgirl22

My peeve today is Walmart. I know that they think service is a four-letter word, but if they aren't going to have people around to open the doors to the dressing rooms, they need to just leave them unlocked. I don't have time to wander around trying to find someone who can unlock the darn things!! And I don't even want to get started on that stupid little bell that you are supposed to ring--HA! Like that thing really works.


----------



## lexmarks567

Farmgirl22 said:


> My peeve today is Walmart. I know that they think service is a four-letter word, but if they aren't going to have people around to open the doors to the dressing rooms, they need to just leave them unlocked. I don't have time to wander around trying to find someone who can unlock the darn things!! And I don't even want to get started on that stupid little bell that you are supposed to ring--HA! Like that thing really works.


and then the fact they have 30 check out lanes but only 2 are open. that's how they keep prices low. under staff the place.


----------



## Farmgirl22

lexmarks567 said:


> and then the fact they have 30 check out lanes but only 2 are open. *that's how they keep prices low*. under staff the place.


Ah, but if you shop around, you know that they don't really do all that great a job of keeping prices low--you can easily find better deals elsewhere on most everything they carry. It's just that they are 15 miles away instead of 60+ to the nearest Target, Kohls, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## lexmarks567

these Like for this ignore for this type photos on facebook. one shows a hand with bloody fingers are cut up and says like if you don't want it to happen to you ignore if you do. its modern day chain spam. Another is like for heaven ignore for hell. Like if you want grandma to live ignore if you want her to die etc.


----------



## poochee

I'm tired of hearing about Jody Arias.


----------



## Farmgirl22

The a-holes that see the "merge left/right" for road construction and it speed on by only to get to the barrier at the end and then suddenly _OMG--they need to merge!!_ Screw them. I'm not going to be the one to let them in--I hope they have to wait for a long time. They should have just done it when everyone else was.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Was reading through some of the tech threads/advisor profiles on here, and while I'm not a "helper", I can't help but be annoyed at the rudeness of (*some*) people who are on here getting free help. I don't even know how Cookiegal, et. al. manage to stay calm instead of trigger happy on the "account disable" button.


----------



## poochee

Justin Bieber


----------



## ekim68

Farmgirl22 said:


> Was reading through some of the tech threads/advisor profiles on here, and while I'm not a "helper", I can't help but be annoyed at the rudeness of (*some*) people who are on here getting free help. I don't even know how Cookiegal, et. al. manage to stay calm instead of trigger happy on the "account disable" button.


On this, we agree...Cookie is special and some people expecting help are so self-centered.... Makes me more that proud of her..


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> Justin Bieber


He's terrible enough in his own right, but his rabid fans could drive even a saint to....I don't know....something terrible though.


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> On this, we agree...Cookie is special and some people expecting help are so self-centered.... Makes me more that proud of her..


Awwwww shucks Mike. Thank you.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> Was reading through some of the tech threads/advisor profiles on here, and while I'm not a "helper", I can't help but be annoyed at the rudeness of (*some*) people who are on here getting free help. I don't even know how Cookiegal, et. al. manage to stay calm instead of trigger happy on the "account disable" button.


I generally have a large amount of patience but, well, you know, some days are better than others.


----------



## Cookiegal

Those large, intrusive banners at the bottom of TV news shows that take up 1/4 of the screen and often hide something you'd like to see going on in the story they're airing.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm seriously peeving the lack of alphabetical order on those banners at the bottom of the screen telling me which counties are under flood/tornado/thunderstorm/etc. warnings/watches. Would it really be so hard to put them in alphabetical order?! C'mon NWS, it'd take like 1/2 a second to click the "sort A-Z" button on your program. Heck, I wouldn't care if someone got a bit crazy and sorted Z-A!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Cookiegal said:


> I generally have a large amount of patience but, well, you know, some days are better than others.


I can never tell that you're anything but courteous and professional. :up:  Though maybe you print off a larger version of their avatar and throw darts at in private (which I think sounds like a fabulous idea  ) Even the particular person that I was referencing seemed to have maintained his (I'm assuming it's a "him" anyway, but I know where that gets me more often than not  ) composure, when I would have "virtually" slapped someone down.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I can never tell that you're anything but courteous and professional. :up:  Though maybe you print off a larger version of their avatar and throw darts at in private (which I think sounds like a fabulous idea  ) Even the particular person that I was referencing seemed to have maintained his (I'm assuming it's a "him" anyway, but I know where that gets me more often than not  ) composure, when I would have "virtually" slapped someone down.


Nah, no dart throwing goes on. It's not worth the effort and I don't lose any sleep over it. But thanks for the kind words Becca.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Why oh why does lab work have to take so long?! Don't they know I'm freaking out over the results over here?!


----------



## poochee

Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Just got a tablet--yesterday. It's my first one, and I suspect this will be a very short relationship. Clearly I'm the only one who is bothered by the fact that basically every app wants my "precise" GPS location. Ummmm, NO. There's no reason a barcode scanner needs my location to read a darn code.

I'm not sure I like the onscreen keyboard either....clearly I'm a grumpy old man trapped in a young woman's body.


----------



## katonca

poochee said:


> Miley Cyrus.


Hi poochee 

I agree about Cyrus, she's turned out to be a mess. Acting that way doesn't get you far, If it does, then you also have changed categories from respectful actress to, *Motel* *6* has left the light on for you Milley.


----------



## poochee

katonca said:


> Hi poochee
> 
> I agree about Cyrus, she's turned out to be a mess. Acting that way doesn't get you far, If it does, then you also have changed categories from respectful actress to, *Motel* *6* has left the light on for you Milley.


Hi Katonca, hope all is well with you.


----------



## poochee

Christmas music on the radio two months before Christmas.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Facebook pop-ups that defy the blocker and cover the important bit of what you're looking at.


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> Christmas music on the radio two months before Christmas.


Ugh! Our local stores have had Christmas decorations up since before Halloween. (I'd like to say since July, but that's probably an exaggeration.) I feel ya though, I like Christmas music--just not until a few days before Christmas.



DaveBurnett said:


> Facebook pop-ups that defy the blocker and cover the important bit of what you're looking at.


I have that trouble with eHow--there's this huge thing that wants you to ask a question covering up the article that actually answers your question. And of course it has no "close" option, so you get to reload the page and read fast before it pops up again.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Looking up products in Google and getting pages that say 'No longer available' or 'Not in stock' etc.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm peeving that every time I update my computer the mouse settings for my trackpad changes back to default and I have to scramble to remember how to fix it so that the middle button automatically opens links in a new tab and so that the trackpad doesn't automatically click on random crap, or zoom in/out crazily. *Why can't it just leave my fracking settings alone?!?!*


----------



## Cookiegal

Those banners or whatever you call them that take up nearly 1/4 of the screen at the bottom of the TV when watching news shows that hide much of what you're supposed to be watching.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Those banners or whatever you call them that take up nearly 1/4 of the screen at the bottom of the TV when watching news shows that hide much of what you're supposed to be watching.


Ditto!


----------



## Cookiegal

The expression "baby mama".


----------



## poochee

Ditto!


----------



## Blackmirror

sons in general


----------



## Farmgirl22

Gonna have to go with houses that have a tiny kitchen. Doesn't anyone cook anymore?


----------



## poochee

'The Bachelor"..... I have never watched it, the news is enough for me. I don't understand why any self-respecting woman would participate in that show.  The same for men in the Bachelorette.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'd say reality tv in general. Seems like every darn show is a "reality" show...or some sort of cop drama, which isn't any better IMO. Guess that's why PBS gets all of my family's viewing time?


----------



## poochee

Farmgirl22 said:


> *I'd say reality tv in general.* Seems like every darn show is a "reality" show...or some sort of cop drama, which isn't any better IMO. Guess that's why PBS gets all of my family's viewing time?


Yep!


----------



## Farmgirl22

All those stupid "upload your contacts to find people you may know" things. If I wanted to find people on social media (or want _them_ to find _me_), I'd ask them or tell them, whichever fit the occasion. I would kill to find a way to turn that feature off of any and every site I use.  Right now I _think_ I have it turned off on all the sites I use, but I don't really know...


----------



## Cookiegal

When you open a thin plastic wrapper (cellophane type) and it sticks to your fingers and you can't get it off. 

I just opened an individual package of four saltines and a small piece of the wrapping took on a life of its own.


----------



## poochee

. I know what you mean.


----------



## DSTM

Computer parts you buy now and you need a stanley knife to cut through the hard plastic just to get to the parts you bought. PITA.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Yeah I bought a Stanley knife packed like that....... and had to use gardening shears to get into it.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Every time I leave my computer off for a couple of days it wants to update every freakin' java, windows, etc., as soon as I turn it on. Every. Single. Time. I just want to check my darn emails in peace!!!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Farmgirl22 said:


> Every time I leave my computer off for a couple of days it wants to update every freakin' java, windows, etc., as soon as I turn it on. Every. Single. Time. I just want to check my darn emails in peace!!!


I know how you feel, I once saw a childhood game of "Theme Hospital" free giveaway from Orion, I regard that because every time I start PC, Orion ad shows up. ( I know I can edit that in msconfig so ill do that)


----------



## Cookiegal

Boobs and butts. OK, let me elaborate. 

It seems all the actresses/singers/entertainers are competing with each other on how much they can expose without being completely naked. And since when is a huge butt that's out of proportion to the rest of their body because of implants or other extreme measures attractive? (I'm certainly not referring to anyone who has weight challenges as that is totally different). Who needs a posterior that the person behind you can eat off of? 

What triggered these comments is that I'm disappointed to see Taylor Swift now joining the young Myley Cyrus et al crowd. For years she wouldn't even show her belly button and had a sweet innocence about her but now, like all of the others before her, she's started showing boob bulge out of her dress and making more raunchy videos. I like her a lot and she's very kind to her fans but she (and most of the others) don't have to go that route if they'd just focus on showcasing their amazing talent. 

Understand that I'm far from being a prude, trust me. The Moderators and Admins. can vouch for that.  BUT (yes, without the extra "t") it's so "in your face" all the time and completely unnecessary.


----------



## Farmgirl22

I agree, CG. I'm probably a prude, or at least as much of a prude as someone who wants to dress/look like Dita Von Teese can be, but I don't like that either. I hate the dresses that are completely sheer with a couple of strategically placed appliques, it makes me think "why bother? Just show up naked and be done with it."

Hopefully, Taylor Swift rethinks this long before she gets to the Miley Cyrus stage.


----------



## Cookiegal

Farmgirl22 said:


> I agree, CG. I'm probably a prude, or at least as much of a prude as someone who wants to dress/look like Dita Von Teese can be, but I don't like that either. *I hate the dresses that are completely sheer with a couple of strategically placed appliques*, it makes me think "why bother? Just show up naked and be done with it."


Me too. And they pay thousands for a dress that's not even there.


> *Hopefully, Taylor Swift rethinks this* long before she gets to the Miley Cyrus stage.


I hope so too.


----------



## poochee

Cookiegal said:


> Boobs and butts. OK, let me elaborate.
> 
> It seems all the actresses/singers/entertainers are competing with each other on how much they can expose without being completely naked. And since when is a huge butt that's out of proportion to the rest of their body because of implants or other extreme measures attractive? (I'm certainly not referring to anyone who has weight challenges as that is totally different). Who needs a posterior that the person behind you can eat off of?


I agree! Too much.


----------



## Cookiegal

Those dang caps on laundry detergent and fabric softener containers that have bars with numbers that you're supposed to fill up to for the various load sizes that you can't even see no matter which way you tilt or turn them. You have to get them in just the right light and even then you can barely make them out.


----------



## Brigham

I don't know why it irritates me so much, but I can't stand it when someone pronounces the eighth letter of the alphabet haitch instead of aitch, also the use of adjectives and adverbs as interchangeable. There and their, weather and whether, the inability to pronounce "T" and using a glottel stop instead. But the real problem for me is that it is all so prevalent that I sometimes find myself doing it.


----------



## poochee

Brigham said:


> I don't know why it irritates me so much, but I can't stand it when someone pronounces the eighth letter of the alphabet haitch instead of aitch, also the use of adjectives and adverbs as interchangeable. There and their, weather and whether, the inability to pronounce "T" and using a glottel stop instead. But the real problem for me is that it is all so prevalent that I sometimes find myself doing it.


I agree.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Mouthy tweens! Good gracious! My 10 year old has attitude that just won't stop, and while I know where he gets it (*sigh* ), I need to figure out how to stop it.

He does, however, have some excellent comebacks that I may or may not have filed away in the mental vaults for the next time they would be relevant.


----------



## steppenwolf

progressives that think thyre perfect in every way


----------



## Cookiegal

Having to turn on the A/C when it's only 10C (50F) outside because my idiot neighbours are burning stuff.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Potty training. It's making me absolutely crazy, and this with a kid who isn't fighting every step of the way! He tells me he has to go potty, so we rush to the bathroom (usually in the back of the store, because we don't do this as much at home), get situated, _and then he doesn't even go_!! Argh!!! 

I try very hard to still be supportive, but I'm not sure how many more times I can go through this before I am so annoyed that I can't pretend any more.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Windows 10 updates. This last one very nearly killed my computer (because I very nearly threw it through the window.) Some days I like the OS, but so often lately I wish I could just go back to 7.


----------



## 2twenty2

Nosy neighbors.
Rude and inconsiderate people.
Lawyers.
Telemarketers.
Narcissistic people.
Egotistical people.
Cable TV company.
Gas company.
Bell.
Taxes.
Passing lane hogs, distracted driving, drunk driving, tail gating.
Sidewalk hogs.
Insurance companies.
Electronics that die just after the warranty runs out.
Software that doesn't perform as advertised because of poor coding/testing.
Too many things made in china.


----------



## Johnny b

Robo calls on the telephone.

I am on the no call list.
It's relatively quiet right now, only 3 so far on this Sunday, but 20 to 25 is common daily through the week.

Sometimes when I'm sitting next to the phone and I'm bored, I'll pick it up and make a loud click noise just to see if someone responds, then greet them with silence.


----------



## Johnny b

Farmgirl22 said:


> Windows 10 updates. This last one very nearly killed my computer (because I very nearly threw it through the window.) Some days I like the OS, but so often lately I wish I could just go back to 7.


I had issues with roll up updates when Win 7 went that way.
Very frustrating.


----------



## Cookiegal

When you open a tin of salmon and after removing all of the bones, scales and other icky, slimy stuff there's barely enough left to make a sandwich.


----------



## Johnny b

Speaking if tins.....can openers.
I once had a Farberware hand held can opener that seemed to last almost 2 decades.
The next Farberware was Chinese made, looked about the same and broke in a month.
It's warranty replacement didn't make it through the week.

And electrics. Gave a Krups as a gift. Slick idea of it being a derailer.
The cutter wore out in a year. No repair parts were available,


----------



## Farmgirl22

People who don't pay attention when they are driving!!! Got stuck behind some lady who wasn't watching when the lights changed and drove a full 10 MPH under the speed limit in the left lane. Drive the speed limit/get out of the way and watch the lights!


----------



## Johnny b

I've been sidelined for several years and my motorcycling activity put on hold.
Now when I need to upgrade my motorcycle with a different sprocket ratio and get ready for spring, my favorite parts suppliers have changed their search engines and listing format, provide no charts for fitment as in the past and mostly garbage results come out from filtering according to the parts needed and the motorcycle model.

All I wanted was a 15 tooth countershaft sprocket for a 2014 KTM Duke 690.
3 of my once favorite sources returned results ranging from sparkplugs to brake pads and even sprockets without size or fitment specs.
An official KTM parts outlet carried every size but. And I had to scroll through a lot of extraneous items as their search tool wasn't up to the task. lol!
One site where I used the filters even wound up listing parts for other brands of bikes in with the KTM parts.

Yes, I did find a source, but I spent over an hour trying different search terms and coming up with different results till I gave up and did a general Google search and found the part I wanted on the first Google return.

I often wonder if their IT departments are paid employees or just a bunch of wild monkeys


----------



## Johnny b

Robo calls.

This particular one was a bit different.

I don't answer numbers I don't recognize, but sometimes I google them out of curiosity to see what kind of scam they are using.
The scamer/spamer used the phone # and identity of a person that died over 20 years ago.


----------



## Johnny b

Another strange robo call.

Caller ID was 'Auto Quote' but the phone # is owned by a Priest that passed away 16 years ago.


----------



## Cookiegal

When you do a Google search and not one of your key words appears in the results when you view them.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> When you do a Google search and not one of your key words appears in the results when you view them.


I've been noticing that a lot more often lately.

But if it's about a product that is on the market for sale....there is an over abundance


----------



## Cookiegal

There should be a law against this. When driving home on a highway that passes through some farm land the farmers were out getting their fields ready but the ground is so dry they were creating dust storms that spread right across the road so much so that you couldn't see anything. This could have caused a serious accident. 

Not to mention I just got the car washed.


----------



## Johnny b

The number of links associated with javascript at many of the sites I browse have become absurdly large.
At USAToday, I counted 29 this morning.
All I wanted to do is read the news.

It's no wonder our Internet connections become slower over time and we need faster and faster computers just to keep the same level of browsing.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Mail that takes 16 days to be delivered 77 miles! *

Bring back Pony Express please.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> *Mail that takes 16 days to be delivered 77 miles! *
> 
> Bring back Pony Express please.




But what exactly is 77 miles away from the 3rd RFTS and would that be up, down or sideways?


----------



## Cookiegal

People driving cars who swing wide one way before turning the other way, as if they were driving a semi-tractor trailer.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> But what exactly is 77 miles away from the 3rd RFTS and would that be up, down or sideways?


That is 77 divided by 16 = 4.8 miles per day.


----------



## Johnny b

I've noticed an increase of robo calls where there is 4 seconds of loud dial tone with out my answering machine recording anything.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> People driving cars who swing wide one way before turning the other way, as if they were driving a semi-tractor trailer.


ahh, the glorious Scandi Flick.  Not seen much outside rallying, and for good reason; it can very easily cause serious issues if not controlled properly.


----------



## Johnny b

It should be pointed out that Street Outlaws don't make wide turns


----------



## valis

not intentionally, at least.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> It should be pointed out that Street Outlaws don't make wide turns


Ya know, now I got another pet peeve.....


----------



## Johnny b

LOL!


Did you know that the SCCA used to get permission to autocross in the streets of Downtown Dayton?
I saw a lot of wildness with race cars frequently going sideways out of control, curbing and even sending cones flying 

Silly me, I thought it was fun


----------



## Johnny b

Oh....and the spectators lined the sidewalks right next to the events....good for watching up close 

(real up close  )


----------



## valis

Darwin generally wins out in those.........I remember the very first year I went to the PPIHC, and on the spectator guide was, in very large unfriendly letters, 'Never sit on the outside of a turn'. I learned my lesson. A LOT of people have yet to.


----------



## Cookiegal

Another driving one is when you're on a highway waiting for traffic to clear to turn left and the idiot coming the other way who is turning left wants you to turn in front on him instead of going behind each other like you're supposed to. I'm not keen on getting creamed by the guy passing him on the right.


----------



## Johnny b

Sad fact, most motor sports have danger built into them.
For both driver and spectator.

I was involved with ultralights ( aircraft ) some years ago.
My flight instructor started me out with the advice, learn the risks first and then avoidance. There are no guarantees, but your odds get better.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> ....learn the risks first and then avoidance....


some sage advice that certain straight-liners have yet to heed.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Another driving one is when you're on a highway waiting for traffic to clear to turn left and the idiot coming the other way who is turning left wants you to turn in front on him instead of going behind each other like you're supposed to. I'm not keen on getting creamed by the guy passing him on the right.


Ohhhh, my god.....down here, NOT A SOUL has ever heard of 'turning behind'...Not one. Leaving my work, I have to make a left to get to the feeder road to the beltway; at least twice a week I get stuck in the middle of that damn intersection due to a, a complete lack of understanding what that stick on the left of the steering wheel does, and b, because everyone want to turn in front of you. Jesus it's a mess.


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! And I thought it was just me. 

I've actually gone right up beside them and waved them on so they had no choice but to go behind me. And they look at you like....whaaaattt are you doing?


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> some sage advice that certain straight-liners have yet to heed.


You can say that about any motor sport.
Indy, F1, Off road, drag racing
There are those that never learn nor try.

If you follow the series 'Street Outlaws', It is pretty ( edit) easy to see who learns and who didn't.
If you think Indy hasn't had fools in the cockpit, you've missed a lot of spectacular and deadly incidents.
F1, I don't watch any more so I won't/can't comment, but I suspect it's still there.
But I do remember when Schumacher intentionally tried to crash out Villeneuve.
I lost interest in F1 after that.

I've notice that in close contact, motor sports in general has degraded to winning at any cost.


----------



## valis

I just sit there with my hands outstretched like the Brazil Christ. I get honked at a LOT.


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> You can say that about any motor sport.
> Indy, F1, Off road, drag racing
> There are those that never learn nor try.


Any activity period. We tend to learn from mistakes, which is why seat belts came around. After Le Mans '55 all sorts of safety regs came around, none of which apparently made it to the Street Outlaws idiots. But that is a tale for a different time as Im on mobile now.



> If you follow the series 'Street Outlaws', It is pretty ( edit) easy to see who learns and who didn't.


they havent (and never will) learn. Again, JBG, we just have a fundamental difference here. No need to debate it as it is rather obvious neither of us will change our views. You like it, good for you. I watch golf.

and I love robot chicken. 


> If you think Indy hasn't had fools in the cockpit, you've missed a lot of spectacular and deadly incidents.


read: Gordon Smiley. Still the most violent wreck Ive ever seen.


> F1, I don't watch any more so I won't/can't comment, but I suspect it's still there.
> But I do remember when Schumacher intentionally tried to crash out Villeneuve.
> I lost interest in F1 after that.
> 
> I've notice that in close contact, motor sports in general has degraded to winning at any cost.


Sadly, yes. Been that way for a looong time. Case in point, the Woods Bros.


----------



## Johnny b

> Any activity period. We tend to learn from mistakes, which is why seat belts came around. After Le Mans '55 all sorts of safety regs came around, none of which apparently made it to the Street Outlaws idiots. But that is a tale for a different time as Im on mobile now.


I have no idea who you are posting about, Tim.
Are you describing street racers or the participants in the show 'Street Outlaws'?
When I post 'Street Outlaws' I'm referring to cars set up to meet safety regs.
Chassis, roll cages and parachutes are the norm and events have been held at drag strips as well as sanctioned street events.



> they havent (and never will) learn.


That's your opinion and you're welcome to own it.
But the Cable show 'Street Outlaws' (focusing on the Oklahoma 405) like many sports, began in rough and tumble environments, often illegal, but has grown in time to acceptance as they cleaned up their image and became legal.
And if you watch what they are producing at the moment, you'd find that the inexperienced like yourself, and me, aren't accepted because of our lack of experience and professionalism in that racing venue. And I suspect the costs alone would rule both of us out.
Many of those drivers hold NHRA pro licenses because they also race NHRA strips.



> Again, JBG, we just have a fundamental difference here. No need to debate it as it is rather obvious neither of us will change our views.


Perhaps, but I can't let you have the last word-------------> 



> read: Gordon Smiley. Still the most violent wreck Ive ever seen.


I had to look that one up.
I was at Indy back in '64. My first and last time as a spectator live or on TV.
That's when I lost interest in the 500.

Lost interest in most forms of motorcycle racing because of violent accidents.

I used to love all those forms of racing, but now they feel more like death races as tech has outpaced human reflexes and the main draw feels more like an exhibition of defying death.
The cars and bikes are safer now, but the human body is still the same as it has been since the first horse race and too often doesn't cope well at the high speeds of today.


----------



## valis

Aaaand Ive got a pet peeve.


----------



## Johnny b

I wish I only had... one


----------



## Johnny b

I grocery shop at Walmart, as if that isn't bad enough, the local store allows agents of other non competitive businesses to position agents in Walmart's isles, hawking 'stuff' like deals on Directv or save a bunch by changing your utility provider to 'someone you've never heard of'.
Worst misrepresentation so far, was claiming DP&L (my provider)didn't even have any generating plants.
And I've been noticing these 'agents' seem to favor pitching their hustle more to seniors.

:down:

All I want to do in the store is buy food, not debate with some huckster.


----------



## Cookiegal

I would find that annoying too.


----------



## RT

Office politics...not saying that as a general sweep, (oh, wait, I guess I meant that, it's so petty it makes me  ) but I hate to see people promoted from a position of competency to a position of incompetence.

No horse in that race anymore, being retired ... but I still get calls asking about what do you think is the problem with this laboratory device? 

Well more to the spirit of this thread, people fail to understand why turn signals are part of every single car on the road today, and they don't use them to signal their intentions


----------



## valis

I've been known to get up and walk away from a table during lunch (and once a restaurant; just up and left) when people don't comprehend the 'I'd prefer not to talk about that topic, thanks). 

So yeah, I relate.


----------



## 2twenty2

Me, I just ignore them.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> people fail to understand why turn signals are part of every single car on the road today, and they don't use them to signal their intentions


Or they use them and then proceed to go straight meaning they've probably been flashing for several miles. I never take it for granted they are going to do what they indicate. I wait to make sure they are actually going to turn before proceeding.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I wait to make sure they are actually going to turn before proceeding.


 I've seen folks use signals AFTER the turn, uhhh... what the use in THAT ?


----------



## Johnny b

Being a long time motorcyclist, encountering imbeciles on the highway has been more than a pet peeve.


----------



## Johnny b

Oh my goodness....I just received another one of those calls on my answering machine claiming all Microsoft services were down and I should call a specific 1-800 number to get my computer going again.


----------



## Cookiegal

Oh boy, better do that quickly before the world goes flat.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Oh boy, better do that quickly before the world goes flat.


according to some it's always been so! 
Who wants to fall off the edge of the world??
Some do, some want that. Give it a test. Think the Vikings did as much as we have done for exploration...only the technology has evolved, but understanding has diminished..

I think it was Buzz Aldrin (who punched some one in the face) for claiming the moon mission to the moon was fake...and Apollo 13 was just a movie...

Ok I'll shut up, a pet peeve just slightly aired out, without really going into to detail 
I think you all know what I mean there.

thank you Cookiegal for merely suggesting that there peeve of mine


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate that disgusting, slimy glob or two of fat in a can of beans. Does anyone ever really eat that thing?


----------



## Johnny b

ummm?

....what in the world brand of canned beans are you buying? 

My complaint about the canned beans I buy to often revolves around too much juice in the can.

I have seen pork and beans where the pork is a sliver of meat on a small slab of lard.


----------



## RT

^I do...:barefoot:

Well in culinary terms, fat = flavor...
and so does that brown stuff in the pan, when you've sauted or fried some protein,,, that too = flavor....
the French call it "fond" = flavor in the pan...a bit of stock, wine or any liquid releases that and you have a sauce...or gravy if you thicken it.

Re: Beans, fat glob...i take 'em out out and fry it crispy before adding the beans or greens, whatnot, thence for a gentle reheat.

Just my way of dealing with the glob


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny-be-Good said:


> what in the world brand of canned beans are you buying?


Usually it's Clark's but tonight it was the grocery brand.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny-be-Good said:


> My complaint about the canned beans I buy to often revolves around too much juice in the can.


Yes, me too. I always drain some off before putting them in the pan.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Just my way of dealing with the glob


Geez, now I've got to cook the geezly thing?


----------



## Johnny b

I wasn't sure they were even edible....lol


----------



## RT

It's kinda like bacon, if you crisp it up


----------



## Johnny b

So do I, especially if there some meat to it


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Geez, now I've got to cook the geezly thing?


"geezly" ??? 
That is perhaps the most awesomenest word ever I heered


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> That is perhaps the most awesomenest word ever I heered


I guess it's supposed to be spelled "jeezly" and it's an oldie but goodie.


----------



## RT

Geez or jeezly, that bit o' meat makes the beans taste good. 
Also works well with greens, such as turnip, collard and mustard....which can be paired with a stone ground corn bread...all Southern style doncha know 

I tend to favor Bush's beans for pintos and baked style (I usually add more bacon and green pepper), Goya brand for cannellini and black beans...
green beans...I prefer fresh from the garden, but still add a glob of fat in the form of bacon or fatback...what my grandma called "streaked meat" .
but there's that ham hock or leftover ham bone thing too... most excellent 

But bacon is it's own thing, and that's serious eats there, my friends.
Don't get me started.

But to each their own preference...I'm just sayin' beans are good, properly seasoned 

And a PSA for ye, beans and a grain = a complete protein...that's why why our friends from Louisiana like Red Beans and Rice.
But of course I always add some nice smoked sausage to the mix....

I feel like only Johnny will relate to my beany post, for he started one thread about beans... but I confess...
I do sometimes just have Beanie Weenies with a bit of cheese and crackers


----------



## Cookiegal

We are talking about this thing right?

https://mediocremeanderings.com/2018/04/04/a-chunk-of-white-fat/

Seems I'm not the only one that finds it disgusting. "Pork" and beans. Really? Where's the pork? It should be "disgusting glob of pork fat and beans".


----------



## RT

Pork fat is good for you...
just rub some on your skin, you'll magically become ageless! 

...and your Brandi dog will snuggle up to you more than usual


----------



## Johnny b

Sounds like I need to check out pork futures....LOL!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> you'll magically become ageless


Yeah but with my luck I'll probably grow a snout.


----------



## RT

Nah...if you haven't done so by now, no worries...what with a broke cheek healing.... 

allrighty then, slapping mine own wrists so you won't have to Karen...I didn't mean nuthin' by that comment...other than an attempt at humor...


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem RT. I can dish but I can take as well.  On second thought, a snout might hide the fact that one cheek is not the same as the other. And just to clarify, I am talking about my face.


----------



## Johnny b

LOL!

I have one cheek not the same as the other and I'm not talking about my face  .. 

(pressure wound put me out of the bathing suit competition  )


----------



## Cookiegal

When we really get in trouble is when all four cheeks look the same!


----------



## RT

Folks, is it time to turn the other cheek?


----------



## Cookiegal

OK. Whoops, sorry. I didn't mean to moon anyone.


----------



## RT

Well even if you did moon us, don't think anyone would take offense


----------



## Cookiegal

So my next pet peeve again involves driving. In my town they have bycicle paths along the shoulder on some streets but they just extended them and shifted everything over so now when you arrive at one stop sign when you start back up you have to move way over to the right, otherwise, you're face to face with oncoming cars. I watched a poor driver turn right into one of those posts they call bollards that bend over when hit yesterday because it wasn't there the day before .


----------



## RT

"bollards?"
That sounds so British, but I know what you mean.
Haven't driven myself for nearly two/three years now...The Boy takes my truck to the Dr, sometimes the grocery store.
Used to love driving...
Had a Fiat Spyder that was an awesome drive along country and mountain roads...but you could set your watch by when the fuel pump went out.
Think I replaced that at least three times.
Also loved my KZ 750 motorcycle. also on driven on lonely roads.
Did some stupid stuff with that nimble bike. (Exhilarating though  )

But that was then and this is now.

More to the point of this thread, now is the time when technology progresses faster than I can keep up with.
I don't have a mobile smart phone, don't see the need for it...now.
My gripe is that I bought a Blu-ray disk in 4k Ultra HD format and my Sony Blu-ray player doesn't recognize it other than "unknown." Won't/can't play it.

Must I by a new TV and DVD player just to keep up with the times?
It has all worked just fine before, so why fix that what is not broken?

uh, I'm now having a senior moment, where I forget what I was going to say...
No matter, a few more posts in this thread by y'all will bury my comments anyway


----------



## valis

Johnny-be-Good said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have one cheek not the same as the other and I'm not talking about my face  ..
> 
> (pressure wound put me out of the bathing suit competition  )


Holy sweet jebus, that is a mental image that isnt coming out short of a morphine crowbar....


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> So my next pet peeve again involves driving. In my town they have bycicle paths along the shoulder on some streets but they just extended them and shifted everything over so now when you arrive at one stop sign when you start back up you have to move way over to the right, otherwise, you're face to face with oncoming cars. I watched a poor driver turn right into one of those posts they call bollards that bend over when hit yesterday because it wasn't there the day before .


I doubt anyone south of the border will know bollards. I'm hoping they put up notifications prior to the job; I feel for the driver.


----------



## valis

RT, what Spyder? Pop had a 124 I used to wheel around. Not the quickest thing on 4 wheels (would easily lose to glacier) but handled like a dream.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I'm hoping they put up notifications prior to the job


No they did not. And I often turn right at that intersection so I'm glad I saw the other driver do it so now I know about it although I don't think I would have driven into it.


----------



## RT

Lordy Tim, now I'll have to think, possibly research... for it 'twas a long time ago..the 124 sounds about right... ~ an early 70's model?
fast enough for me at the time, but surely a nimble vixen in the mountain curves.

Uh, it was a red sport car,
was i having a mid-life crisis while in my 20's ?


----------



## RT

valis said:


> RT, what Spyder? Pop had a 124 I used to wheel around. Not the quickest thing on 4 wheels (would easily lose to glacier) but handled like a dream.


Ok hurt my head thinking and so on with research...so yup, this was the 124, bought it used, so was never as shiny as this ragtop


----------



## valis

Identical to my old man's save his was green. Technically my first car as he gave it to me at 14 after he got an RX-7 but he wadded it up before I got my license. Excellent little ride.

but yeah....fuel pump issues.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> No they did not. And I often turn right at that intersection so I'm glad I saw the other driver do it so now I know about it although I don't think I would have driven into it.


I would hope not as well.  And I was trying to be polite about the other driver not seeing it but quelle idiot, or some such. 

I, personally, would also raise a stink as to the lack of notifications. That is rather surprising.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> ~~~ Excellent little ride.
> 
> ``but yeah....fuel pump issues.


conveniently placed in the the trunk, near the gas tank... easy to get to, failed on a regular basis.
Otherwise glad I had that Fiat car...
think I traded it for a lemon yellow VW bug with a sun roof...
and thus learned about rebuilding VW engines.

Also learned if you park a Bug with a sunroof at the wrong angle and it rains...
Umm, you get soaked with cold rain collected when you put it in first gear


----------



## Johnny b

Cute car, but the moniker 'Fix It Again Tony' was wholly appropriate 

The X/19 was another cute fixer upper in the Fiat universe,

And long before my 'Street Outlaw' interests, I owned an 850 Spyder. Talk about underpowered 

Much like this one









Mine had the bigger 900cc motor  (big whoop)
Fun but slow.
It was always a game to see how far I could drive it before something broke


----------



## RT

Reckon those cars were somewhat like Triumph motorcycles and sports cars...
should come with a case of old news papers to line your garage floor


----------



## Johnny b

I was in Walmart several days ago. Nearby, a customer walked up to one of the clerks and asked where a particular item was.
The clerk responded that she was new and didn't know where it would be.

The peeve...I'd seen that clerk there for at least the last 4 years.
Obviously too lazy to help or go find out.


----------



## RT

My peeve would be sort of the opposite of John's previous post...
good clerks who don't stick around. 

People that know you because you are a frequent customer, may or may not know your name, but recognize you, and know what you're there for. Even anticipate your purchase. Then they are transferred across town or sommat, and you have deal with new folks who may or may not have adequate command of the English language, though they understand just fine.

One store nearby that has a full service drive thru window, the folks knew my vehicle, knew me, knew what my regular purchase was and often had everything ready at the window before I got to the window... just had to give 'em my card, swift, friendly, no hassle.

And then suddenly there's an entirely new crew, thus we begin again to establish customer/vendor relationship.
I only do that because it's the closest place, but some folks are more friendly than others - but they do their job.

That might not be so much of a peeve as a gripe, but it's an extended family business I respect, and used to own that business (long complicated story there, don't ask. )


----------



## Johnny b

Often, the more you buy of something, the greater the potential discount.

I have a Shell Oil Fuel card that gives me a discount.
I buy so much fuel per month, I get a 3 cent discount per gallon at the pumps.
I buy more than a set amount per month and I get a 5 cent per gallon discount at the pumps.

But I just experienced a Shell Oil policy that I couldn't buy more than 20 gallons at a time on my discount card.


----------



## Cookiegal

I guess it's better than nothing but how do they control that? Are you allowed to return the same day to purchase more or is the card blocked for 24 hours?


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> I guess it's better than nothing but how do they control that? Are you allowed to return the same day to purchase more or is the card blocked for 24 hours?


It appears that only one purchase can be made at a time with the discount. So I guess the solution is to make two purchases at the same time.

Silliness 

I paid cash inside. $60 to fill up two gas cans and my truck.
As I began to fill, an attendant came out to the pumps and refunded $5.02 and explained the 20 gallon limit.....LOL!


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate garage/yard sales!  I know, one man's junk is another man's fortune but.......

I live in a small town and garage sales are only allowed two weekends of the year so when they have them just about every second house is selling stuff so the entire town comes to a standstill and you can't navigate anywhere to get around. Seriously, they double and even triple park on the road and just get out right there to have a look, blocking traffic completely and they don't care. 

Yesterday was a nightmare so I'm staying home today as it will be more of the same.


----------



## crjdriver

People at starbucks who take forever ordering their Frapa-fufu. Really, there should be a line for people who just want black coffee.....


----------



## Cookiegal

crjdriver said:


> their Frapa-fufu


Love that. Although I don't take it black I agree simple regular coffee is the way to go. Some of those fancy-named coffees cost almost as much as the meal.


----------



## crjdriver

It is not coffee; it is a coffee flavored milk shake.....


----------



## Cookiegal

crjdriver said:


> It is not coffee; it is a coffee flavored milk shake.....


Very true.


----------



## valis

crjdriver said:


> People at starbucks who take forever ordering their Frapa-fufu. Really, there should be a line for people who just want black coffee.....


there is....it is called 'anyplace that sells coffee and is not Starbucks'....

I don't do caffeine and as such am bemused by the line I see at the local Starbucks on my drive to work daily. My view is McD's has coffee and no waiting.


----------



## Johnny b

Horrors of all horrors!!!!!!

I just got another phone call tipping me off my Windows license key is about to expire and I need to send them......money ......before my computer quits working.

 

At least they stopped using that thick accent.


----------



## Johnny b

This is both a pet peeve and a heads up for those that froze their credit with Experian.

Why is the security at credit sites so constantly pathetic.

Equifax had the big breach a year or so ago and offered free credit checking for a year.
I froze my credit account with them and shortly after, took them up on the free credit check.
I got an email from them 4 weeks ago stating that if I had signed up for the credit check and through it also froze my account. my account would be unlocked if I didn't renew the credit check, now a paid service.
Well, I didn't sign up at the same time I froze my credit account and I didn't want their credit check service because my bank provides the service that uses all three of the major credit checking services and Equifax is one of them.
No problem with the account being unfrozen, but now my credit score is 15 points lower with Equifax while the other two went up 7 and 12 points.
This does not negatively impact me, though, but I now have no intention of doing business with Equifax in the future other than the ability to freeze/unfreeze my account, at no charge.

On to Experian:
Identity thieves have the ability to request new pin numbers without having to use security questions.

*Experian security flaw just exposed credit freeze PINs *
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/experian-security-flaw-just-exposed-credit-freeze-pins-140841189.html



> A flaw in Experian's computer system exposed users' PINs - personal identification numbers - for credit freezes, to whoever put in "none of the above" as the answer to security questions


Pathetic.


----------



## Johnny b

Old acquaintances that pretend they don't remember you anymore.
Irritating and funny at the same time


----------



## crjdriver

If they are old enough, maybe they do not....


----------



## Johnny b

Could be 

But the person in question is at least a decade younger than myself lol.

Maybe I'm just not that memorable


----------



## Brigham

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Could be
> 
> Maybe I'm just not that memorable


Perhaps what you lack in quality, you make up for in quantity.


----------



## Johnny b

Hard to tell and not about to change at this late date 

Odd as it seems, sometimes there are benefits to being forgotten LOL!
Like...no need for excuses


----------



## Johnny b

Time flies.

It was on Wednesday I got a phone call that the IRS was going to arrest me on Thursday if I didn't fork over monies for 4 past violations.

And here it it Saturday and I forgot all about it till this morning.

Worst part is they called 5 times on Wednesday.


----------



## RT

John if you'd stop being paranoid, they will ignore you... no matter what the TV says.
Pay no attention to that van that's been parked outside since Wednesday, and the clicking on your phone is just a glitch...prolly just weather related...
And your TV can't _really_ see into your home...

Nice shorts, BTW


----------



## Johnny b

Cargo shorts....love the heck out of them


----------



## volttackle

Too many selfies...


----------



## Johnny b

Keep getting text messages on my cell phone, titled 'No message'.
I don't open them. At least once a day.

A robo caller with the caller ID 'NRA' calls on my land line at least twice a day.

It's like I have to pay for the privilege to be bothered 

Maybe my phones need to be wearing the tin foil hat.


----------



## Brigham

Davec said:


> They allow you to assemble your own sandwich? (Or for the Brits, sandwiche?)


Brits don't spell sandwich sandwiche.


----------



## Cookiegal

Brigham said:


> Brits don't spell sandwich sandwiche.


Not only are you quoting a post made almost 9 years ago but also that of a man who has since passed away and therefore cannot respond.


----------



## Cookiegal

It peeves me when my satellite TV guide says there's a new two-hour Christmas episode of Murdoch Mysteries and then when I sit to watch it after recording it, it's the same one they showed last year.


----------



## RT

It peeves me when then cable Guide is totally wrong, says "New" in the description but obviously is a "Repeat."
Or worse lists a program title completely different than what's being aired.


----------



## Johnny b

It's gotten to the point I seldom watch cable or network TV.
News comes off the internet news sites and entertainment from the library.

My gripe is that users of DVD movie media seem to take a lot less care of those 'free' movie discs than what they own/paid for.

Then I'll get partially through a TV series and come across a DVD disc that looks like it's been used as a Frisbee and won't play episodes that are dependent upon the direction of the main story line.......Grrrr!

One series was 'Black Sails' and none of season 2 would play, not even skip around, nada.

Another one recently was Enterprise, the alternate universe episode with Scott Bakula. Only about 10 minutes of it would play and not all at the same time.......double grrrrr!

I've even had to wipe jam and finger prints off of discs to make them play.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Another one recently was Enterprise, the alternate universe episode with Scott Bakula. Only about 10 minutes of it would play and not all at the same time.......double grrrrr!


That thar is a shame, for that's what we 3 Trek type guys watched once a week while my my friend was still living, Enterprise.

Then, and this being after after my wife died, then they got involved and married....was kinda depending on the guy thing, but then I too became involved with a woman, and everything just sort of tapered off.
I do not blame any one for anything, things change...

But I miss my friend that has passed, am glad I still have some true friends left...
Aging, that comes down to true friends you can count on by number, with one hand.
Not many, but good people.


----------



## valis

Well said. I'll hit 51 (hopefully) in Feb, and I can count on the fingers of one hand with change to spare my GREAT friends.


----------



## Brigham

Cookiegal said:


> Not only are you quoting a post made almost 9 years ago but also that of a man who has since passed away and therefore cannot respond.


It doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Johnny b

Brigham said:


> It doesn't make it any less true.


If you are interested in 'the Truth', the spelling does appear old English and does show up in searches. 
Probably from the infusion of Saxon ( Germanic ) culture into England back in the Roman Empire days of old.

The spellings of much 'old English' seems to show up also in the King James version of the Holy Bible.


----------



## Cookiegal

mrgrtt123 said:


> When people are late or make me run late because I am waiting for them. I am an early bee.


This is me as well. I always arrive early and those I'm supposed to meet always arrive late.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I'll hot 51


You'll be hot when you hit 51? I can hardly wait.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I always arrive early and those I'm supposed to meet always arrive late.


Hopefully fashionabley late...that used to be a thing


----------



## Cookiegal

No, just annoyingly late.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> You'll be hot when you hit 51? I can hardly wait.


no idea what you are referring to.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> no idea what you are referring to


aren't edits wonderful?


----------



## valis

Yup.


----------



## RT

I rally donk no whot ida due without those ericks in this floorum.


----------



## valis

Gesundheit.


----------



## RT

T'anks you berry mush !


----------



## Brigham

Johnny b said:


> If you are interested in 'the Truth', the spelling does appear old English and does show up in searches.
> Probably from the infusion of Saxon ( Germanic ) culture into England back in the Roman Empire days of old.
> 
> The spellings of much 'old English' seems to show up also in the King James version of the Holy Bible.


Why is the truth in parenthesis?, and the present tense is not concerned with old English.


----------



## Johnny b

Brigham said:


> Why is the truth in parenthesis?, and the present tense is not concerned with old English.




Why ask why?

Because. 
How's that for an answer.


----------



## Cookiegal

I was looking for the truth in parentheses and all I saw was Germanic but it turns out it's in quotation marks.


----------



## Johnny b

It's all in the search terms 

https://books.google.com/books?id=9...IMKHWOsB9EQ6AEwEnoECAIQAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false

Some other interesting examples there


----------



## Cookiegal

You lost me but then again I get lost easily. Or should I say loste.


----------



## Johnny b

You say tomato, I say tomatoe


----------



## Johnny b

Sigh!

I just got through the first 3 seasons of 'Person of Interest' only to find disc 1 and 2 in season 4 had been 'repaired' to the point they weren't recognized in my TV DVD player or my Linux computer or my Windows computer.
Nice and shiny with no scratches, they were.


----------



## Cookiegal

It's more than a pet peeve but I hate it when I'm using my kitchen stove fan to expel moisture when cooking (yesterday making spaghetti sauce) and then the next day (today) I open the dryer to put washed clothes in and it smells of smoke from the neighbouring wood stoves. Many of my neighbours actually heat with nothing but wood to save a few pennies. You can't even walk outside without inhaling the awful smell of smoke.


----------



## Brigham

Cookiegal said:


> It's more than a pet peeve but I hate it when I'm using my kitchen stove fan to expel moisture when cooking (yesterday making spaghetti sauce) and then the next day (today) I open the dryer to put washed clothes in and it smells of smoke from the neighbouring wood stoves. Many of my neighbours actually heat with nothing but wood to save a few pennies. You can't even walk outside without inhaling the awful smell of smoke.


I don't know what it is like in other parts of the world, but here in the UK the entrances of some public buildings are like a gauntlet to be run to avoid the smell and smoke of cigarettes. The worst of these seems to be hospitals. I used to visit many hospitals when I was working, and the foyers of some were full of smoke and and had a carpet of dog ends. (English slang for cigarette butts) Notices, saying not to smoke on any hospital premises, were very often used to extinguish them. Any words to these smokers very often lead to violence. I often wonder if this has now been stopped.


----------



## Johnny b

Before Christmas, my mail was being delivered later and later into the dark hours till it reached a limit of 7:30 pm. Pretty dark outside.
After the Christmas rush was over, back to 2 pm.
Now it's sliding back later and later and it's almost 5pm and no mail yet.

Now I have visions of tramping through the snow ....in darkness ....in the middle of winter......to get my mail 

And to think ......postal rates are going up


----------



## Johnny b

I don't like smartphones.
Never owned one, probably never will.

But my sister's iphone 4 needs a battery and there's only 3 screws and maybe 3 minutes of effort to change it.
My local battery shop stocks them but won't sell them over the counter. Only as a repair.
So a $23 battery becomes a $70 replacement investment......grrrr!

So it's Walmart to the rescue. They sell them online and it's been ordered.

Imagine that, a battery shop that selectively won't sell batteries


----------



## Johnny b

Me again 

This time Google Mail

This morning the 2fa kept timing out. 7 times 
And when the code was eventually sent, there were only 5 replies and only seconds apart.

It's happened before recently, but not that many times.
Time before, the last of a series came in 12 minutes later than the rest.

So.......
Now they owe me 2 more and that was 20 minutes ago and counting.


----------



## Johnny b

And there I was, all smiley and patting myself on the back about how well my computers have been running when one decides to give a rather rude high sign.
Microsoft. Demon infested software that comes out to play at the most unexpected moments. 
Scenario: It's one of my Win 7 computers, currently a stand alone but only used for a few games, installing Linux to DVDs and USBs ( LOL )and checking out free Win apps from time to time.
So, Microsoft had a new MS ICE, version 2, out as a free download. I wanted to try it out for making panoramas. But to install, I also needed to upgrade to the latest Visual C++.
Did that, installed MS ICE and discovered I didn't like it.
That was 10 days ago.
I got around to uninstalling it this morning.
After a couple reboots, by noon, I had a message in the lower right side of the monitor claiming Windows was not genuine.

And then the pain started setting in. Migraine to be exact.
Of course the Microsoft fixes didn't work.
The noted *.msi didn't exist in my computer.
The group policy fix didn't and Windows refused to allow the profilelist.reg that MS claimed would do the fix, to merge with the registry.
(sigh)
Did I mention this computer hasn't been exposed to the Internet or a network in more than 2 1/2 years, was an OEM Windows install in a computer I bought new?

OK, so now I try a fix other sites claims is the trick.
Remove a specific KB update.
So I did......nada. Same old same old. Windows is not Genuine.

So, what the heck, I'll try try 'restore function.
I tried jumping back in time 4 times.
Same old same old.
Sorta. But I notice that the wallpaper is wrong for the time periods chosen. I've been using a motorcycle theme for the past 2 years and in that time frame 'Restore' kept coming with a train theme I used almost 3 years ago. ???????

Alright, enough foolishness. I go into 'Control Panel', chose 'Backup and Restore' with the intention of restoring the Windows drive image stored on my D partition.
But it can't find it! But it is there.
I do have that image backed up on an external drive.
Now I'm thinking I've been so unlucky, I'd better back up 'My Documents' just in case my Luck bites me again.

Now remember, Windows does boot up. So I started copying 'My Documents' into an external drive.
It's mostly old software I've collected over time, a few Linux distros, a lot of Youtube videos for fixing things, stuff that's not critical, but wanting to keep.
Half way through the c/p at about 40 minutes of an estimated hour transfer, Windows opens up a new and different window ragging me on how Windows isn't Genuine.......and the transfer stops with an estimate time now listed at 3 1/2 hours. And it doesn't change.
I shake my head and laugh it off as I pull out my Puppy Linux DVD and try to boot into Linux. .
Looking easy now, huh?
(sigh)
But the bios isn't set to let the DVD player supersede the hard drive in booting with this particular hardware configuration.
So I need to go into the bios and change boot order.
But I passworded 'user', so yep, I have to reboot back into Windows where I stored the password.
Now I have the password, changed boot order and back in Linux and c/ping 'My Documents' into an external hard drive, taking about another hour out of the day.
Time to fire up that MS System Repair Disk and lay down that saved system image. And I used the one on the computer's hard drive, not the external.
Interesting. Windows couldn't see it but the Repair disk could. Meh!

It Works 


Well, that's how my day went.


----------



## RT

Well John, we all feel your pain, suspect you have multi-booted yourself in the butt to the point it hurts!

And next time, it would help if you posted your exact system specs, _etc, etc _ and so forth so that we could assist you more efficiently.

With tongue firmly planted in cheek, I submit this post in response to your woes.  

But seriously, my friend, sounds like some days have been better for ye, you handled it well, in spite of the frustrations you've endured.
Let's hope a new day will be a kinder, gentler one for you


----------



## Johnny b

Microsoft is the devil's spawn, I tells you 

On the plus side, that image is still of the original install that came from the factory.
I remember when Win 9X needed a full reinstall every 6 months or less and drive imagining was something new and mysterious.

That's almost a decade of use.
Here I had been worrying mostly about malware, virus, trojans and hackers all along and it was MS's own grenade that did me in.

BTW, it's March 1st, it's bitter cold outside and it snowed last night in Ohio.
Do you really think that's coincidence?


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> I remember when Win 9X needed a full reinstall every 6 months or less and drive imagining was something new and mysterious.


Yup, it was kinda like a blood transfusion, and no short process...and a Win 98 re-intall resulted in the longest Microsoft commercial ever 
But when done, all ya had to do was find all your backup files, after installing the programs needed, then try to recall how much personalization is again required to get your "look" back.
I didn't even image a disc for a long time because it was so mysterious to me.
Had a Zip drive for that 
But imaging never seemed to work for me.


Johnny b said:


> W, it's March 1st, it's bitter cold outside and it snowed last night in Ohio.
> Do you really think that's coincidence?


Nope, I think it's just your weather, which would have manifested itself whether you had 'pooter woes or not...

Now I have made an image in Win 10 on an external, but have no idea if it's valid and usable should the need arise.
And still need to pop in the main drive from my Win 7 box into this one...access for images, files, tunes and maybe links. The day I do it will be dark, dank, gloomy, rainy with a definite chill in the air, lose my glasses, spill my coffee, and forget part of the procedure...only to find the disc isn't recognized. That stuff isn't coincidence, just par for the course


----------



## Johnny b

That's just what 'they' want you to believe 

I was supposed to have a followup appointment at 10:15 this morning for that radiation therapy I was taking.

Sure enough, 3/1/2019 in their computer became 3/7/2019 for my appointment.
Care to guess what their operating system was? 
And if you think I'm hallucinating, I found the paperwork for that appointment and it clearly stated 3/1/2019.



Bad weather, bollixed up computers and altered dates couldn't be just random events.

MS is the Devil's spawn


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Yup, it was kinda like a blood transfusion, and no short process...and a Win 98 re-intall resulted in the longest Microsoft commercial ever
> But when done, all ya had to do was find all your backup files, after installing the programs needed, then try to recall how much personalization is again required to get your "look" back.
> I didn't even image a disc for a long time because it was so mysterious to me.
> Had a Zip drive for that
> But imaging never seemed to work for me...........


Win 9x gave me the impetus to learn how to use drive imaging.
How to 'personalize' my desktop.
And taught me why I shouldn't be fooling around in the registry (  )

It was the first I learned on and the first I used in a stand alone computer.
With out a network/Internet connection, it was actually durable.
In about 5 years of use, I never had to re-image it, while my Win 9x surfing box needed care and repair on a 6 month schedule.

Aside from my recent experience, I actually like Win 7.
But I'll never go with Win 10.
If I have to dance with the Devil, I gotta be the one to lead  ..


----------



## RT

Was fond of XP too, and after reluctantly adopting Win 7 found it very stable most of the time. Had very little trouble with it, if so easily fixed. Never had to reinstall over the 6-7 years I had it.

The current rig I bought was a Dell Win 10, but if I'd bought from a boutique type shop could have got a clean no bloatware Win 7/10 Dual boot system (for xtra $$)...but damn Dell offered a price I couldn't refuse...had the hardware I wanted, but wish I'd sprung for a more robust CPU for the few games I'd like to try.

I still have the OG Win7 disk so I could do a dual boot thing if I want...but I don't even use my PC the way I used to, and a Dual OS system might be moot, other than a nice exercise in computer dabblery


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> With out a network/Internet connection, it was actually durable.
> In about 5 years of use, I never had to re-image it, while my Win 9x surfing box needed care and repair on a 6 month schedule.


Nail on the head there John.
Without Internet/network connection ....solid rig with no hint of virus nor malware, you're good to go...

but where?


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Nail on the head there John.
> Without Internet/network connection ....solid rig with no hint of virus nor malware, you're good to go...
> 
> but where?


I'm not into mobile computing so I have no idea.

But I can plan a lot (  )


----------



## RT

Never got into the mobile stuff either, except for when some distracted ass cause me to break a leg, (that particular ass would be mine own)...

So mine fine nephew let me borrow his laptop for a while...and I immediately changed the desktop image , installed some security measures, and gave it a good clean!
When I returned it to him he didn't complain because it was faster that when I got it...

So to perhaps to ease my way back to the thread topic, I feel I'm about to spout on how horrible AT&T's customer service is and perhaps go ballistic over the cost of Spectrum/Charter services for what you get.

But that's another post.


----------



## Johnny b

There's a current price war going on in my area between Spectrum and ATT in regards to TV service.

Both are at about $25 a month for basic.
I use DirecTV ( ATT brand ) and get what I want, which isn't much. So I'm satisfied as long as I can keep getting 'Street Outlaws' 

ATT telephone service was so bad I thought I was going deaf.
I use Spectrum now for my wired phone and all is good.
My cheap Tracfone gives good audio, can't complain there either.

Yeah, customer service in general, has gone to the dogs.
My sister moved back to Ohio 2 months ago,
She had her prescriptions relocated from a chain pharmacy in Connecticut to the same in Ohio. Or at least she thought so until she went for a refill


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Yeah, customer service in general, has gone to the dogs.


I'd rather have a good dog than crappy service...or drop the service, keep the dog.

Hmm... seems I can't get the two lined up all at once theses days...


----------



## Johnny b

Now I know why I had so much trouble with my non-genuine Windows.

Just got a call from an obviously honest MS rep leaving a message on my answering machine that my Windows License had expired.

Should I call her back?

( I was too busy watching a movie to answer the phone )

( LOL!  )


----------



## RT

Oh yeah, on my answer machine, got a similar call from"MS" saying I had paid for technical service in the past, but didn't use it so they really, really want to refund that money...
Something like that.

Similarly, another MS call said some gobblety **** about if i don't do some or another by a certain time I'll be charged $299.
That's OK, plenty more where that came from 

Anyway, I figure if they owe me and I owe them, it all cancels out


----------



## Johnny b

No wonder we need more and more powerful computers for just browsing.
This is probably the most linkage I've seen at any site.
Statisticallly, this simply opens up greater possibilities of encountering a malicious link :down:










Continues:


----------



## Johnny b

It's been an interesting day.

First robo call claimed my Social Security number had been used illegally and they wanted to discuss it. Immediately.

Second robo call was to inform me my Microsoft Registration Key had expired, so all my Microsoft services were shut off and I should call them back immediately to get a new key.


I think they want my money (  )


----------



## Johnny b

I get a call that my MS Windows registration had expired and several days later one of my Win 7 computers that hasn't been on line for about 3 years, posts a message in the lower right corner of my window, on a black background, something to the order of "This is not a Genuine Windows" and pops up two small windows proclaiming I might be using pirated Windows.
Using the restore function had no positive effect and the Windows backup drive image wasn't recognized while in Windows.
I used the Win7 repair disc which did recognize the drive image I made back in 2016 and copied it to my hard drive.

Yesterday......again with the Non Genuine message.


It appears to be a common problem, more often with 'enterprise' installs.
It appears to come from MS updates, themselves. 

So, this time I deleted what was claimed to be a culprit KB update.

If that doesn't work, I'll reinstall the factory image and never do any updates since it isn't used on the Internet anymore.

Thank goodness this was not the computer used for storage of important issues, like finances and family.

I originally quit using Win 7 on the Internet because of a few bad security updates.
Now it seems the dark shadow of MS reaches out from the past to plague me again


----------



## Johnny b

New month, new pet peeve lol!

Just cut the cord with my Directv ( now ATT ) account.

BUT, it wasn't easy.

Because I had always paid by check, I never used their (D-tv or ATT ) internet site.

So, I had my account number, a bill and a telephone number to id myself, but not a password as one was never requested or needed.

Until now.

At first, I couldn't cancel over the phone because I didn't have a password for the ATT rep to enter my account.
( and the only way to change option packages was to have access to my account, which I did and which I did change option packages, over the phone. Also later renegotiated a better monthly charge. Over the phone.
Never having to give the rep a password. Until now. )

So I asked, how can I get a password? 
Reply, go on line, enter your account and change it to a new one (  )
That went on for about 15 minutes until I requested a supervisor.

And he repeated the same.
I suggested intervention with a lawyer.
He said, wait while I get some info.
So I waited on the phone for 20 minutes till he came back.

He gave me a phone number of a local ATT store where a new password could be generated.

Fine.

Except that store was a reseller and couldn't enter new passwords on old accounts.

So he sent me to a Corporate ATT store that could.
They did. Willingly and apologetically.

4 digits.


----------



## Johnny b

Still getting robo calls.

Only now some of the calls last longer in their pitches.

I get about 5 a day about extended warranties for my truck, a pitch for a utility rebate about 5 a day, 5 to 10 a day for better interest rates on my credit card and at least 10 immediate hangups when all they hear is the recorded message on my answering machine.

Just now I got a call from a scammer pretending to be an officer from the the Social Security Administration claiming my SS# was being used in southern Texas.
Her spiel asked to press button 1 to talk to an officer, as her spiel continued unanswered by me , periodically she would pause and ask me to again to press #1. Obviously a recording.
Well, the phone # was obviously spoofed. The number on my Caller ID was the same area as myself and there are no SS Offices near me at all.
Stupid criminals.

I thought this irritation was supposed to get better.


----------



## Cookiegal

The speed limit always seems to be reduced at the bottom of a hill.


----------



## RT

Going to the store and finding the one thing you really went for is out of stock


----------



## Gr3iz

The phone call you've been waiting for comes through while you're away from your phone for :03 going to the bathroom.


----------



## Johnny b

The nasties that get passed off as edible food for humans:

In the photos below are peanuts, raw and unsalted.
The 'black' on the insides of the shells is obviously mold.
I don't have a nut allergy, but I do to mold.
After eating one nasty tasting peanut that I spat out, I'm experiencing a minor reaction. Dizzyness.

IMO, this is inexcusable.
But it goes on to varying degrees in many foods.


----------



## Cookiegal

Yuck.


----------



## valis

You need to contact both the mfg of those and the store as well....that cannot be healthy....


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> You need to contact both the mfg of those and the store as well....that cannot be healthy....


Agreed.

Will be returning them to Walmart after lunch.


----------



## RT

This might seem to be of little importance, but it can add up.

You know, when you like a movie or even a TV series and you buy the flick or the whole stack of DVDs for the season, _etc.
_
Get together with a few friends and watch it, then with the best of intentions, your friend asks if they may borrow the DVD, and I always say sure...
And due to one thing or the other you never get that DVD back again.

So one day you search through all your stuff to locate that one thing you wanna watch...nowhere to be found.
Remember you have lent it to a friend 
No big deal, and it could be a month or so before it even comes up in casual conversation....

But he lent it to his daughter who lent it to their friend, _etc. and so on and so forth... 
_
I'm actually rather keen of borrowed DVDs or whatnot, that are lent to me, keep 'em clean and return them promptly without an extra finger print nor scratch that wasn't there already.

My peeve is, that lost/lent DVD I likely bought for <$10 is now only available for +$29.98, or no longer available at all!

_Hey ho_...it's better to have loved, lent and lost, rather than find the dang disk under the couch and blamed your friend/family for not returning it 
THAT would be something best kept to oneself....

And NO, that last part hasn't happen yet, but I'd admit it and be embarrassed when it does 

(BTW John, mind if "borrowed" your bike for a fortnight or so...?   )


----------



## Johnny b

Loaning things out can ruin friendships.

There was a time, long ago, when I used a car trailer to haul my race car out to the track.
But I also had friends involved with ultralight aircraft.

A friend needed to haul his ultralight several hundred miles away to a fly-in, over a weekend. I wasn't racing at the time, so I loaned it out.
I should have gone with it (  )
It didn't come back on Monday nor the next Monday and I was less than pleased.
He had several excuses, it went on for 3 weeks and then gave him an ultimatum.
It came back.
Towed up my driveway by two strangers.
I demanded to know what they were doing with it.
They needed it as a car hauler to deliver a car out of state.
Worse, they borrowed it not from my friend but from a mutual friend that also borrowed it from someone that borrowed it from my friend.... and didn't know who owned it.

More, it came back with a badly dented fender.

End of a friendship and new rules for lending.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> .....................
> 
> (BTW John, mind if "borrowed" your bike for a fortnight or so...?   )


Did I ever mention anything about my cc license?


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Did I ever mention anything about my cc license?


 That's OK my friend, my credentials only says I'm required to wear eyeglasses... no motorcycle endorsement at all.
And after all those miles I rode illegally, I usually obeyed every traffic law.

Usually.
(I did scrape a peg or two on mountain roads, scared myself, when no one was looking  )

Got a ticket once, and for speeding on a bike trying to out run a thunder storm...zoomed right by the trooper with an active radar gun saying to myself "whoops, uh-oh..might as well pull over now")... no citation for not having a valid bike endorsement.

While the trooper and I chatted amiably, for it was admittedly my fault, and he just doing his job (he let me sit in his car and see all the cool gear inside) I still got wet on the ride home.

Ok John, I withdraw my request to borrow any of your stuff, cuz I'd rather have you as a friend, but still the very idea...
Hey lemme borrow your bike and I'll *give* you a DVD, no questions asked


----------



## Johnny b

You'll always be a friend, RT.

Just don't be standing in front of me when you 'borrow' one of my motorcycles 







( well, the motor in the DR350 is shot, so no big deal. Just don't confuse it with my DR350S  )


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> That's OK my friend, my credentials only says I'm required to wear eyeglasses... no motorcycle endorsement at all.
> And after all those miles I rode illegally, I usually obeyed every traffic law.
> 
> Usually.
> (I did scrape a peg or two on mountain roads, scared myself, when no one was looking  )
> 
> Got a ticket once, and for speeding on a bike trying to out run a thunder storm...zoomed right by the trooper with an active radar gun saying to myself "whoops, uh-oh..might as well pull over now")... no citation for not having a valid bike endorsement.
> ...........


I have no intention of admitting to anything I may have done while riding a motorcycle.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Just don't be standing in front of me when you 'borrow' one of my motorcycles


 Trust me buddy, you'll never know I was there! 
Everything will be exactly as you left it 



Johnny b said:


> I have no intention of admitting to anything I may have done while riding a motorcycle.


 Copy that, I've said too much (or too little) already...


----------



## steppenwolf

Johnny b said:


> I get a call that my MS Windows registration had expired and several days later one of my Win 7 computers that hasn't been on line for about 3 years, posts a message in the lower right corner of my window, on a black background, something to the order of "This is not a Genuine Windows" and pops up two small windows proclaiming I might be using pirated Windows.
> Using the restore function had no positive effect and the Windows backup drive image wasn't recognized while in Windows.
> I used the Win7 repair disc which did recognize the drive image I made back in 2016 and copied it to my hard drive.
> 
> Yesterday......again with the Non Genuine message.
> 
> It appears to be a common problem, more often with 'enterprise' installs.
> It appears to come from MS updates, themselves.
> 
> So, this time I deleted what was claimed to be a culprit KB update.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I'll reinstall the factory image and never do any updates since it isn't used on the Internet anymore.
> 
> Thank goodness this was not the computer used for storage of important issues, like finances and family.
> 
> I originally quit using Win 7 on the Internet because of a few bad security updates.
> Now it seems the dark shadow of MS reaches out from the past to plague me again


i hate that company ,windows


----------



## steppenwolf

some little ads in Facebook about Betty white or Kevin spacey if you click, will hijack the computer completely and all you can do is hit reset 
u gotta love facebook


----------



## Johnny b

The electricity been flaky today 

7 times it's gone out within 12 hours.
My computers are on ups, so no damage, but 4 of the times the power came back on just after I shut my computers down

One time, I decided to drive up up the nearby street to see where outage started.
As I left the drive way, the power came on in the neighborhood.


One time, I hesitated an hour before starting my outdoor backup generator and the power came on as I started it.

The last time the power went out, the generator ran till it needed a refill.
As I refilled it's gas tank, the lights came back on.

Well, I just started a pot black beans. I wonder how far that'll get tonight!
Grrrrrrr...........


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm tired of embarrassing myself!!


----------



## Johnny b

Professionalgirl said:


> I'm tired of embarrassing myself!!


Pick a topic,better yet, start a new topic in Controversial Topics and let's see how you hold up under real stress 

Just kidding lol.

After a new page starts, the old one is forgotten 

(edit: hopefully  )


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm tired of Mother Nature crying at the races I try to watch on TV! Daytona 500 under 2nd rain delay ... <sigh>


----------



## Blu_86

new smartphones defaulting to show to many notifications


----------



## Professionalgirl

Blu_86 said:


> new smartphones defaulting to show to many notifications


Thats annoying and I add Windows 10 does the same thing


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Pick a topic,better yet, start a new topic in Controversial Topics and let's see how you hold up under real stress
> 
> Just kidding lol.
> 
> After a new page starts, the old one is forgotten
> 
> (edit: hopefully  )


Hi Johnny, I am attempting to handle stress a little better than I do. I refuse to seek realistic employment in this field until I learn how to cope with realistic stress. Stress is actually highly prevalent in most work environments, especially when working or collaborating with teams and dealing with difficult clients or sometimes difficult co-workers or supervisors that may tell you that you don't know what your doing or are not easily satisfied with your work or even as far as being micromanaged as though you cannot be trusted.


----------



## Johnny b

My sister recently retired as a senior scientist at Pfizer.
She complained about that all her professional life.

I went a different route. Self employed.
Different stresses.

You seem highly motivated. That's a good thing and you'll go far with it


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> My sister recently retired as a senior scientist at Pfizer.
> She complained about that all her professional life.
> 
> I went a different route. Self employed.
> Different stresses.
> 
> You seem highly motivated. That's a good thing and you'll go far with it


Thank you for your encouragement 

No one likes to be under microscope and made to feel uncomfortable. I was thinking of self-employment as well. Its probably less stressful. I believe companies need to redesign their policies that focus on boundaries at work that would allow employees to have a little space and freedom. This country seems to over step boundaries these days and invade privacy. It seems nothing we do these days are private.


----------



## Johnny b

It is the digital age. 
Everything is recorded.
Too much of it for sale to the detriment of our privacy.
My robo calls often start out, Hey John, are you there? 

I'm a bit older than most here, but I remember when a car couldn't be electronically tracked.
Now there an AI that can (supposedly ) drive a car lol.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I know exactly what you mean, car dealers know exactly where you are at all times now and traffic lights have cameras while droids in the sky are taking pictures of you. Well, I guess all we can do is smile pose for the camera.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Davec said:


> As a general rule, screaming at people does not insure good service.


Why do people have to be so rude. Its very unprofessional and I notice it allot in workers at many places of business. If they dont like their jobs quit.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Farmgirl22 said:


> I'm also peeving this stupid little share icon at the bottom of the page that always seems to "open" and cover up part of the last post. I swear my mouse doesn't even have to be _on the screen_ for that dumb thing to open up.   And once it opens it doesn't seem to go away.  If I want to use "AddThis", I'll darn well click on it!!!!!!!


I agree that is annoying. I hate when notifications pop up constantly and if you disable the app it could cause corruption so you just have to put up with it Grrrr!!


----------



## Brigham

Adverts have got much more intrusive. So much so, that I am consciously trying to avoid buying what they are advertising.


----------



## Johnny b

I've started getting robo calls about a subscription I need to address or they'll put a $299 charge against my Visa card.

The 'nice' lady in a deep and creepy voice never mentions what the subscription is for and .......I don't have a Visa card.


----------



## Johnny b

Same price, same diameter container, same claimed weight as the empty.
The new container on the left is 1 full inch shorter.
But not enough to notice a difference when on the store shelf, they are all the same height.


----------



## Professionalgirl

One must be wider than the other. Therefore, both contain the same amount and will weigh the same.


----------



## Johnny b

Nope, containers are same diameter. Both cylindrical.
I didn't realize a difference until I placed the new one next to the old one, on a kitchen shelf.
The only difference of the containers is in their height.
The volumes are definitely different.

The only variable would be the fill height. 
I don't remember a 1 inch void in the taller container when it was full.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Are they both the same price? If so I would purchase the taller one or the one that is shorter depending on the volume sizes and pick the one with more volume. 

Depending on the cost of the one with more volume shouldn't be too much more in price differences. If it does have a major cost gap it might not be worth the extra volume if the volume is not much different then the one with less volume.


----------



## Johnny b

Same price but I don't see any of the taller containers any more, where I shop.


----------



## Professionalgirl

That's sad. I would have picked the taller container if it had more volume.


----------



## Johnny b

If I see one in the future, I'll check out that fill height.

The bottles have one difference that's noticeable.
There is a neck just below the cap on the taller bottle that's not on the shorter one.


----------



## Gr3iz

As they say on cereal boxes: "Some settling of contents may occur." ... ;-)


----------



## Professionalgirl

But Johnny b indicates the neck is taller on the other bottle of Mrs Dash but it's possible that settling may have occurred.


----------



## cwwozniak

Gr3iz said:


> As they say on cereal boxes: "Some settling of contents may occur." ... ;-)


The factory may have also changed their packing line equipment to allow the containers to be filled with less less dead air between the particles.


----------



## Gr3iz

It costs slightly less to make the shorter bottle. Probably a fraction of a penny, but in quantity ... <shrug> Or, they have another product that uses the smaller bottle and want to consolidate ...


----------



## cwwozniak

It's possible that the new bottle is not only shorter but may also be made with thinner sides. Small changes in packaging dimensions can make a big difference in a company's bottom line. Here is an article from six years ago about a packaging change for Mr. Dash products.

https://www.packagingdigest.com/optimization/mrs-dash-reduces-pet-container-weight-25


----------



## Brigham

A couple of things I dislike, are, tattoos, and body piercing. I really dislike the nasel septum ring with little balls of metal. I regard this as "metal snot"


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate both of those too John. It's rare for a man to say that he hates tattoos.


----------



## Cookiegal

I also hate it when you get grease on your boot and don't notice it until you see a glob on the carpet. 

Thank goodness it was only a runner carpet that I can replace but I spent 30 minutes with Dawn dish soap scrubbing it off my boot. It was also on the non-slip spikes I wear so I threw them out since I have another pair. I have to wear those because our roads are very icy most of the winter.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate it when someone leaves the laundry room door open. That's where we keep the trash. The dogs love getting in the trash (go figure, eh!). Saturday morning I stepped down into the laundry room (the only step inside the house) onto a glazed ceramic tile floor on which one of the dogs had been working on the chicken carcass I'd thrown out the night before. Do you know how slippery ceramic tiles are when coated with chicken grease? My heel slid out from under me sending me sailing backwards and landing back of head first on the concrete step! At least I never lost consciousness. And it's incredible how much head wounds bleed! ;-)


Cookiegal said:


> I hate both of those too John. It's rare for a man to say that he hates tatoos.


I'm not crazy about them, but I think they are hideous on women! Especially the more elaborate ones. I've seem some very beautiful women that I'd now consider ugly due to tattoos!


----------



## Cookiegal

Ouch Mark! That's not good. I have my garbage inside the cupboard door under the ktchen sink where the dog can't get at it for that reason.

They want us to compost here and give you a big brown big with a small brown pail to fill daily and empty into the big bin. Where do they propose I keep this bin so Brandy doesn't get into it? No thanks.


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess they just don't consider the logistics ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> I also hate it when you get grease on your boot and don't notice it until you see a glob on the carpet.
> 
> Thank goodness it was only a runner carpet that I can replace but I spent 30 minutes with Dawn dish soap scrubbing it off my boot. It was also on the non-slip spikes I wear so I threw them out since I have another pair. I have to wear those because our roads are very icy most of the winter.


I'm disgusted with my once beautiful carpet as well. It was my favorite color pink and now its ruined by all the traffic. I should have placed plastic runners over it and enforced taking off shoes at the door. My husband brought it home and surprised me with it while having chest pains and the poor guy couldn't get anyone to help him with it. I didn't know but I felt so bad. That carpet may not be salvageable since it is now dingy even if we shampoo it. It was very expensive fancy free semi-plush downs carpet.


----------



## Cookiegal

People who say "umm" or "uh" all the time when speaking really annoy me. I don't get it. The other day I was listening to a woman speak on the news and other than the "umms" she didn't hesitate anywhere else and made many good points so was very well-versed on the topic but every sentence started with a long "ummm...." Maybe she thought she was in Yoga class but that's "Om".

Another is our Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau. Here's a short video as an example. Unless he's reading something every second word is "uh". I find that very annoying to listen to. I'm like come on, you can do it, they're only words.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Oh my, it just sounds like the guy in the video is very nervous which is common when speaking in public. It sounds like he needs to practice in front of a small audience until he is comfortable speaking in large crowds. 
I wouldn't be able to do it either because i'm not a people person and prefer to be alone. 

My pet peeve of the day is crowded stores and people stepping in front of you to grab items off the shelf while so close could practically kiss me and I hate that. I especially hate when people congregate in large crowds and traveling during deadly disease outbreaks thinking it's no big deal when it is. If someone healthy spreads a disease that they would normally recover from but has the potential to spread to someone with serious health concerns could die from it and they don't think of that and it really T's me off. I believe people like that are selfish. I also hate the health organizations for chlorintining people at home as if they will adhere to the requirements to contain themselves from public. These people may not adhere to the health organisational guidelines and can potentially spread it to others.. Now how would they feel if they spread the disease to someone with serious health conditions and they die as a result. People like that should go to jail for murder!


----------



## Johnny b

I guess I was lucky in jr high school.
My 8th grade English teacher was a real task master when it came to speaking publicly or really at any time.
'and uh' was definitely speech she drummed out of us.
A pause was better than announcing you didn't have a clue and were taking time in 'thinking it over' 

Better to look pensive. lol!


----------



## Johnny b

I used to hate going to the movie theater and have someone coughing or sneezing behind me.

Going to a theater now is definitely not on my list of things to do even with out COVID-19.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Oh I know it's terrible out there. My husband and I are not even able to walk into a store one time without everyone hacking and sneezing all over the place. My husband has heart disease but they don't think of that probably because they just don't care when it's not their loved one who is affected. My sister has diabetes and Sarcoidosis. My mom is elderly and her companion has diabetes as well and now that Covid-19 virus just hit our state!! We now have two people infected and are chlorintined at home. Of course it's still miles away from where my family and I live and it's not someone we know but it's still a major concern that they may possibly spread this disease very rapidly across several counties until it reaches ours. I have mixed feelings of fear and anger!! Our state was clear up until just yesterday!


----------



## Johnny b

Stay well. 
Don't panic. Easy to say, but ......

It was just about 3 or 4 weeks ago that influenza hit my area hard.
Schools were shut down from lack of attendance by both students and teaching staff. Businesses didn't close.
COVID-19 is something different, the results/impact still unknown and the unknown is what brings fear and panic. 
The Chinese were hit hard because of information being restricted early on.
As much as our politician have messed up, we are more knowledgeable early on with COVID-19 and I think that's an advantage.

I think the financial angle ( stock market ) will see the biggest impact.
That I worry about more so.
Common sense will go a long way with protecting your health, but panic in financial markets is often irrational and unpredictable because it's speculative in nature.

The more we know, the better we all get through this.
Stay well


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> I hate both of those too John. It's rare for a man to say that he hates tatoos.


Some guys do some don't.

I don't like them. 
At the same time, I don't think about it very much.

And let's face it, from middle age onward, those tats and piercings don't look so good any more 
Some really bad. lol!


----------



## Professionalgirl

I try not to panic but it still creeps up on me even when attempting to self-distract and I do agree that panic is unnecessary in the market. I also believe that some are too busy concerning themselves with funding rather than helping others. We help people for free in this forum and it's because we care more about people and not the other way around.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> And let's face it, from middle age onward, those tats and piercings don't look so good any more
> Some really bad.


Ain't that the truth. It's not good when things start to sag and that tattoo takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Professionalgirl

It certainly does cookigal 

My husband, daughter and daughter's friends all have tattoos


----------



## Brigham

I have just had a thought. Tattoos especially are anti christian aren't they. Man was supposed to have been created in the image of god. Tattoos are defacing that image, or is god so ugly, tattoos are to cover up that uglyness.


----------



## Cookiegal

This is the wrong thread and wrong forum for that type of discussion John. If you want to discuss that you can start a thread in the Controversial Topics forum. This one is just for more light-hearted fare and sharing things that annoy us in everyday life. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Professionalgirl

One of the most irritating things that happened to me over the last few days is so irritating and I have to share it in this forum. I just signed up as an affiliate for the Candid Life Boutique and it really works, however, the admin keeps changing everything. I understand the site is new but she is removing makeup and referral links without my knowledge after I sent a lot of links to allot of women which will cause them to lose their trust in me! Now I have to resend all those links over again and I think I am just going to stop posting links until the admin stops changing her mind so frequently!


----------



## Brigham

Cookiegal said:


> This is the wrong thread and wrong forum for that type of discussion John. If you want to discuss that you can start a thread in the Controversial Topics forum. This one is just for more light-hearted fare and sharing things that annoy us in everyday life. Thanks for understanding.


Sorry about that Cookiegal. It was a sudden thought and I didn't consider the thread I was in.


----------



## Johnny b

Groan....time change.


----------



## Johnny b

Brigham said:


> Sorry about that Cookiegal. It was a sudden thought and I didn't consider the thread I was in.


It gave me a shock, too.

Until I realized Cookiegal was responding to you


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> Until I realized Cookiegal was responding to you


Sorry it was the other John. It gets confusing when one has too many Johns.


----------



## Cookiegal

Brigham said:


> Sorry about that Cookiegal. It was a sudden thought and I didn't consider the thread I was in.


It's quite understandable John. No problem.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> It gets confusing when one has too many Johns.


I imagine if one has a large family, that is not a detriment! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks John. Nothing personal ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

:up:!!


----------



## Brigham

With regard to names. My name is John. but ever since about 1946/7 I was called Dick. There was a 15 minute serial on the radio called "Dick Barton special agent" I went to an all boys grammar school and the name stuck. Last Friday I went to a memorial service for an old schoolmate of mine and lots of people there all called me Dick or Dicky. Not one of them remembered my name was John.


----------



## Gr3iz

My mother gave us original 3 kids names that were not typically affiliated with nicknames (i.e. Robert - Bob; William - Bill, etc.), nor did she give us middle names. My step sister, however, was apparently not subject to those same rules. I believe she's got a middle name, though for the life of me I don't know what it might be ... ;-)
That doesn't mean we weren't given nicknames by friends, though none of them ever stuck to the point of continuing throughout our lives ... (As you may have guessed, one of my nicknames was Griz.)


----------



## Cookiegal

It's kinda hard to shorten Mark unless you just say Ma or Mar.... 

Similar story here Dick (just to separate you from my other John  ). My nickname really is Cookie and my grandfather started it when I was just an infant. As I got older the family started to gravitate more towards Karen but there are still people who use Cookie and I'm sure some still don't know my real name.


----------



## Gr3iz

One friend called me "Q". He didn't like the fact that I had no middle name, so he gave me a middle initial. He even put that on any check he wrote me. Fortunately my bank never asked ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> One friend called me "Q".


That sure does make me think of the "Q" from the Bond movies...always coming up with a new tech device that defeats the enemy...
But ya know lots of things are named "The Mark I, " and progress to the "Mark II" and so on... each better than last, or so it seems... so there 

I don't have a peeve with my knick names, but one bothered me because it was intended to make me feel "beneath" their social status, pay grade...a young teen aged feller doing a small summer job in construction, but the smart aleck white collar guy so full of himself, getting paid more than he was worth, called me Blondie...just because my blonde hair went past my ears....
while at the same time I was personal friends and a neighbor of the CEO of the company, dating his daughter.

I didn't say nothing to that, just did the job.... but man o man I wanted to say something to that arrogant pr...pruh, _>koff<_ person.
Nope, held my place and said yessir or nossir as required.
Didn't say nothing to the CEO while at their home, whom I always called Mr, though he insisted I call him Bob.
That distasteful guy got fired, through no fault of mine.
Long time ago.

Yes, the ramble spans here and there, sorry 'bout that ... should go to the Firepit 

Called RT most often, one of the few with only a two letter name remaining on TSG... 
There was one member that called me "Art" pronouncing "RT" so... 

Once called Witchita... a short story I'd make too long, and as teen sometimes called "Ell" ... tall lanky teen with long feet 

For those that call me Randy, my parents named me Randall but never called me that.
I'm glad we are on a first name basis, but randy can mean some thing else in different cultures. 

Oh, more to topic, it was Blondie that was my peeve...liked the comic strip, had a cockatiel by that name, hardly thought of the snotty put down remark til now.


----------



## Johnny b

Guess I'm just old and crotchety, but I don't like roundabouts.
Especially when I'm riding a motorcycle.

There's already one nearby and it seems a nearby county plans on more.

https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...-its-first-roundabout/mkx0aUlO3Mdfkv1CIkIroN/










They look so innocent but imo, evil.
Entering moving traffic going in circles just doesn't seem as safe as a stop sign or traffic light.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate those too. They just put one near us and no one knows who really has the right of way. To me, they are more dangerous than a regular intersection would be.


----------



## Gr3iz

I have read that they are actually more efficient than stop signs, traffic-continuity-wise speaking.


----------



## Johnny b

Gr3iz said:


> I have read that they are actually more efficient than stop signs, traffic-continuity-wise speaking.


Fox News?


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> Fox News?


More like fake news.


----------



## Gr3iz

No. I don't watch news of any kind. May have been in "Wired" or "Smithsonian" magazine, maybe "Popular Mechanics" ... Can't remember ... Maybe not even a magazine. Dunno.


----------



## Johnny b

Will be cutting grass.....again......and again........and again


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Will be cutting grass.....again......and again........and again


I would be more than happy to cut the grass for you. I enjoy the sun and cutting grass!


----------



## bassfisher6522

Cookiegal said:


> It's kinda hard to shorten Mark unless you just say Ma or Mar....
> 
> Similar story here Dick (just to separate you from my other John  ). My nickname really is Cookie and my grandfather started it when I was just an infant. As I got older the family started to gravitate more towards Karen but there are still people who use Cookie and I'm sure some still don't know my real name.


Hey Cookie......believe it or not.....back when I was a kid working for McD's some 35 years ago......one of my shift managers name was Cookie.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Gr3iz said:


> I have read that they are actually more efficient than stop signs, traffic-continuity-wise speaking.


They installed one of those on the Island I used to work on, a restaurant on the island and it replaced an intersection....it's a two lane round a bout.....very efficient. Traffic constantly flows. During the summer tourist season (beach resort area).....it took over and hour to get on the island to go to work. After the round about was installed it cut it in half, instantly.


----------



## Cookiegal

bassfisher6522 said:


> Hey Cookie......believe it or not.....back when I was a kid working for McD's some 35 years ago......one of my shift managers name was Cookie


Did I ever mention I used to work at McDonald's 35 years ago? Kidding... 

BTW, I do prefer Karen these days but still have some die hard old friends that call me Cookie.


----------



## Cookiegal

Referring back to the picture in post no. 997 the one I'm referring to is even worse than that, it's a 4-way intersection roundabout. Very confusing.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> Referring back to the picture in post no. 997 the one I'm referring to is even worse than that, it's a 4-way intersection roundabout. Very confusing.


Look a little closer at #997.....that is a 4 way intersection. 
2 of them on the right are simply close together. :down:


----------



## bassfisher6522

OK....for my pet peeve........I'm loosing my eye sight. Not being able to see my wife and kids is heart wrenching. I can see there body outlines at 6 feet but no facial details, not details for anything for that matter. To see any of there faces with any kind of detail I have to be a foot away from them and that's not like it used to be.

I don't dwell on it.....i just go about my days business as if nothing is wrong. My kids have stepped up and do more than they are asked of. That's a positive. I really enjoyed taking care of the yard work.....so my son (14) has the dubious honor of that responsibility now....he hates it. I try to help with weed eating but I'm not sure how good of a job I'm doing anymore. LOL! 

Now the wife on the other hand.....well she is the glue to all this. Now that everything has dumped in her lap.....me, covid-19, out of work, schools closed for the year, kids home 24/7, me and her constantly fighting about any and everything. Some times I have to step back and look through her eyes and wear her shoes to see (nice word there) her point of view and perspective. 

It's all good.....thanks for listening.


----------



## Johnny b

Professionalgirl said:


> I would be more than happy to cut the grass for you. I enjoy the sun and cutting grass!


3 acres of it?


----------



## bassfisher6522

Cookiegal said:


> Did I ever mention I used to work at McDonald's 35 years ago? Kidding...
> 
> BTW, I do prefer Karen these days but still have some die hard old friends that call me Cookie.


Karen it is......


----------



## Johnny b

bassfisher6522 said:


> OK....for my pet peeve........I'm loosing my eye sight. ....................
> 
> It's all good.....thanks for listening.


I'm sorry to hear that.
But listening is no problem.

To better health, be well.

John


----------



## bassfisher6522

Johnny b said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> But listening is no problem.
> 
> To better health, be well.
> 
> John


It's no biggy, it is what it is.....appreciate it!


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> Look a little closer at #997.....that is a 4 way intersection.
> 2 of them on the right are simply close together.


I see that so I'll give you that it's 3-3/4 of an intersection. Ours is like a +.


----------



## Professionalgirl

My pet peeve that I should have posted yesterday was the fact that I repetitively told my husband to leave things where I place them so I can locate them easy. He persistently rearranges all the silverware, dishes, clothes ext. I have difficulties locating everything because he secretly rearranges everything without my knowledge and he is very quite about it. He seems to wait until i'm distracted at the moment Grrrrrrr!!

Its frustrating!! I Love him to pieces but he has got to stop irritating me with those little things he does!!

Another experience I had yesterday was that even though I just used the frying pan which is supposed to be non stick wound up sticking like crazy glue and it was truly a major muscle building task to get all that out. It took me nearly 30 minutes to thoroughly clean all the traces of hamburg left. I hate pots and pans!! Grrrrrr!!

Now I think my muscles are bigger than my husband's 😆


----------



## Cookiegal

bassfisher6522 said:


> Karen it is......


Thanks. 

Your failing eyesight is not a pet peeve, it's a serious issue. I was aware but not to what extent. I'm sorry you are going through that and I can't imagine how hard it must be.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Professionalgirl said:


> My pet peeve that I should have posted yesterday was the fact that I repetitively told my husband to leave things where I place them so I can locate them easy. He persistently rearranges all the silverware, dishes, clothes ext. I have difficulties locating everything because he secretly rearranges everything without my knowledge and he is very quite about it. He seems to wait until i'm distracted at the moment Grrrrrrr!!


OMG....that sounds like me and my wife.....but now I just can't remember where I put stuff anymore......LMAO!


----------



## Professionalgirl

bassfisher6522 said:


> OMG....that sounds like me and my wife.....but now I just can't remember where I put stuff anymore......LMAO!


Oh Boy! At least I know i'm not alone. Blame it on the change!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Hi Karen, Thanks for informing us. I will refer to you as Karen now if that's what you prefer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now that I know she prefers Karen, I guess I need to start calling her Cookie ... ;-)


----------



## bassfisher6522

Professionalgirl said:


> Another experience I had yesterday was that even though I just used the frying pan which is supposed to be non stick wound up sticking like crazy glue and it was truly a major muscle building task to get all that out. It took me nearly 30 minutes to thoroughly clean all the traces of hamburg left. I hate pots and pans!! Grrrrrr!!


I'm a cook or was before.....all this started to happen to me. Here's a tip for you....never buy cheap cookware....you pay for what you get. Now the tip.....with said non stick cookware, use 2 tbsp of good olive oil with the same amount of butter (of your choice)......so it's roughly a 50/50 mix.....enough to coat the pan will a little excess. It really helps.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Now that I know she prefers Karen, I guess I need to start calling her Cookie ... ;-)


Oh my! Your just too much Gr3iz


----------



## Cookiegal

Professionalgirl said:


> I will refer to you as Karen now if that's what you prefer


Thanks Tina.


----------



## Johnny b

Professionalgirl said:


> ....................
> 
> Another experience I had yesterday was that even though I just used the frying pan which is supposed to be non stick wound up sticking like crazy glue and it was truly a major muscle building task to get all that out. It took me nearly 30 minutes to thoroughly clean all the traces of hamburg left. I hate pots and pans!! Grrrrrr!!
> 
> ....................


I've use a couple tablespoons of baking soda and warm water to loosen up burned on foods.
Let it sit 10 minutes or so.
Works well for me.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> I've use a couple tablespoons of baking soda and warm water to loosen up burned on foods.
> Let it sit 10 minutes or so.
> Works well for me.


Thanks for the tips Johnny! I will try that and see how it goes!! Baking soda is good for removing bacteria causing odes as well


----------



## bassfisher6522

My tip was for cooking not cleaning.....should have made that clear.


----------



## Professionalgirl

bassfisher6522 said:


> My tip was for cooking not cleaning.....should have made that clear.


No problem.


----------



## Johnny b

Speaking of burning foods.....recently....I forgot I'd turned up the heat on a pot of beans after I added some ingredients but caught it later just as a few beans started to burn.

I gotta say.....the smokey flavoring was enjoyable for a change, but I was lucky I didn't ruin it.
Won't do that again


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Now that I know she prefers Karen, I guess I need to start calling her Cookie


I knew that was coming.


----------



## Gr3iz

Didn't want to disappoint ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Johnny b said:


> Speaking of burning foods.....recently....I forgot I'd turned up the heat on a pot of beans


That's OK, John. My old lady uses the smoke detector as a cooking timer. That's why I do all the cooking now. Burnt offerings may have their place, but not at the dining room table! ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cookiegal said:


> BTW, I do prefer Karen these days but still have some die hard old friends that call me Cookie.


Its because she rule over the TechGuy and like people to call her professional name, So Admin Karen then it is.


----------



## Cookiegal

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Its because she rule over the TechGuy and like people to call her professional name, So Admin Karen then it is.


I never said that Robbie. When I participate in these theads I'm participating as any other member would. It's only if I happen to see something that goes against the rules that I have to switch hats for a minute or two which rarely happens in the amusement threads.


----------



## Johnny b

The Sun was shining.
The grass needed to be cut.
With the Sun shining on my smiling face, I started up the ritual of 'mowing the yard'.
No big deal until the mower threw the belt going to the blades.
I did get 2 acres cut.
So, looking under the mower, I couldn't see any breakage, the belt looked good but I couldn't remember the path around the pulleys.
So I went into the mower manual I had on my computer.

I needed to print out two diagrams and take them back to the mower.
First page printed out fine.

And now my fine sunny day takes a turn.

The second page won't print.
Hmmmmph.
Out of ink.
So I refill the cartridge.
Now the printer sees it as a non HP cartridge.
Well, it is an official HP product and I've refilled it several times with good results.
But now it prints out a totally blank page.

I pop in a used HP black cartridge. The printer recognizes it as a 'used HP' cartridge, but still won't print.
Aaarg.
Now it claims the blue and red cartridges are empty an need replacing.
(sigh)
So .....I put the first black cartridge back in the printer.
Again I get the warning it's not an official HP cartridge.
But no warning about any other cartridges being empty. ( what? )
So......it prints out a perfect legible page, and I'm ready to go back out and fix the mower.

Why is it so dark looking out the window?

Yep> A 10 degree drop in temperature, along with rain and intermittent small hail.

So here I am .

Tomorrow. Tomorrow.


edit: https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...hunderstorms-possible/zxF5gs3phaVWBLOaHAH74H/


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, it was nice here all day. I was sitting outside reading for a while. It was nice, birds singing, neighbors doing their thing. Peaceful suburban afternoon. Then my old lady comes outside and sits in the swing with me and never shuts up! Yammering on and on about inane stuff! It reminded me of the George Thorogood song _You Talk Too Much_! <sigh> I played that in my head while she kept going ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Why do they put the envelope with the cheese powder in the Kraft Dinner boxes upside down? That makes all the cheese pack together at the end where you have to open it.


----------



## Professionalgirl

My pet peeve of the day is the fact people are not adhering to the guidelines and running around without masks. Now our state may be reverting back to the red phase soon which means all non essential business will close and we are all going to be quarantined again. Thanks for ruining my summer Covid-19!! Not only did you ruin my summer but my chances of ever obtaining employment in my field of expertise!!


----------



## Johnny b

Why don't skunks realize the Havaheart traps I set out are for the groundhogs?

This could get ugly.


----------



## Johnny b

Well, the critter was released with out the typical confrontation.....

I used a large drop cloth to approach the cage, cover it and carry it over to a creek on the edge of my property.

He scampered away with out incident.

But the cage needs to be 'aired out' a bit and the drop cloth, well......never to be used again. lol!

Guess I'd better stock up on drop cloths, that was my last one.


----------



## Johnny b

Professionalgirl said:


> My pet peeve of the day is the fact people are not adhering to the guidelines and running around without masks. Now our state may be reverting back to the red phase soon which means all non essential business will close and we are all going to be quarantined again. Thanks for ruining my summer Covid-19!! Not only did you ruin my summer but my chances of ever obtaining employment in my field of expertise!!


Sorry to hear that.
Ohio is backsliding also.

How about starting a computer tech/info blog and see where that goes?


----------



## bassfisher6522

Professionalgirl said:


> My pet peeve of the day is the fact people are not adhering to the guidelines and running around without masks. Now our state may be reverting back to the red phase soon which means all non essential business will close and we are all going to be quarantined again. Thanks for ruining my summer Covid-19!! Not only did you ruin my summer but my chances of ever obtaining employment in my field of expertise!!


Yep....same thing here in my state. Me and the wife had predictions about this, well mainly me. And guess what....here we are with my predictions coming to the forefront. It all started with that POS Gov. in NY whining about opening up and then Florida Gov then the California Gov......all doing the same whining. Now you see them back pedaling and forcing business closings again.

Then you have the health experts saying if you don't stick to the original plan and open up early the infection rate will be 10 times worse. And here we are....rates have tripled in the last 2 weeks alone and it wont be long before another forced complete shut down is implemented. It's coming.

Now our Gov has granted schools to open with plan B and C options. I haven't heard what plan A is but B is half students rotated in during the week and half online learning and C is full online. Fn stupid, why put our children at risk in the first place.

The original fed gov plan was to wait it out fully then gradually let the country go back to normal and the wait time would be 3 to 6 months. Now since all the early openings and infections rate has hit new highs across the board. The projected wait time for a full lock down is now 6 - 9 months, give or take a month.


----------



## Cookiegal

Just a reminder that this thread is for pet-peeves. Covid-19 hardly fits that discription and there are two other threads available for discussing how it's affecting you, one in Random for lighter discussions and one in Controversial Topics where you can argue about it.


----------



## Johnny b

You are correct.

But.....comments were about 'skunks' in our government


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Ohio is backsliding also.
> 
> How about starting a computer tech/info blog and see where that goes?


 I was just offered a job at Handshake career service educating students about cybersecurity and that's my field of expertise. However, I reside at a distance and it would have to be online only.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Ohio is backsliding also.
> 
> How about starting a computer tech/info blog and see where that goes?


 One more pet peeve is I have relatives in Ohio as well. I'm sorry your going through this as well and I believe many others are going through the same sadly.


----------



## Blu_86

People who ask - "can I ask you something?"


----------



## Cookiegal

Blu_86 said:


> People who ask - "can I ask you something?"


Can I ask you why?


----------



## Johnny b

Why ask 'why?' ?

lol!


----------



## RT

Blu_86 said:


> People who ask - "can I ask you something?"


If it's not personal or offensive, why not?
That query should be qualified by the situation.
Folks have asked me that in a grocery store, and I'd say "Sure..." but it's followed by a clarification, like "Do you where's the Ricotta?"
Or what's the diff between Salsa and Picante?
What if you need directions?
What if you were on "Cash Cab" or "Who want to be a Millionaire?"
Need a Final Jeopardy answer to win a bet....

Didn't Andy Rooney make his trademark on 60 Minutes (and the butt of many jokes) by asking that....

Not arguing, and @Blu_86 there's a reason that bothers you, and understand, no offense was meant, it's just I (and maybe 'we'?) don't know the context you refer to.


----------



## managed

Any TLA I don't already know (Three Letter Abbreviation). 😖


----------



## RT

WDYM?


----------



## managed

That's 4 letters.  YKWIM ?


----------



## RT

YID 
Sorry, Allan, it's also one of mine peeves too, btw.

I did not know many popular abbrevs til i came here.
When I joined TSG did not know what ROTFLMAO was
til I actually asked what it was they wrote in response to my comment.

True story, STG 

.


----------



## managed

My favourite is YNWA (google should find it).

I'm guessing you didn't go into chatrooms in the past, you would have known a lot of abbreviations if you had.


----------



## Gr3iz

BBS messaging was good for them, too ...


----------



## Blu_86

RT said:


> If it's not personal or offensive, why not?
> That query should be qualified by the situation.
> Folks have asked me that in a grocery store, and I'd say "Sure..." but it's followed by a clarification, like "Do you where's the Ricotta?"
> Or what's the diff between Salsa and Picante?
> What if you need directions?
> What if you were on "Cash Cab" or "Who want to be a Millionaire?"
> Need a Final Jeopardy answer to win a bet....
> 
> Didn't Andy Rooney make his trademark on 60 Minutes (and the butt of many jokes) by asking that....
> 
> Not arguing, and @Blu_86 there's a reason that bothers you, and understand, no offense was meant, it's just I (and maybe 'we'?) don't know the context you refer to.


----------



## Blu_86

Cookiegal said:


> Can I ask you why?


----------



## Gr3iz

If you don't follow NASCAR, this will make no sense to you -- I hate when they burn caution laps at the end of the stages! Surely they can figure out who was in positions 1-10 at the end of a particular lap. No need for an artificial caution and wasted laps under yellow ...


----------



## bassfisher6522

Gr3iz said:


> If you don't follow NASCAR, this will make no sense to you -- I hate when they burn caution laps at the end of the stages! Surely they can figure out who was in positions 1-10 at the end of a particular lap. No need for an artificial caution and wasted laps under yellow ...


Totally agree.

I hate the stage format....what gives vern.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can kinda, almost see some slight benefit in stages in general, but it could be managed better. Why a yellow? 
I still like the old format like when Big E used to win the championship 2 or 3 races before the final race. Unfortunately, I'm in the minority there, I guess ...


----------



## bassfisher6522

Gr3iz said:


> I still like the old format like when Big E used to win the championship


That's when I got into NASCAR......back when Big E, Rusty Wallace. Dale Jarrett, Darrell Waltrip when they were all young drivers. Then the following year Jeff Gordon made his rookie debut and that was my guy. Simply because we were 2 rookies...LOL!

Now I'm a William Byron fan .....Go 24!


----------



## RT

I recall from long ago Cale Yarborough and A. J. Foyt and, of course Richard Petty.


----------



## bassfisher6522

RT said:


> I recall from long ago Cale Yarborough and A. J. Foyt and, of course Richard Petty.


Yep....I didn't get to see them race but sure did see their fight highlights....Them boys didn't play back then.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh, one of them! ;-) I was always for Dale Sr., so I naturally followed Harvick on his passing. Been with him ever since. I do hate that he's driving Fords now, but I blame Smoke for that! Love Tony, but didn't like that decision. ;-)
We'd better leave this before we get yelled at for hijacking the thread ... Hi Cookie! ;-)
Yeah, Randy, there were quite a few big names back then!


----------



## bassfisher6522

pet peeve': Just when it's getting good....it changes.


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> I recall from long ago Cale Yarborough and A. J. Foyt and, of course Richard Petty.


I remember when Grand National Stock Car racing involved full size bodies with (scarce) factory available parts that even had parts numbers (  ). Tweaked a bit of course.

Haven't watched a NASCAR race in many decades.


----------



## RT

Back to peeves - 
You keep your appointment with the Doctor, arrive early, but must wait 45 min or more.
But if you're 10 minutes late, they've given your spot to some one else


----------



## bassfisher6522

RT said:


> Back to peeves -
> You keep your appointment with the Doctor, arrive early, but must wait 45 min or more.
> But if you're 10 minutes late, they've given your spot to some one else


That's the biggest peeve for me right there in the medical field.


----------



## RT

bassfisher6522 said:


> That's the biggest peeve for me right there in the medical field.


What's worse is - you are a few minutes late because you were delayed by another Doctor's visit!


----------



## bassfisher6522

Johnny b said:


> I remember when Grand National


I remember that car line..... A Buick and she was a bad ass as I remember. Held the title of fastest production car at one time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, a guy I worked with had one, until it was stolen. While at work. From the parking lot! Sucks!
But, the Grand National series was the predecessor of the Busch (now Xfinity) series.


----------



## Cookiegal

I was only teasing. I think I know why, I mean they're going to ask the question anyway so why ask if you can ask a question.


bassfisher6522 said:


> I hate the stage format....what gives vern.


I've edited your post as you can see in the quote because of inappropriate language. Even in the form of an acronym the "F" word is not allowed anywhere here on TSG and I would have thought you'd know that by now. Please be more careful in the future.


----------



## bassfisher6522

All I can say is WOW!

You assume to much all the time....a very pet peeve' of mine. I Watch the TV show "Battle Star Galactica" Where the so called "F" word is replaced by "Frac or Frak" That's how I use that word. No different than saying "freaking" 

For you to assume/presume others intent of the use of a word is just completely wrong.


----------



## Cookiegal

You know very well how that acronym is meant 99.99% of the time and we can't allow it for some and not for others because their own interpretation is different.


----------



## bassfisher6522

This how/why Nazism started. II'm just saying. 

I'll spell out all my acronyms from now on.


----------



## Cookiegal

You couldn't leave it alone could you? I should have given you a profanity warning for the inappropriate language but chose not to because you've been a member for a long time and help in the technical forums as a courtesy. But I can't ignore you're hateful and disrespectful comment to me which has earned you a 24-hour temporary ban.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I don't normally air my personal issues, and I am normally a very discreet person, but I am at my wits end with my Sister In Law, and do not know what else to do. I am at a loss🤷‍♀️

Boy do I have a pet peeve to discuss! My pesky sister in law who focuses way to much emphases on every single tiny detail for the smallest issues and repeats questions even after I explain details and she will call me every second of the day and drive me nuts!. 

I love my sister in law very much but can be so annoying that I have to switch on the do not disturb on my phone or shut it down temporarily just to get a break.

One example is she will ask what's that funny looking emoji mean and how do I stop adding people to groups even after I explain in explicit details. I usually tell her I do not have much experience with phones. I often have to repeat I am not a phone technician; I am a Windows and Linux only technician not a phone technician and she refuses to listen!! UGG!! I even told her that I cannot explain it any better than I just did. She appears to be never satisfied with my answers.

I even redirected her to our tech guy forum and explained that anytime she needs help with anything we have a mobile phone support forum. I told her to access this forum but she is obsessed with receiving technical assistance from me for some reason and when I tell her that mobile phones are beyond my area of expertise she continues to ask me for support over and over again!! At this point I am boiling and trying not to be rude because she has special needs!


----------



## Johnny b

Relatives.....my cousin ( that passed away ) always introduced a topic at the dinner table as to why there was no factual evidence supporting evolution.
Didn't matter what we were talking about at the time.....boom, evolution was an evil concept.

My sister and I started laughing one time during a holiday.
Just restrained laughing.
He stopped


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Relatives.....my cousin ( that passed away ) always introduced a topic at the dinner table as to why there was no factual evidence supporting evolution.
> Didn't matter what we were talking about at the time.....boom, evolution was an evil concept.
> 
> My sister and I started laughing one time during a holiday.
> Just restrained laughing.
> He stopped


Oh my goodness poor Johnny lol


----------



## Johnny b

He was a good guy to have around, just not so much at a sit down dinner


----------



## Gr3iz

Tina, typically if you know anything about technology, you become the family's tech support. I've got two sisters out in CA that I have to help through various issues all the time. And one of them is married. Apparently the IT department for his company is next to worthless, I've got to support his work laptops as well ...


----------



## Johnny b

If I haven't mentioned it before, the Google search engine.
Simply too many bad returns and too often, changing the search terms results in the same bad result. 
Frustrating.


----------



## Johnny b

In the early 1980's, my father bought a Homelite weed eater/brush cutter.
It was used intensively for cutting down light brush along a creek and fence lines on a 30 acre farm.
It lasted until 2012 with out any repairs other than spark plugs and de-carboning the exhaust port ( a 2 cycle engine ) several times.
No mechanical problems. None.
Until a reed broke off, it was a discontinued part so I had to shop for a new brush cutter.

That was 2012.
I bought a Craftsman from Sears.
Who'd of thought they'd go bankrupt!
And now replacement parts for it have become vapor.

Anyway, the first one failed under warranty.....in 2012. Weeks after I bought it.
The recoil assembly has a manufacturing defect.
To Sears credit, they readily replaced it, no charge of course.

Jump forward in time.
Of 8 years of ownership, because of a medical issue, the Craftsman has only been used 4 years and then only light duty as the farm was sold in the late 90's.

The anti spark screen in the muffler had to be removed. It clogged about every 4 hours of usage.
The return spring in the handle for the cable going to the carb broke. Had to modify a hardware store spring.
The rubber boot between the intake port and the carb split. ( there is no gasket, just a rubber boot about 1 1/2 inches long), This will likely be an ongoing 'temporary' repair with a 'fuel resistant' sealant.
The primer bulb broke 3 days ago, but it got lucky. The local lawn and power equipment dealer recognized a similar primer bulb used on an Echo chain saw ( It worked! It was identical fresh from China) Amazon had a link to someone that had old stock primer bulbs for a Craftsman at $25 plus about $5 shipping. The local shop charged me $5.48 and that included sales tax.

So today, a fuel line broke and I'm sitting here waiting for that local dealer to open this morning.

No wonder Sears had financial issues.


----------



## Gr3iz

I stopped dealing with Sears in 1979 after the house I was living in caught fire. A Sears repairman had been out 3 times earlier that year to replace various parts (that they had to order, and which didn't fix the issue, so order more parts). The fire marshal concluded that the oil-fired furnace had blown up (if they gave a reason, I no longer recall). Since then I've had no dealings whatsoever with Sears.


----------



## Johnny b

Well......the local lawn and implement shop didn't have the size fuel hose I needed.
Nor did Lowes.
Nor Home Depot nor Handyman.

I wound up buying the hose from an auto parts store.

I think I'll take the rest of the day off ...................


----------



## bassfisher6522

HOA's and the like......


----------



## Johnny b

Grass height laws but nothing about trees that are about to fall over.


----------



## RT

HOAs...
Remember that X Files episode, "Arcadia"
where a slight rule variation resulted in a monster rising from the ground, bloody killing you for not replacing your driveway lamp before dark?
And to investigate,Mulder and Scully assumed the names Rob and Laura Petrie?
I do.
No one should be subjected to a standard so judged harshly by others.
You live as best you can.

That sheer arrogance, pompous attitude, ludicrous belief that "Me" is better, more important than , have more income than, scammed the way to riches, been paid more than my sorry butt is worth, paid for not working for a corporate title, promoted from a job into a job you're incompentant to assume ... than "Thee..." doesn't mean a goddamn thing when a tornado levels the neighborhood, floods kill your family but "they weren't good enough" to reside near you.
Ok, grammar aside, I think you "get" my rant.

Nothing wrong with being tidy, mowing the lawn,_ etc._
But circumstances are different for everyone, perhaps an elderly disabled person is unable to trim the hedges, Has to choose between hiring help or balancing the cost of medication vs paying the electric bill vs "keeping up with the Jones'."

And I will not live in a place where I can't pee off the back porch, get naked on the back deck if I wish, and shoot my other rifles and pistols at the same time.
No one has complained here, they also shoot.
Lucky for all, far enough away we can't see each other.

Shakespeare said many things about vanity....over 400 hundred years ago ... you might recall some of those quotes, but "all is vanity," is a statement somewhere in the beginning of the Book of Ecclesiastes in the Old Testament, so it is said.
Pointless acts of human activity.

(Uh, don't quote that, long time since I read the Bible.)

Also , I don't agree with folks that think style and "fashion" is more important than a host of all other life's needs...that too, is just needless vanity.


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> HOAs...
> Remember that X Files episode, "Arcadia"
> ..............................


No.

I must have been off-world when it aired.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> No.
> 
> I must have been off-world when it aired.


in other words, relaxing at home...


----------



## Cookiegal

It bugs me when I see a period (full stop) at the end of a title. Every day I go through the recent titles here and remove them because it drives me crazy. I know it's a very short trip. 😁


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> It bugs me when I see a period (full stop) at the end of a title. Every day I go through the recent titles here and remove them because it drives me crazy. I know it's a very short trip. 😁


lol.....I know that is your Achilles Heel.....(achilles)....and love bouncing e.e. cummings off of you.....


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I know that is your Achilles Heel.....(achilles)....and love bouncing e.e. cummings off of you.


Ah but that's for missing capital letters, not the same thing but yeah, that bugs me too. 

BTW I edited your post to fix the quote tags.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Ah but that's for missing capital letters, not the same thing but yeah, that bugs me too.
> 
> BTW I edited your post to fix the quote tags.


danke....internet dropped whilst responding.....


----------



## Johnny b

Peeves versus rants? Well, today, for me....about the same.

It started when I thought, why not boot into Win 10 and see if it will update to version 2004.
Win 10 1909 booted up fine.
Went into updates, lo and behold, I finally was given a download link for the update.
I got a notice, something like preparing the computer, after 20 minutes it started a download and stalled at 3%. For about 45 minutes.
I turned it off and thought, maybe I'll just skip this, do a Restore and forget about 2004.
The restore seemed to work.

A couple of hours go by. It's raining. Can't work in the yard.
I look at my computer and, well, OK. I'll give you another shot at 2004.

It boots up fine.
No updates. No network connection.

(sigh!  )

I'm thinking, somethings corrupted and the Restore didn't repair it.
So I pick a restore point about a month ago.
Boots fine, no network connection.

So I boot into Linux.....no network connection.

Damit!!

The onboard ethernet is toast.
It's a small case computer and needs a half height network card and I don't have one.
But I do have an old D-Link card but full height.
So I cut up a 'mounting plate' and cobble the card into a slot.

Success!!!! It works nicely in Linux.

So I boot into Win 10 which sees the Internet with no issues and click on updates.



The Win 10 2004 update is no longer offered.


----------



## Moby

People who leave corks on a corkscrew
Women who think they can get another cushion on the sofa if they just squeeze the other 10 up a bit.
Cats
Greek public toilets
French public toilets
Dogs are allowed in some French restaurants but if I use a knife with my left hand I'm the caveman?
The French
Selfies
Pouting selfies especially
And of course
Whiskers, cat's ears, floaty stars, and filters generally on a perfectlly acceptable photograph of someone.
I mentioned the French right?
Pablo Escobar - he's not a hero.
Canned Laughter
Anything metric
Driving on the right? - Weirdos!
Apps
Pasta
UK Kayakers who wear drysuits in the winter - wetsuis are perfectly adequate - wimps!
Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Kent
The number of types of purple there are? There's only one.
Conspiracy theorists? Get a life!
Why isn't there another word for Thesaurus?
Rats
Marzipan
You can't get a beer when you drop your kids off at school? - You bloody need one!
Hitler, Pol Pot, Ide Amin - Obviously
Glacier cherries . . arrgh . . puke - normal cherries - fine.
Salmonella
Hunting
Stray bricks of lego
I'm getting bored . . just chuck a random one in here at the end for humour, um, oh yeah . . .
Religion
And gerkhins in Macdonalds
Those round things that help you poach an egg? Just poach a bloody egg!
I could go on.
I think I have.


----------



## Cookiegal

That was interesting Moby until I got to the end and had to edit your post for language. Please be more careful of that in the future as this is a family friendly site. Even in the form of an acronym, it's not acceptable.


----------



## Moby

Sorry, it's been a while.


----------



## Cookiegal

Moby said:


> Sorry, it's been a while.


👍


----------



## Johnny b

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/pet-peeves-air-em-out-3.896149/post-9732022

A continuation 

So, I'm done with the yard work and I'm sitting in front of a fan cooling off, staring into a blank monitor. 
I foolishly say to myself, self, let's give Win 10 2004 update another try.
Of course, I don't get the option to update, so I dig around and find the error code.
Later I learn it translates to: "you fool", but I go ahead and run the trouble shooter blindly.

Now I get the option to update to Win 10 Pro version 2004.
I'm feeling like a winner 

But only lasts, at best, a minute as I realize there is no Internet connectivity after I start the update.
I boot into Linux. No Internet Connectivity.

So I swap out the computer for a backup and do a search for the problem.

And I find this:

*How to get back online after a Windows 10 update breaks your internet access*
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-regain-internet-access-after-installing-update-windows-10

There are 10 suggested How to's .
Below that, several thousand words with interesting images on what to do next. Trouble shooting.

Pity the person that only has one computer 
(Kinda difficult to do a search with a dead connection)

Well, earlier I did order a half height network card from Amazon.
If none of the fixes from above work , I got it covered.

But this was the last straw. Good bye WIn 10 Pro. I hardly knew you and don't want any more. Too frustrating.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Census knocking on my door for the third time is really annoying! Ugg!! I already filled out the pamphlet!!

Another pet peeve is people behaving as though the virus doesn't exist! Running around with no masks, having gatherings and standing in large crowds!

Another pet peeve is Google producing opposite results for your search. For example, if you search for cats google will return dogs as the results!


----------



## Johnny b

Professionalgirl said:


> ............................
> 
> Another pet peeve is Google producing opposite results for your search. For example, if you search for cats google will return dogs as the results!


I, too, have had a lot of bad search results from Google.

It seems that after Google covered the world, they didn't cover it so well with search returns.


----------



## Professionalgirl

iltos said:


> this thread is a continuation from here
> last post in that thread


Price gouging does get to me as well.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm feeling quite annoyed this morning over people who repeat themselves over and over again just to prove a point!


----------



## Cookiegal

Tina,

There's really no point in quoting a post from 10 years ago, especially when you're not quoting the correct content to go along with your comment and the member who made the original post on January 20, 2010 hasn't logged in here here for eight years. Not quoting the correct content makes your post irrelevant to the quote and if anyone is interested enough they have to click the link to see what was said which defeats the purpose of quoting text.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Tina,
> 
> There's really no point in quoting a post from 10 years ago, especially when you're not quoting the correct content to go along with your comment and the member who made the original post on January 20, 2010 hasn't logged in here here for eight years. Not quoting the correct content makes your post irrelevant to the quote and if anyone is interested enough they have to click the link to see what was said which defeats the purpose of quoting text.


 I had not paid attention to that. I apologise. Me and my mistakes.


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## Johnny b

Hmmmm........Some of my posts from a decade ago might seem relevant.......lol!


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Hmmmm........Some of my posts from a decade ago might seem relevant.......lol!


I think that's true today John, as much as it was 10+ years ago!


----------



## Johnny b

In Ohio, rust never sleeps.

Cars vs rust. 
Specifically, my Monte Carlo.

I was in car repair for 25 years and this was one I didn't see until yesterday.

It was the cheap banjo fitting at the caliper end of a rear brake hose that connects to the caliper, that rusted away and suddenly burst.

Fortunately, the brakes failed in my driveway.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> In Ohio, rust never sleeps.
> 
> Cars vs rust.
> Specifically, my Monte Carlo.
> 
> I was in car repair for 25 years and this was one I didn't see until yesterday.
> 
> It was the cheap banjo fitting at the caliper end of a rear brake hose that connects to the caliper, that rusted away and suddenly burst.
> 
> Fortunately, the brakes failed in my driveway.


It's a good thing your brakes failed in the driveway! My husband's breaks failed once years ago while driving to a campsite. We were driving up a steep hill when the Chevy Beauville Van started making strange noises and I remember not trusting the situation and begging my husband not to drive any further but he insisted. I did not get back inside and decided to walk while my gut feeling told me something was terribly wrong.

When my husband noticed something was wrong he decided to turn around and head toward home. We lived pretty close to the campsite.

My husband drove down the steep hill and it was dark because this happened at night and the van sped up at too high of a rate of speed for the road conditions. This was a rocky dirt road that contained sharp curves and jagged mountainous edges.

It was just not normal for my husband to drive that fast so I knew something was wrong. I suddenly heard a crash and as I approached I noticed the van was upside down, wheels spinning and the steam dispersed from the exhaust. I panicked and was in shock! I asked my husband, while feeling as though I was losing myself (with my heart racing and shaking all over), if he was okay. He indicated that he was okay and it turns out that he was standing on the other side of the van that was completely flipped upside down with only minor scratches on his back. Because there was steam dispersing from the exhaust I thought maybe the gas tank would explode so I said to my husband "common, let's get out of here before the gas tank explodes." I tugged on his arm and we got away as quickly as possible. That was a miracle that he survived!

My husband indicated that he had to steer at a 45 degree angle and wreck into the mountain side as his only method to stop the van. He was not wearing a seatbelt and feels that not wearing a seatbelt is what saved his life. Had he wore a seatbelt his neck may have snapped or he may have been trapped inside the vehicle. My husband had to climb out of the broken window and that's how he ended up with scratches on his back.

All of this because of failed breaks!!

I am so grateful to this day that his life was spared!!


----------



## Brigham

I was reading lots of posts to various forums, and it struck me that one of my peeves was really apparent. 
There, their, they're, seem to be used indiscriminately.


----------



## Professionalgirl

My pet peeve is nit picky people that are always nagging at you for minor issues and I just want to straight out tell them to leave me alone. I am not doing anything that bad!


----------



## Cookiegal

Brigham said:


> There, their, they're, seem to be used indiscriminately.


Their, their, John, don't let it get to you. 

The same goes for your and you're.


----------



## Johnny b

Brakes and Breaks LOL!


----------



## Cookiegal

Then there's my all time non-favourite that bugs me so much and most of you probably do it, saying "went" when it should be "gone". Like "I should have went to the store" when it should be "I should have gone to the store". Or "I had went to his house" when it should be either "I had gone to his house" or simply "I went to his house". It makes me cringe every time.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Then there's my all time non-favourite that bugs me so much and most of you probably do it, saying "went" when it should be "gone". Like "I should have went to the store" when it should be "I should have gone to the store". Or "I had went to his house" when it should be either "I had gone to his house" or simply "I went to his house". It makes me cringe every time.


I'm guilty as sin Karen. Lol


----------



## Cookiegal

Like I said, most of you probably say it that way but it's sooooooo wrong and certainly doesn't roll off the tongue for me.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Like I said, most of you probably say it that way but it's sooooooo wrong and certainly doesn't roll off the tongue for me.


Eh, Just let it rule off your sleeve. It's just casual talk. I'm sure most of us know better but we do it anyway just to annoy our sweet Karen jk.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookiegal said:


> Like I said, most of you probably say it that way but it's sooooooo wrong and certainly doesn't roll off the tongue for me.


Agreed! I bite my tongue very often on that, except for my grandchildren. They are still in the learning phase. I don't want them to learn improper English.

One of my peeves, and I hear it in commercials sometimes, is confusing less and fewer!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Agreed! I bite my tongue very often on that, except for my grandchildren. They are still in the learning phase. I don't want them to learn improper English.
> 
> One of my peeves, and I hear it in commercials sometimes, is confusing less and fewer!


I agree Mark, That's where I draw the line. Children need to hear proper grammar because you don't want them to grow up thinking that it's proper grammar when it isn't. I always made a point to use proper grammar around my children when they were younger, especially my grandchildren. I used to sit at the table and teach my children advanced curriculum with a book for children that is slightly above their grade level to prepare them for the following school year. I miss those days and special moments.


----------



## Gr3iz

It's been real trying living here in Memphis. The verb "to be" is constantly misused. Particularly in the case of "you is".

Many years ago I was at work and some new girl was wondering why I was in the stock room (as a Lead Tech, I had access). She asked me "What is you doing in here?" I probably got this confused look and repeated the question, but more as a question of the grammatical integrity of the question than asking her the same thing. Which probably just confused her even more. I know I shouldn't have, but the first thing that came to my mind (and I did NOT speak it!) was an old Three Stooges gag where (I think it was) Moe asked Curly "Didn't you go to school stupid?" and the response was "Certainly! And I came out the same way!" ... ;-)

My old lady is guilty of the "you is"/"is you" bit, too. I've given up trying to correct her, but I hate it when she uses that in front of the little ones ... <sigh>


----------



## bassfisher6522

Gr3iz said:


> . I've given up trying to correct her,


Ahhh.....the pet peeves of married life. It's undeniable, unforgiving and soul breaking and a right PITA.


----------



## Gr3iz

Amen brother! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> The verb "to be" is constantly misused. Particularly in the case of "you is".


and the ever popular "we was".


----------



## Gr3iz

Oh yeah! Another of her big ones! <sigh>

Then there's always the ever popular then/than confusion ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Then there's always the ever popular then/than confusion ...


Yeah but at least they "almost" sound the same so it's sometimes difficult to hear when the wrong one is being used.


----------



## Gr3iz

I meant when written ...


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> I meant when written ...


I knew dat.


----------



## Gr3iz

You're such a smart cookie! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> You're such a smart cookie! ;-)


I knew dat too!


----------



## Gr3iz

I guess that's why they pay you the big bucks ... ;-)


----------



## bassfisher6522

This one.......the word Advise and Advice. Perfect example is this thread.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't think we should point out any specific users, especially since English is not that person's native language bassfisher6522. The first line is fine but I would ask that you remove the link please.


----------



## bassfisher6522

I wasn't singling anybody out....just using the tile as an example. I was referring to english speaking people in the US not globally.

You want it removed or edit it to just add the title.....go ahead.


----------



## Cookiegal

By posting the link that identifies the member who made the post. I thought I would extend you the courtesy of editing it yourself in good faith but since that didn't work I've removed the link.


----------



## zebanovich

Cookiegal said:


> Their, their, John, don't let it get to you.
> 
> The same goes for your and you're.


Does "You" instead or "Your" count as well since it's a keyboard error?
Those times when we forget to type that additional 'r' on *you *keyboard.


----------



## Cookiegal

There's no such thing as a keyboard error. All typing errors are made by fingers and thumbs.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Inappropriate and disrespectful content removed by Administrator.


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't understand how you can't see that identifying a member who has difficulty with spelling or using terms correctly wouldn't be seen as a personal attack, an insult to their intelligence or even racial or ethnic discrimintation. 

Comments in general about people misspelling or misusing words is one thing but pointing to a member who actually does it is totally different and is ridiculing the individual. You need to put yourself in the other person's shoes.

I approached you politely and asked you to remove the link but instead I got a snarky, sarcastic response. You are the one who made a big issue out of nothing.

Your disrespectful comments have earned you a warning with 2-point loss which, when added to existing points, results in a temporary 24-hour banning of your account.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> There's no such thing as a keyboard error. All typing errors are made by fingers and thumbs.


You just *had* to point that out didn't you? 
I might point out my old keyboard produced errors after a beverage was spilled on it, one key never recovered.... thix one wkrs fyne. 
Flimsy cheap Dell, but a constant short circuit between the floor and the keyboard seems unavoidable.


----------



## Cookiegal

LOL! Well with straw fingers I would think that would be a challenge.


----------



## Cookiegal

So this is another of my many pet peeves. A guy throws a sport or suit jacket over a ratty T-shirt and suddenly thinks he's dressed up.


----------



## Cookiegal

And......people who multitask while on the phone with you. My friend and my brother both do this. They're either putting groceries away or cooking something and all you hear is rustling paper and clanging pots and pans to the point where it's difficult to understand the talking. I think it's disrespectful. If you're talking to someone you should devote your entire attention to them (unless you're driving using hands free of course).

On the same note, you're talking to someone and they get another call and suddenly the other call becomes more important than you and you get put on hold for a long time. So obviously they are now focusing on that other person and have left you in the lurch. Unless it's an emergency, that's not acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> And......people who multitask while on the phone with you. My friend and my brother both do this. They're either putting groceries away or cooking something and all you hear is rustling paper and clanging pots and pans to the point where it's difficult to understand the talking. I think it's disrespectful. If you're talking to someone you should devote your entire attention to them


Agreed.
It's at that time one or the other of you should say "Can I call you right back?"

Then, of course, it becomes a peeve when the call back is many hours later... then, of course, that's when you're the one rattling pans and putting up groceries


----------



## Gr3iz

Mine involving phones are the people who can't put their phone aside while checking out at a register (or placing an order at a fast food restaurant).


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Then, of course, it becomes a peeve when the call back is many hours later... then, of course, that's when you're the one rattling pans and putting up groceries


Yes but I don't do that. If I get another call while I'm talking to someone I will call that second person right back unless it's an important call like for a hospital appointement or something and then I'll advise the first person that I have to let them go and why.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Mine involving phones are the people who can't put their phone aside while checking out at a register (or placing an order at a fast food restaurant).


I agree with that as well. In these times of Covid I'm not even bringing my phone (or a purse for that matter) with me when I go for groceries. Less things to worry about disinfecting.


----------



## Professionalgirl

My biggest pet peeve today is foot spasms when I attempt to get work done UGG!😓😖


----------



## Johnny b

Peeve of the day:

I was following a car moving within the speed limit as we drove through town.
Nothing out of the ordinary until we came to an intersection with a traffic light.
The light was red for us and a couple had just walked across in front of us.
He stopped. About 50 feet on the other side of the intersection. And then proceeded on down the street.

Careless driver.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Peeve of the day:
> 
> I was following a car moving within the speed limit as we drove through town.
> Nothing out of the ordinary until we came to an intersection with a traffic light.
> The light was red for us and a couple had just walked across in front of us.
> He stopped. About 50 feet on the other side of the intersection. And then proceeded on down the street.
> 
> Careless driver.


Hi Johnny, My husband and I had that happen once at an intersection when an out of towner pulled right out infront of us when we had the right of way. We smacked into the side of them.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate it when you pay good money to hire a licensed contractor (nothing under the table) and they come with their teenage son or daughter who actually does some of the work and the end result leaves something to be desired. This has happened to me on a couple of occasions. I mean it would be fine if they were just there to help by holding ladders, getting things and passing them over and stuff like that which doesn't affect the quality of the work but they shouldn't be doing any of the construction actual work.


----------



## crjdriver

Real estate agents calling to find out if I want to sell my house


----------



## lochlomonder

One of my pet peeves, certainly over this last horrible year, has been dealing with some of our users who like to blame our VPN software constantly when - in fact - their home Internet connectivity leaves a lot to be desired.

We use GlobalProtect for our VPN solution, and it's been rock-solid as far as I'm concerned. However, some of our users live way out in the boonies, rely on horrible satellite connections, and then blame the VPN if their connection drops. Of course, I'll do a little troubleshooting remotely and then discover their connectivity is simply horrible, but they won't believe me. With the speeds I've seen in some instances, they'd be better off copying Game of Thrones and having a raven carry messages instead of trying to use email


----------



## Professionalgirl

My pet peeve is Robocalls and scammers tying up my line!!! It makes me so mad! They call constantly all hours of the day and half the night!! The call blocker only allows up to 12 entries and its full!!😠😤


----------



## RT

If no one has yet said so, 
it peeves me that some OTC meds are so well packaged so as to prevent tampering it seems you can't get into them without scissors, hatchet, Chinese cleaver or a power tool ....
even following instructions (which is sometimes unclear) I've destroyed tablets which seem urgently needed at the time, it can be maddeningly frustrating 

Actually that can go other packaging as well, one of the grand kids once cut themselves trying to open a birthday toy.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> And......people who multitask while on the phone with you. My friend and my brother both do this. They're either putting groceries away or cooking something and all you hear is rustling paper and clanging pots and pans to the point where it's difficult to understand the talking. I think it's disrespectful. If you're talking to someone you should devote your entire attention to them (unless you're driving using hands free of course).
> 
> On the same note, you're talking to someone and they get another call and suddenly the other call becomes more important than you and you get put on hold for a long time. So obviously they are now focusing on that other person and have left you in the lurch. Unless it's an emergency, that's not acceptable in my opinion.


That certainly is rude Karen. I had that done to me several times. I would probably either ignore the call until i'm done or answer the other call quickly to let them know i'm not ignoring them. I am just on the other line with someone else and I will call them back.


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> If no one has yet said so,
> it peeves me that some OTC meds are so well packaged so as to prevent tampering it seems you can't get into them without scissors, hatchet, Chinese cleaver or a power tool ....
> even following instructions (which is sometimes unclear) I've destroyed tablets which seem urgently needed at the time, it can be maddeningly frustrating
> 
> Actually that can go other packaging as well, one of the grand kids once cut themselves trying to open a birthday toy.


I know what that's like RJ. That is very frustrating, especially if you have a headache, toothache or some type of severe pain! You want relief fast!! I was in severe pain before and I screamed new swear words that no one ever heard before when I couldn't open the blister pack! I don't normally swear like that!


----------



## Professionalgirl

People transforming us women into men! Stop it! We are not men!! Stop treating us as such! I noticed women driving motorcycles with men on the back and women physically picking men up while men are making dinner for the women. Please stop attempting to change the dynamics of gender rules! I happen to enjoy being a woman and I want to be treated like a lady!😤😡


----------



## Gr3iz

This kinda puts you at odds with the women's libbers ... Could you see Billie Jean King expressing those sentiments? ;-)

Not arguing ...


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> This kinda puts you at odds with the women's libbers ... Could you see Billie Jean King expressing those sentiments? ;-)
> 
> Not arguing ...


Yes actually I can see Billie Jean King expressing those sentiments. I understand Women's lib but has gone too far. There needs to be a balance. I don't conform with society's norms in the modern times. I am old school. I still dance to my own beat if you know what I mean. I certainly wouldn't want to work on tractor trailers and vehicles and than walk into the house with car grease on my face and hands with wild hair and demand dinner from my husband who is wearing an apron and a dress.


----------



## Johnny b

Tina.

How do you feel about women that want to be scientists?
Or Mathematicians?
Or software developers? 

Over the years, I've known or known of women that excelled in jobs/sports that are usually male dominated. Including getting greasy as auto mechanics. (I was in that field for 25 years)
They didn't seem to be involved to prove a point other than that's what they wanted to do and were good at it and those abilities certainly seemed a means for successful survival in a competitive society.

And if a guy doesn't want to put on an apron, there's always McDonalds 

IMO, the balance is in being able to chose what you want to do.


----------



## lochlomonder

> IMO, the balance is in being able to chose what you want to do.


@Johnny b: bingo


----------



## Johnny b

Today's frustration: Amazon

I go to place an order on several items, one of which is under $25 with an option for free shipping for orders over $25.
The total order is well over $25
I run the order several times and it still comes up with a shipping charge on the item in question, for $5.66. If I spend another $5.10 the shipping is free.
No matter what I add to the order, the shipping is never free and I get the same above message.

Buying the item from Amazon at this time was merely a convenience.
But because of the shipping and sales tax, it cost more than the same item at the local Walmart.

I canceled the whole order.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate the ads that claim you can save up to $700, or more! Well, which is it? Up[ to $700? Or more? It's not the same thing! <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> I run the order several times and it still comes up with a shipping charge on the item in question, for $5.66. If I spend another $5.10 the shipping is free.


Are you sure it wasn't listed separately from the other items and you didn't check the box for "free shipping"? I've had that happen a few times because I didn't scroll down far enough.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> Are you sure it wasn't listed separately from the other items and you didn't check the box for "free shipping"? I've had that happen a few times because I didn't scroll down far enough.


It was listed separately.
The other items had the option for free shipping marked but there was no 'free shipping' option for the item in question other than using Prime, and two 'for pay' shipping schedules.
I'm not signed up for Prime and not interested. I don't use Amazon enough to make it worth while.

I'll give it another try today.
No big deal, just irksome. lol.
I can get the stuff locally, but I'd rather not with Covid-19 rampaging through out Ohio at the moment, though.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not signed up for Prime either and I've been ordering a lot lately like you to avoid going to the stores.


----------



## Cookiegal

It also bugs me when Amazon searches don't return the results you asked for or they are helter skelter amongst pages and pages of other stuff.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> It also bugs me when Amazon searches don't return the results you asked for or they are helter skelter amongst pages and pages of other stuff.


I've seen that also.
Sometimes Newegg is bad at that, too.
I've hit the lowest cost option only to find some of the most incoherent results.

I just reordered at Amazon.

Same links to the items, same prices, but now free postage on all items.

What a difference a day makes lol.

There was a lot of 'pressure' to signup for Prime.
I ignored it and declined.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> Same links to the items, same prices, but now free postage on all items.
> 
> What a difference a day makes lol.


👍


----------



## Johnny b

Same old pet peeve everyone is experiencing.

Robocalls.
For me, they've ramped up significantly in the last two weeks.
There's a group of repetitious messages coming from constantly changing phone numbers.


----------



## RT

Not only Robocalls warning me that Apple is going to give me $299 but the next call says I owe them that.
I don't have a single apple in the house that is not an edible tasty fruit.
A robo Microsoft caller tells me they've detected a virus.
I'm now eligible for some kind of credit card bailout plan when I don't own that brand card.

I don't answer calls I don't recognize on the caller ID.
(That's one of the great things since phone scams started, no effort screening)
Msgs show up on the voice mail either silent or a couple of hellos? from a person, and those are annoying.

However, there are some calls from my doctor or pharmacy or insurance carrier which shows on caller ID as "Out of Area" or "Wireless Caller" and even "Invalid Number" which turn out to be legit, but they do leave msg (even if pre-recorded that does make sense and is of consequence.)

So caller ID helps, but is not the ultimate screener for unwanted calls.

I am on the Federal and State "Do Not Call" list and that has helped some. But some scams still get through, illegally using the "list" as a database for numbers to call.

Hey ho, and so it goes...


----------



## Johnny b

What I find surprising ( and humorous ) is how many times I've received a call lately stating my Social Security account has been deactivated. 
If they need help, all they have to do is ask for it LOL!


----------



## lochlomonder

Johnny b said:


> What I find surprising ( and humorous ) is how many times I've received a call lately stating my Social Security account has been deactivated.
> If they need help, all they have to do is ask for it LOL!


I was being bothered by these calls from "Social Security Administration" before Christmas, so I decided to mess with them a little. I pressed 1 to speak with a rep and as soon as I heard the guy's voice, I said in a low, husky voice, "_Hi there, big boy. I'm sitting here naked. What are you wearing?_"

*click*

I haven't received a call since 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> I am on the Federal and State "Do Not Call" list and that has helped some.


Doesn't seem to help me at all, but if it is a real person that has called, I ask if they realize they've called a number that was on the Do Not Call list. Many times they will hang up. Sometimes they don't even take a breath or miss a beat and continue with their diatribe ... That's when I do the hanging up.

I dropped CallerID several years ago on the home line when I realized it was an extra $10, or so, and was next to useless!


----------



## Johnny b

Same recorded phone call minutes ago......my SS account has just been suspended...again lol!


----------



## lochlomonder

Johnny b said:


> Same recorded phone call minutes ago......my SS account has just been suspended...again lol!


You're such a naughty boy, Johnny! Bearing in mind this is a family-oriented forum, oftentimes I'll stay on the line, play dumb with them for a while, and then invite them to have marital relations with themselves. I'm sure you can read between the lines


----------



## Johnny b

Long ago, I used to play with the 'This is Microsoft, your computer is...blah blah blah' scammers.....after many minutes of playing dumb, I'd ask how their interest in my computer related to the Linux that was on it.
Fun for a while.

But I've read that once a robo caller finds a phone number that answers with a live person, the number gets passed around to other spammer/scammers.

So I don't bother, I just let my old fashioned answering machine handle it.

With my cell phone, I never answer it and there's nothing set up to record an audio message.
So it rings till the caller disconnects.
I seldom carry it, so it's not a hassle.
I get maybe 1 or 2 spam/scam calls a week on it.
An easy 100+ a week on my wired phone.


----------



## Gr3iz

I like wasting their time sometimes, too. Spent many minutes on the phone with the people that were concerned about my iCloud account. A few times I mentioned that the only apple anything I had in the house was applesauce. Didn't phase him ... ;-)

Talked for at least :10 with the one who told me that my SS account was in jeopardy. Once we got past the part where I told him that those people don't make personal phonecalls like that, so I know you're just scamming me, he started telling me how he and his team make hundreds of calls/day and if just one or two people fall for it, they make it worth while. He seemed proud of his job. I asked him how he could sleep at night. He said he had no problems. Cold ...


----------



## lochlomonder

I had to deal with one of my biggest pet peeves today: dumb users opening phishing emails and entering their AD credentials. No matter how many times we've warned them to keep on their toes, be aware of suspicious-looking emails - even if they're from an address they know - we still get ones who'll carry on regardless and then compromise their own accounts.

No amount of in-house training seems to work. I guess these are the kinds of people who'd see a WWII bomb lying in a ditch and go kick it to see if it still "worked".


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL! I know the situation isn't funny, Colin, but it's amazing how some, otherwise intelligent, people will do the dumbest things! At my last real job, the first day I was there, the "I Love You" virus was just picking up and it hit. The other IT guys were at lunch and I had no idea what to do! I didn't know which servers were which, how to access any of them, etc. I thought they'd fire me for being so incompetent! They got back and basically "pulled the plug"! ;-)


----------



## lochlomonder

Oh, I know the feeling when certain parts pucker, Mark! I remember when one of our users reported "funny file names" on her PC and I knew straight away we'd been hit with ransomware. Thankfully, due to network securities, the infection was mitigated and I just nuked & paved her machine. She was less-than happy about losing a bunch of personal pictures, but I just reminded her - gently - this was a business machine and they had no place on there. Still, until I knew the situation was under control properly, I was a bag of nerves.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> It also bugs me when Amazon searches don't return the results you asked for or they are helter skelter amongst pages and pages of other stuff.


Oh I know! I hate that, especially when you google information and the results are totally unrelated to your search!


----------



## Professionalgirl

I just love when there is a potentially deadly virus in the air circulating at a very high rate of speed around the globe and the critical and severity levels are increasing and people are running around like the deadly virus doesn't exist!! To top it all off people crossing the border with no restrictions here in the US!! That's it just invite newer more deadly variants here to the United States and everything will be okay! Don't worry if anyone dies! The incubation period is two to 14 days and that's long enough for someone to cross the border! UGG!! I hate the pandemic!!😤

Boy does that feel great to get it all off my chest.🥴

Don't mind my woozy face. I am just tired and I think everyone else is as well.😷


----------



## Gr3iz

Why do they advertise that you can save up to $700, or more? Is it *up to*? Or is it *more*? They are two different things!


----------



## managed

Not sure this will make sense outside the UK !

When you buy fresh milk here there is a screw off cap on the container and under that there is a circular cover with a tab to grip and pull to remove it. This tab nearly always breaks off and leaves the rest of the cover still intact.

Not exactly serious in the great scheme of things but it really annoys me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Some brands of milk have them here, Allan. I know exactly what you mean! ;-)


----------



## managed

Well it sort of helps to know it's not just here in the UK that this outrage happens. 
Research for a solution should be top priority (after or even before Covid is dealt with) !


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sure the opposition will come up with several other items that need fixing and it will just get lost in the priorities list. If you want something done, well, you know ... Forget about it ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I often see news articles that read like this:

"shoots dead co-worker...."

I mean if they were already dead why bother shooting them?


----------



## managed

Cookiegal said:


> I often see news articles that read like this:
> 
> "shoots dead co-worker...."
> 
> I mean if they were already dead why bother shooting them?


Just to be thorough ?


----------



## Cookiegal

managed said:


> Just to be thorough ?


Overkill?


----------



## managed

🎯


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Overkill?


Two hunters are out in the woods when one of them collapses. He doesn't seem to be breathing and his eyes are glazed.
The other guy whips out his phone and calls the emergency services. He gasps, "My friend is dead! What can I do?"
The operator says "Calm down. I can help. First, let's make sure he's dead."
There is a silence, then a gun shot is heard.
Back on the phone, the guy says "OK, now what?"

So, Pet Peeve fodder for you folks...
RT tells old/bad jokes way too much


----------



## lochlomonder

One of my favourite quips was from a Scots comedian called Chic Murray.

A woman sees a man lying in the street.

Woman: Did you fall?

Man: No, I was trying to break a bar of chocolate in my back pocket.


----------



## managed

Another man is lying on the ground.

Passerby : What are you doing down there ?

Man : Trying to get up !


----------



## cornemuse

_This_ new season of Antiques Roadshow, so far 6 episodes, some up to 14 years old, but they claim !!!NEW!!!


----------



## RT

cornemuse said:


> _This_ new season of Antiques Roadshow, so far 6 episodes, some up to 14 years old, but they claim !!!NEW!!!


That annoys me too!
Networks can be funny about that. And rather misleading, I think.
I've noticed some networks are now bundled into a "family' - like the Discovery, History and Science channels (plus many more) make up what's called the Discovery Family of Networks.
AMC and BBC America have a similar structure.

What this means is if a show originally premiered (for example) on Discovery Channel 47 then later broadcast on Science Chanel 125, they can bill it as "new" because it's the first airing of that show on that channel. After that it should be billed as a Repeat.

That is, until the show migrates to yet another channel in the "family" that hasn't aired the show before.
Then History Channel 44 can also call it "new."

This is just an observation on my part and how I figured the reason old shows are listed as "new."
PBS must have some similar scheme depending on if it's presented by the Boston or Georgia (or other) affiliates.

Only noticed this in the past year or so, and all hmo, but it seems a reasonable explanation.
But they're not fooling anyone!

And in a similar vein, some older shows will be aired as "new" simply because they've edited it to add pop-up text or some anecdotal scrolling text banner in order to call it "new." 
Pretty lame marketing, if you ask me.


----------



## lochlomonder

This morning is definitely one for a pet peeve; in this instance: sinus headaches. It's bone-chilling around here right now, with temperatures in the region of -20F/-29C and wind chills in the region of -40F/-40C. So, we have to keep the heating running overnight to stop pipes freezing, this goes for my sinuses, and I end up waking up at 0430 to grab some coffee and Sudafed.

At least I have the forum to distract me while the Sudafed kicks in, so I'll step off my soapbox now 🤧


----------



## Johnny b

My condolences with the sinuses.
I used to have issues with a mold allergy.

It's not that cold in my area but I heat with fuel oil that tends to dry out the house and dry mouth is what has been waking me up early, this winter.


----------



## RT

lochlomonder said:


> so I'll step off my soapbox now


Ah Colin, me lad, ya donna need a soapbox...
Ye be needin' a Scotched toddy, and a hot one to boot...










'Twill chase the chill from ye bones and help with the sniffles...

..at least for a short while 

Get better soon, what e'er it takes !


----------



## lochlomonder

Thanks, @Johnny B. I guess we can look forward to Spring - whenever that comes - and a new set of allergic reactions...heh


----------



## lochlomonder

Thanks! That's a fine excuse to have a wee dram of the "Water of Life", @RT

Slàinte mhath! 🥃


----------



## Professionalgirl

Being treated like I'm stupid by everyone! Do not underestimate my intelligence!😤😡


----------



## Gr3iz

C'mon over to the chat, Tina ...


----------



## Johnny b

Google Maps.

Too often .....wrong. Stupid wrong.
I wanted to make sure I knew where the clinic was for my Covid shot.
I knew the general location because it wasn't far away, I just hadn't been there in a long time.

Sure enough, the address wasn't where Google pinned it.

As much info about me that has likely been collected (stolen?) from me by using Google for umpteen years, they still think I often live in different locations. Sometimes in a different county, sometimes in an unincorporated 'village' they grossly mapped out incorrectly.
Three different cities but never the one I live in lol!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Google Maps.
> 
> Too often .....wrong. Stupid wrong.
> I wanted to make sure I knew where the clinic was for my Covid shot.
> I knew the general location because it wasn't far away, I just hadn't been there in a long time.
> 
> Sure enough, the address wasn't where Google pinned it.
> 
> As much info about me that has likely been collected (stolen?) from me by using Google for umpteen years, they still think I often live in different locations. Sometimes in a different county, sometimes in an unincorporated 'village' they grossly mapped out incorrectly.
> Three different cities but never the one I live in lol!


Poor Guy. Next you will live in Japan because Google said so. 

Google has also incorrectly identified my location and its because I have my location switched to off for security purposes. I didn't know I lived in Bangladesh either!


----------



## Johnny b

Groan........daylight savings.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

One of my pet peeves is answering a question but being ignored by the OP, then someone else posting the same answer & they getting the replies. 
Another is being treated as though I know nothing about computers because I’m female.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

lochlomonder said:


> This morning is definitely one for a pet peeve; in this instance: sinus headaches. It's bone-chilling around here right now, with temperatures in the region of -20F/-29C and wind chills in the region of -40F/-40C. So, we have to keep the heating running overnight to stop pipes freezing, this goes for my sinuses, and I end up waking up at 0430 to grab some coffee and Sudafed.
> 
> At least I have the forum to distract me while the Sudafed kicks in, so I'll step off my soapbox now 🤧


I understand your suffering. I have underdeveloped frontal sinuses so any strong aroma can set them off & they become inflamed, if not treated they get infected & then antibiotics make me sick.
I have an electric facial sauna which I use when my sinuses are inflamed & I add lavender essential oil which works miracles.


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Groan........daylight savings.


Being retired, it shouldn't bother me either way...but it does, be it March or November.

John, you were an hour late posting that _(I think)_


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Being retired, it shouldn't bother me either way...but it does, be it March or November.
> 
> John, you were an hour late posting that _(I think)_


Yep


----------



## Johnny b

Sooo....this morning, I'm up early and for a change, decided to watch local news on the boob tube.

I seldom watch TV, but Channel 2 WDTN is my first 'go to' in the morning when I do.
So, from 6:08 AM to moments ago, ~6:40, all they played on the local news segment were messages that local news was now available from 4:30 AM till national news ( at 7AM ).... interspersed with advertising for 'current weather and local news' and once in a while, actual paid for, commercial advertising.
No news, no weather......just an endless rerun.

I wonder if anyone else in the neighborhood noticed? 

Maybe they're all watching Channel 7? LOL!


----------



## lochlomonder

My current pet peeve: we were forced by our management to go with O365 with no advanced planning whatsoever, and it's been a nightmare 10 days - so far - with getting everything over properly. We've explained to people ad nauseam that it's a matter of triage, but noooooooo! Our team must get *their* email app on their phone set up ASAP, irrespective of the fact it's accessible online.

Of course, there's sundry other minutiae we're dealing with, and I'm having to remind them that every minute they're talking to me on such small-fry issues is another minute I can be spending on devoting to the overall task. Why do I work in the IT/IS field again? heh


----------



## Professionalgirl

Goddess-Bastet said:


> One of my pet peeves is answering a question but being ignored by the OP, then someone else posting the same answer & they getting the replies.
> Another is being treated as though I know nothing about computers because I'm female.


Oh I hate that as well! Us women do so have the insight and an intellect the men can never forget! Right Goddess-Bastet? I think the men are just jealous of us females because we can sometimes do better than the men when it is related to the same occupation.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

Us ladies can be computer savvy. We can sometimes have the answer where others don’t know. However some men seem to see intelligent women as a threat - I don’t know why - so they’ll question why I’ve offered a particular suggestion & even claim it will not help. If another member has a better suggestion I’d rather they just post it rather than publicly question my answer.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Us ladies can be computer savvy. We can sometimes have the answer where others don't know. However some men seem to see intelligent women as a threat - I don't know why - so they'll question why I've offered a particular suggestion & even claim it will not help. If another member has a better suggestion I'd rather they just post it rather than publicly question my answer.


That is true Goddess-Bastet. I think it may hurt their ego as a man and I don't believe men should view us women as a threat to their intelligence. I believe the men should view us as team collaborates to hep resolve issues rather than an an evil competitive component attempting to shoot down a man's self confidence.

I remember a time when my husband was unable to pry a screw loose from our vehicle because his hands would not fit in the small space and I had smaller hands and was able to pry the screw loose immediately with no problems as a result. My husband viewed me as helpful rather than a tear down to his self confidence.


----------



## Gr3iz

Now you're stereotyping, too! ;-) We're not all that bad, you know ...


----------



## Johnny b

Well ladies.....your opinions are welcome in the Controversial Topics forum where everyone is a potential target of ridicule and nothing ever gets solved ......


----------



## lochlomonder

One of the brightest people I know in the field is a network engineer who works for the local municipality. She's my go-to person in that organisation for dealing with issues, since I know she'll get an answer for me without all the shilly-shallying I get with some other people.

If there are those who dismiss a person's input because of their gender, it's simple: they're idiots 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Cookiegal

Yup, not all men are idiots. Sometimes I think women carry things too far. Like we aren't only equal but we're better in some way. Honestly, I don't even believe in total equality (some yes, like getting equal pay for the same work). But there are some instances where I'd much prefer a man come to my aid than a woman.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> Yup, not all men are idiots. Sometimes I think women carry things too far. Like we aren't only equal but we're better in some way. Honestly, I don't even believe in total equality (some yes, like getting equal pay for the same work). But there are some instances where I'd much prefer a man come to my aid than a woman.


Absolutely Karen! I agree that "we should all have equal pay" as you suggested. However, I do believe that all man should be treated equally and "I would also rather have a man come to my aid than a women" as you suggested. I view men as heroes. I also agree that us women should not take things to far and we tend to be a little more dramatic than men.

Us women need to toughen up a bit and let tiny issues roll of our shoulder with a grain of salt just as the men have for many years. I believe we shouldn't escalate our masculine side too far because men will no longer treat us like ladies. Men would be turned off by our masculinity if it occurred to frequently.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm so proud of my (now) 18 year old granddaughter. Last year she joined the National Guard. She'll go for basic training as soon as she graduates high school. I believe she can make it work for her!

My old lady used to be a private process server (you know, serving papers, subpoenas, summonses, etc.). I'm sure I couldn't handle that job, and it is typically thought of as a man's profession.


----------



## Johnny b

The Weather Channel.

Their interactive radar map quit working.
A blank map.
Allowing npttech.com javascript allows the radar map to load.

It's called an anti adblocker and you can read a bit about it on page 4 of this pdf:

www.cs.uiowa.edu/~mshafiq/files/adblock-imc2017.pdf

But npttech also shows up in a search, as a tracker.

https://piano.io/

https://whotracks.me/trackers/tinypass.html

All I wanted to to was look at the approaching weather


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

Johnny b said:


> Well ladies.....your opinions are welcome in the Controversial Topics forum where everyone is a potential target of ridicule and nothing ever gets solved ......


I agree Johnny b, not all men do this on the forums & many post asking if my question/suggestion helped the op.
It's just one or two that seem to do this.


----------



## Johnny b

Power outages.

I bought a flip phone for 2 reasons.
First was for 2 factor authentication at web sites.
The other was for emergencies where my wired phone was affected by a power outage.

Well.......the local Tracfone tower went down at the same time the local power line went down.

My power is now on.
My wired phone is up but my flip phone is still down.


----------



## Cookiegal

Ironic, don't you think?


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> Ironic, don't you think?


LOL!

The crazy phone finally projected a warning on the front display, which led to a reboot.

Now it works.

And I'm all smiles.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate it when news articles will say someone was electrocuted and then go on to say they were taken to hospital and expected to survive. Well, if you're electrocuted, your dead. There's no surviving an electrocution. They received a high voltage shock but they were not electrocuted unless they died. 

Shocking, don't you think?


----------



## managed

They should be taken to court and charged.


----------



## Cookiegal

managed said:


> They should be taken to court and charged.


That was a lightning response I must say.


----------



## managed

I have to admit I tried to steal your thunder there.


----------



## Cookiegal

You sure created the perfect storm.


----------



## managed

I like to keep up with current affairs.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just knew you would continue to amp this up.


----------



## Johnny b

It's spring time and the grass grows too quickly.


----------



## Johnny b

Getting parts for old name brand equipment manufactured by a different company. Rebranding.

26 years ago, I bought a new wood chipper......the 'yellow brand'.
Nice rig. Always worked top notch with no needed repairs.

I wanted new blades and the local dealer for that 'yellow brand' informed me he'd have to deal with the original manufacturer.
OK, fine.
I give model #, serial # and date of manufacture.

The blades come and there is no similarity at all to the original blades. Not even the distance between the threaded bolt holes for clamping.

The manufacturer requests photos.
I send them.

He states he can't furnish parts for a modified wood chipper and claims one of the photos I sent shows a modified blade. Something about welding and re-drilling.
The machine has never been disassembled and I am it's only owner.

The problem with that is the photo was taken after the blade was removed.
( the photo does not show any modifications)

Why lie? He just as easily could have said they no longer stocked that part.

So.....two weeks have gone by with the chipper apart and nothing getting chipped but my patience.


----------



## Johnny b

My issue with the wood chipper was finally resolved and the correct blades were sent and installed.

And now....skunks. Again.
I put out have-a-heart traps to keep the groundhog population under control.
Sure enough, another skunk was caught this morning.
Caught and released.

Well, that's another plastic drop cloth used as a skunk barrier that'll never be used again


----------



## Shellae

Definitely the invading poison ivy! UGH


----------



## cornemuse

Current news: newscasters using decimate instead of devastate.
Floods, fires, etc
Decimate = 1 in 10 = 10%
Devastate = (possibly up to) 100%


----------



## Johnny b

Plastic reduction gear used in an electric chainsaw.
Chainsaw is 4 months old.
It stripped out teeth in the large driven gear just as I was finishing cleanup along a property line.....so, there's that positive. About the only one. I'm finished ......as is the saw.

Not hard to guess where it was manufactured.......China.
Worked well till it didn't lol!

Brand: Craftsman.
The retail outlet that carries a large line of Craftsman products, sells an extended 'Protection Plan' that amounted to the store manager giving me an 800 number to call, to get warranty coverage from an approved Craftsman warranty center, which led nowhere.
Nor could I find a local Craftsman warranty center for the chainsaw ( and yes, it turns out their centers seem to specialize ).

BTW......the saw came with a 3 year warranty.

Plastic....


----------



## valis

Is it just me or has Craftsman taken a drop in quality?


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Is it just me or has Craftsman taken a drop in quality?


My experiences with Craftsman branding haven't been good lately.
I recently saw a review on a cheap Harbor Freight electric chainsaw, selling for about 20% less than the saw I bought, also made in China, that used a metal reduction gear.

I've 'burned up' 2 Craftsman 71/4 inch circle saw blade in a matter of a few weeks when I used to get more than a years use out of 1. The carbide teeth broke off way too easily 

Oddly, recently I was able to easily order parts for a 10+ year old Craftsman brush cutter from a Sears parts outlet, but had to go to an independent parts house for parts to repair my 4 month old Craftsman electric chainsaw. ( And the postage cost more than the part  )
Never did find out where to send it for the 3 year warranty, but the postage on the saw would likely have cost way more that fixing it myself.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Is it just me or has Craftsman taken a drop in quality?


I was kinda wondering the same thing.


Johnny b said:


> My experiences with Craftsman branding haven't been good lately.


I have some older Craftsman mechanical tools that seem to be holding up well, such as the "croisant" wrench and some sockets.
Unfortunately the bulk of my tools were stolen and have not yet replaced all of them.
Also unfortunate. if you "lend" them to a relative or friend, you might not see them again...
kinda the same thing as "stolen"... 

Recently broke a Craftsman screwdriver, but using it for a purpose for which was it wasn't designed for (pry bar.)

Doesn't the Craftsman line still come with a life time warranty?


----------



## valis

I believe it does, but you gotta jump through a ridiculous amount of hoops. Dad was Craftsman forever until about 10 years ago, a story very similar to Jonny's; small electric chainsaw crapped out less than a year into warranty, never was able to get it replaced. Hasnt bought Craftsman since.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> I believe it does, but you gotta jump through a ridiculous amount of hoops.


Yup!
That always been the hassle of a "lifetime" deal....

And btw, I have a kitchen knife that claimed lifetime use,never dulls, _etc._ so it dulled and then broke, and of course that company no longer exists.


----------



## valis

RT said:


> Yup!
> That always been the hassle of a "lifetime" deal....
> 
> And btw, I have a kitchen knife that claimed lifetime use,never dulls, _etc._ so it dulled and then broke, and of course that company no longer exists.


Yeah lifetime is weird. I always thought it was MY lifetime (and mind you, I got some tools my granddad had) but instead its the COMPANY'S lifetime lol.


----------



## Gr3iz

Or the tool's lifetime, which kinda makes the warranty totally useless in the first place ...


----------



## Johnny b

And I thought today was going to be my lucky day.

With Craftsman on my poop list, what could go wrong after finally getting my Poulan gas powered chainsaw running?
I removed the apparently clogged air filter and it started right up.
Put the filter back on while running and the engine runs so rich it stalls out.
It's not a foam filter.
It's only 1/8th thick, fibrous and almost looks like some kind of densely compressed fine poly fiber material. I don't think thin foam cut to fit would give decent filtration, so that's out of consideration.
.

Here it comes.
Can't find a local Poulan dealer or local supplier that stocks Poulan parts in my area.
And I need a new air filter.
I bought the saw at................Lowes.
Well....10 years ago.
Actually, it was a replacement for a Stihl chainsaw I bought there than only ran for 15 minutes before something in the carb went wrong. It would only idle or stall out.
And of course, Lowes having no repair facilities, refunded my money and I bought the last chainsaw they had in stock at the time. ( it was the year a weak tornado took down trees all through my area and there was a run on chainsaws )


Looks like I'll be buying an air filter off the Internet.

Nix on Craftsman.
Nix on future Poulan products, too.

If Lowes wasn't within a half mile, I'd nix them too 



( today wasn't a total loss. I went to Krogers for one of my blood pressure meds ( go figure the need  )and they gave me a free goodie bag that included 2 washable face masks, 3 8oz bottles of hand sanitizer and a bag of Redi Wipes, 75 sheets.)


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> ( today wasn't a total loss. I went to Krogers for one of my blood pressure meds ( go figure the need  )and they gave me a free goodie bag that included 2 washable face masks, 3 8oz bottles of hand sanitizer and a bag of Redi Wipes, 75 sheets.)


Not bad for free!
Were I a leprechaun rather than a scarecrow, I'd say that was a sneak peek at the end of the rainbow ;D


----------



## Johnny b

Sigh!

Robocalls again.

Now I have a woman calling ( a recording of course ) claiming my Social Security account has been hacked and is being used illegally. If I don't press '1', my Windows computer will be disabled.

Jokes on her  (read my signature  )

Maybe I'll let her duke it out for attention, with the Amazon scammer that keeps calling.


----------



## Layinnecage90

Big companies can't provide the units... Microsoft looking at you! Xbox series X still Out of stock or more than the £450 price they are meant to be!?

So frustrating! It can't still be related to Covid can it?

Tesco is not advertising anymore

Currys is out of stock

this site is try to sell at £649!

and Game is out of stock also


----------



## Layinnecage90

valis said:


> Yeah lifetime is weird. I always thought it was MY lifetime (and mind you, I got some tools my granddad had) but instead its the COMPANY'S lifetime lol.


@RT

You saying that I wonder if...

1. there is a legal loop hole to allow for this and..
2. if it be cheaper for a company to sell say 10k of products with lifetime warranty then after a year 'close' and reopen under another name to void all the warranties?


----------



## Johnny b

Gasoline got a sudden bump in price over the weekend.

Local Shell reg went from $2.90 to $3.20 a gal.


----------



## Gr3iz

Construction slowdowns that last for miles, and NOBODY is there working!! Making our trip last much longer than it should ...


----------



## Johnny b

Walmart.

I seem to be going there for the exercise.

Big improvements were being made this summer.
Floor tile ripped up.
Shelving moved around.
Isles widened considerably.
And less variety in the food sections.
There has been a noticeable absence of many kinds of food on their shelves, especially low sodium.
It's almost like a going out of business auction scenario.

About the shelving being moved.....in produce, the only products still in their same location were paper, like paper towels and toilet paper,
Some of the old banners are still up, of course, totally incorrect and even the clerks have a hard time finding some of the new locations.

The worst......vitamins and supplements were moved into the lawn and garden department but pain relief meds were now where the protein drinks and powders used to be, in front of their pharmacy.
Shaving stuff now occupies where the Antacids used to be, the antacid banner still up and the antacids now several isles over with no banner.

But I did find toothpaste on my own.

Sometimes I think I don't complain enough lol.


Oh yeah....and everything costs more.


----------



## Cookiegal

Sounds like you got a good workout there John. 

So yesterday I had a medical appointment and the place is about a 35-40 minute drive from home. I always give myself an hour in case of a delay somewhere along the way and thank goodness I did. They were paving the road one side at a time and we had to sit and wait nearly 20 minutes for the transport pickup that we had to follow when it was our turn to go. Meanwhile cars are coming from the other direction and another road that turns onto it. I don't mind a short delay of 5 or 10 minutes but I don't think that long is reasonable. I made it just a few minutes before my appointment.

On the way home, same thing. I timed it and it was 18 minutes sitting there to the point where most of us put our cars in park and I actually turned mine off at one point but it was a very hot and humid day so we needed the air conditioning to be on. At least I didn't have a time I had to be home by but I was getting concerned about the car overheating because it's 7 years old now so I kept an eye on the temperature gauge but it was fine. People were turning around to find an alternate route that was probably much longer but at least you're moving.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> At least I didn't have a time I had to be home by but I was getting concerned about the car overheating because it's 7 years old now so I kept an eye on the temperature gauge but it was fine.


 With some cars stuck in traffic, sometimes turning if off means... Will it Start Again?
Been there, done that with an 11 year od car


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> sometimes turning if off means... Will it Start Again?


I thought about that too. I had an old Oldsmobile 442 a long time ago and it started to overheat when I was stuck in traffic and I had to turn the heat on (that's what they say to do). It helped but it was brutal.


----------



## valis

work related; I work for a Fortune 1k company (trying for Fortune 500 but still around 800 or so) and just rolled out the new HP G7's and 8's. Our main accounting office is in New Orleans, and as you all know they got whacked last weekend. Office lost power for several days came on today with the usual hiccoughs. Wifi is down and the Windows team cannot remote in to fix it due to spotty outages. Ethernet works fine.

My peeve is this; the new G7's and up DON'T HAVE ETHERNET PORTS!!!. It's wifi or nothing.

Who the heck at HP thought that was a good idea??? It's like the Little Dutch Boy who tries to plug the holes in the **** but runs out of fingers.....

Job security I guess.


----------



## Johnny b

When a microwave oven fails, why is it when you're hungry?


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> When a microwave oven fails, why is it when you're hungry?


For the same reason a light bulb only burns out when you turn the light on.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> For the same reason a light bulb only burns out when you turn the light on.


Darn, and I had that happen recently.
One of those 'expensive' LED bulbs that was supposed to last a 'life time'.
Started to flicker.


----------



## Cookiegal

Funny thing with light bulbs how it's always dark when it happens too.  It think it's just to mess with us.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, it's like your car's battery always seems to fail when you go to start it ... ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Update on my new microwave oven.
Bought it at Walmart.
No problems. 

I do read the manuals that come with these wizardly utensils lol.
And this is what I found on the manual's cover:









The last two lines in small print. 
WalMart owns a license to sell microwave ovens trademarked as Hamilton Beach products.
On the oven, it's labeled WalMart. Made in China.
On the box, it's labeled "Hamilton Beach".

Relabeled stuffs from China. lol.
Guess that makes Hamilton Beach microwave ovens the store brand ( like generic? ) 

But...it's all nice and shinny and seems to work well.


----------



## Cookiegal

So it's a Wal-Beach microwave! 

I've been ordering from Wal-Mart online and the service is great. I ordered stuff on Tuesday and it arrived today.

Funny thing though, last time I placed two separate orders and both amounts were confirmed and the charges matched on my Visa card. But, there was a third charge from Wal-Mart for $0.01. Yup, one cent. Go figure. It probably cost them more than $0.01 to process that.


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate it when you're wrapping a parcel and you lose the end of that transparent packaging tape!  Then when you do find it and scrape to get it going again it splits and half is left behind.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate it when I get a phonecall and a recording asks me to "hold for an important call". What!?!? You're calling me and putting me on hold? I can understand if I call someone and they put me on hold, but not when you're calling me! That don't fly!

Last time it happened, I actually waited, rather than hanging up like I usually do. I wanted to wait for a live person and either let into them, or ask them to hold while I find someone who cares. Unfortunately, after being asked several times to hold for a very important call, the message changed to we're sorry, we're unable to complete your call. AAARRRGGGHHH!!! Now I know how Charlie Brown feels when Lucy pulls away the football!


----------



## Johnny b

I'm walking through Kroger to the pharmacy, to get my flu and tetanus shots.
I have my mask on.
As I approach a short line, a customer in line pulls down his mask to cough.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> a customer in line pulls down his mask to cough.


I've seen an employee in the grocery store pull down his mask to talk to some who was asking a question.


----------



## RT

It's better to have coughed while masked than never coughed at all...
Oh, wait that's not right  

Sometimes it's tough communicating through a mask and plexiglass shields....

Mrrph de plough de mumbly stowdery?
At's rife!


----------



## Cookiegal

I hate it when you select Free Shipping on Amazon and the item says Free Shipping and then +$11.56 for shipping and import fees deposit.


----------



## Johnny b

Time changes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Amen, brother! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Why does MS even bother offering offline installers if you have to go online to complete the install? ( .net 3.5 ) :down:


----------



## fieldhand1

i hate att-direct tv robo calls.


----------



## Gr3iz

As opposed to other robo calls? I think they should all be illegal!


----------



## cwwozniak

Amazon Alexa for answering a simple question and then continues with, "By the way, did you know that ... _some fact slightly related to my question_." Luckily I found a way to shut that down for a few days at a time.



Gr3iz said:


> I think they should all be illegal!


Most of them are, but that doesn't stop some companies from making them.
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/media-resources/do-not-call-registry/robocalls


----------



## Gr3iz

If it is a real person calling, which happens almost as often, when they ask me how I'm doing, I respond with "I'm wondering why you're calling a number that's on the Do Not Call list". Sometimes I get "No it's not!", sometimes "Really?", and, most often, dead silence, followed by a dial tone ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

cwwozniak said:


> Amazon Alexa for answering a simple question and then continues with, "By the way, did you know that ... _some fact slightly related to my question_."


I've noticed that when you make an Amazon purchase, too. Like, if I bought a Black & Decker leaf blower, they might suggest I'd be interested in a BrandX leaf blower. Now, if I just bought one, why would I be interested in a different one? I guess it doesn't have to make sense ...


----------



## Johnny b

Flawed BluRay discs where the movie menu can't be accessed and the actors mumble so badly you can't interpret the dialog with out subtitles.

I picked up a copy of the new movie Dune at my local library.
No scratches, no blemishes.....looked brand new.
There were only two functions that would work.
'Play' and choosing scenes from the 'feature's list'.

If I tried to scroll the main menu to get at 'settings', I could only access the 'features'.
But I could only open the movie if I reloaded the disc and hit 'Play' first.
Then, if I started the movie and opened up the main menu, again, I could only access 'features'.

I couldn't get into the 'setings' to turn on captions and the caption button on my remote wouldn't turn on the default player captions.

So I tried watching the movie without captions
I quit fooling around with it after less than 5 minutes because it was too hard understanding the dialog.

Really glad I didn't buy the movie.

Mumblers and defective movie discs......:down: lol!


----------



## sportzriter13

Charging people an extra fee for paying bills (especially DMV, or utilities) online or via card.


----------



## cwwozniak

Short cords on electric blankets.

Someone liked the five+ year old electric heating blanket I have on my bed. My exact model number is no longer available. I just purchased the same brand, size, and fabric style blanket for them as a gift. The cords on the new blanket between the controller and the blanket sockets are at least three feet shorter than mine. I run my cords from the corners at the foot of the bed, under the bed, behind, and over the top of the headboard with plenty of slack. When my friend runs her cords under the edge of the bed they barely reach the tops of her nightstands.


----------



## Johnny b

Unreasonable postage on small inexpensive items at Amazon.

I was looking for 2 short speaker to computer cables.
$1.89 each
$4.50 shipping...on each.

It irked me so much I found I simply didn't need them.


----------



## Couriant

You know what really burns me?

Matches...


I'll see myself out...


----------



## Couriant

Johnny b said:


> Why does MS even bother offering offline installers if you have to go online to complete the install? ( .net 3.5 )


Usually 3.5 fails so I have to manually install it (offline) via PowerShell


----------



## lochlomonder

Couriant said:


> Usually 3.5 fails so I have to manually install it (offline) via PowerShell


I usually just mount an ISO on the server and then run the following from an elevated command prompt:

DISM /Online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:NetFx3 /All /LimitAccess /Source:d:\sources\sxs


----------



## Couriant

lochlomonder said:


> I usually just mount an ISO on the server and then run the following from an elevated command prompt:
> 
> DISM /Online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:NetFx3 /All /LimitAccess /Source:d:\sources\sxs


The downside is that you need to use the correct file for the Windows version you have. For example you cannot use 1909 version of the source file on 21H1. We have ran into that issue as our systems were not updating and we had a lot of different versions out there.


----------



## lochlomonder

Couriant said:


> The downside is that you need to use the correct file for the Windows version you have. For example you cannot use 1909 version of the source file on 21H1. We have ran into that issue as our systems were not updating and we had a lot of different versions out there.


We pay for the Enterprise version of PDQ Deploy, and they've built a nice deployment package for it. Not only will it check to see if the target machine is running 7, 8, or 8.1, but it'll check the various builds of 10 (and now 11) and run the appropriate batch file to reference the correct sxs sub-folder.


----------



## crjdriver

I have never had a problem installing .NET3.5 on either enterprise or pro win10 or 11. I just install it from control panel>programs>Turn windows features ON/OFF. 
This might be because .NET3.5 is probably the very first thing I do after a clean install.


----------



## Blackmirror

Amazon
its so easy to online shop I’m running out of space and things to buy.🤣
today I will be making my own Willy the worm plant watering sensors with air dry clay .
watch this space.👀


----------



## RT

Blackmirror said:


> its so easy to online shop I'm running out of space and things to buy.🤣


And I'm running out $$$!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

I hate it that liars -- I mean lawyers can advertise on TV now. Every other commercial I see is for one of the Bozos promising wealth and prosperity from your auto accident, medical issue, whatever. It's almost like they are promising you can win the lottery at someone else's expense. I know they are a necessary evil, but the way they are advertising is criminal!


----------



## crjdriver

Up until about 1972 or so, lawyers were prohibited from advertising on TV or radio.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I remember those days. I don't think we knew how well off we were ,,, ;-)


----------



## crjdriver

I used to tell the young guys I flew with that there was not much I liked about the modern world. I MUCH preferred the world I grew up in.....


----------



## crjdriver

I would tell them about growing up in southern calif in the late 50s to the 60s and it was a paradise; gas was 25 cents a gallon, everyone had a hot rod, taxes were very low. Calif was a VERY business friendly state at that time. 
Gone forever.


----------



## valis

crjdriver said:


> I would tell them about growing up in southern calif in the late 50s to the 60s and it was a paradise; gas was 25 cents a gallon, everyone had a hot rod, taxes were very low. Calif was a VERY business friendly state at that time.
> Gone forever.


We never locked our cars, or our doors, and now we hide behind a dozen locks and a car alarm that goes off if you sneeze at it. Times have changed and, IMO, not necessarily for the better.


----------



## crjdriver

valis said:


> We never locked our cars, or our doors, and now we hide behind a dozen locks and a car alarm that goes off if you sneeze at it. Times have changed and, IMO, not necessarily for the better.


Could not agree more. When I started with the airline, we often left the cockpit door open. When I finished, we sat behind an armored kevlar door, and I was wearing a side arm. Yeah, things have changed.


----------



## valis

I recall taking a puddle jumper to San Luis Opisbo....I was 12 or so and got to ride in the copilot seat for quite some time. Dont think that would happen today.


----------



## Johnny b

I've had it with the 'new' Craftsman product line and their local distrbutor, Lowes.

Earlier an electric chainsaw made in China with plastic parts tore up a plastic bull gear.
Not only was the warranty worthless, the 'official' outlet for parts was a reseller for all brands. In addition, there were no authorized Craftsman warranty/repair centers that covered electric chainsaw issues.

Jumping to the present, the Craftsman weed wacker I also bought last year, but made in Mexico, did a minor engine kickback when turning off. The recoil rope jumped off it's pulley and jammed in the pulley's ratchet clutch making it impossible to restart the engine.
Disassembly was the only option to rewind the rope.
The centrifugal clutch needed to be removed.
It was threaded on the crankshaft.
Too tight to remove in a normal fashion, no way to lock down the flywheel.
It took an air muffler gun with a blunt chisel to loosen it up.
It had been tightened so much, it had crushed and distorted a 2" long spacer.

Craftsman only offers a few replacement parts, none of what I needed, and no repair manuals or exploded parts diagrams for this model. But does supply an owner's manual that doesn't address replacing the rope.

So now the almost 'new' weed wacker sits in a large box. Apart.

No more Craftsman products for me


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> I recall taking a puddle jumper to San Luis Opisbo....I was 12 or so and got to ride in the copilot seat for quite some time. Dont think that would happen today.


As told to me by a close friend.....
Same scenario.
But as an adult.

About 30 years ago or so....
My friend needed a short hop.
A female sat in the pilot's seat doing a preflight.
Minutes pass and she turns to Bob and says, come on up and enjoy the view before we take off.
Minutes later she says, buckle up.
Bob buckles up and they start to taxi.
Bob says, shouldn't I go back to my seat?
She says, that's OK, the copilot didn't show up.

Funny because there was no incident.

That's not happening today.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> As told to me by a close friend.....
> Same scenario.
> But as an adult.
> 
> About 30 years ago or so....
> My friend needed a short hop.
> A female sat in the pilot's seat doing a preflight.
> Minutes pass and she turns to Bob and says, come on up and enjoy the view before we take off.
> Minutes later she says, buckle up.
> Bob buckles up and they start to taxi.
> Bob says, shouldn't I go back to my seat?
> She says, that's OK, the copilot didn't show up.
> 
> Funny because there was no incident.
> 
> That's not happening today.


Simpler times and simpler places.


----------



## Johnny b

Thieves that steal your mail at post office drop boxes.

https://www.daytondailynews.com/cri...ice-mailbox-theft/KYUTOQCLIJDVZO7SRKQBZT2H3U/

One bill I sent was never received and cost me a $9 late fee.
I put a stop payment on it.
I then transferred funds to a new account.
Nothing but time and $9 lost 

The Post Office uses the same key to open all the local boxes.


----------



## renegade600

Johnny b said:


> Thieves that steal your mail at post office drop boxes.
> 
> https://www.daytondailynews.com/cri...ice-mailbox-theft/KYUTOQCLIJDVZO7SRKQBZT2H3U/
> 
> One bill I sent was never received and cost me a $9 late fee.
> I put a stop payment on it.
> I then transferred funds to a new account.
> Nothing but time and $9 lost
> 
> The Post Office uses the same key to open all the local boxes.


Might want to sign up for USPS Informed Delivery. It is a free service where you can get a digital copy of most of your mail and packages via email the morning of delivery. This way you will know what you were supposed to get.

https://informeddelivery.usps.com/box/pages/intro/start.action


----------



## Gr3iz

It sounds like Johnny's problem was with OUTgoing mail ...


----------



## renegade600

Gr3iz said:


> It sounds like Johnny's problem was with OUTgoing mail ...


I was just thinking if there are problems with mail going out, there could be problems with mail coming in  Maybe I should have expressed it a bit differently. My bad.


----------



## Gr3iz

Not in this case. It seems (multiple?) unauthorized persons had access to the key for the big mailboxes that used to adorn almost every other street corner in this country and they were opening and removing the mail before the mail carriers even picked it up, on its way *to* the Post Office.


----------



## Johnny b

Gr3iz said:


> It sounds like Johnny's problem was with OUTgoing mail ...


Yeah...it's become a problem at many of our local post offices.
At first, it was reported that the thefts at drop boxes were happening after closing hours but now some have occurred during broad daylight.
Several people have been arrested.


----------



## Johnny b

renegade600 said:


> I was just thinking if there are problems with mail going out, there could be problems with mail coming in  Maybe I should have expressed it a bit differently. My bad.


Appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## RehanRaj

it's annoying that when you order a sandwich in a deli, you need to watch them make it step by step because 2 out of 3 times they mess it up - what's so hard about remembering roast beef, mayo, lettuce, tomato, salt and pepper 

that's why most of the time I make my own


----------



## RT

Welcome to the TSG community @RehanRaj!


----------



## Cookiegal

Is it just me or does anyone else hate those annoying Skip the Dishes commercials? First it was Snoop Dogg and now it's Katy Perry. They are the stupidest and most annoying commercials I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Johnny b

Haven't seen them, but then, I don't watch much TV these days.

I googled Perry + Skip the Dishes and saw her dancing in a dress that was made to look like a cake.
Well....TV has been called the boob tube for a number of decades.
Just another example


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> TV has been called the boob tube for a number of decades


They sure got it right with these commercials. I'm surprised Katy Perry would do such a silly commercial but then again if the price is right......


----------



## Johnny b

peeve.....trying to set up an account, online, where the menu won't save a password and the help link only opens a page that's expired with an automatic email with directions that start the process over, ending in the same expired page.


----------



## renegade600

one of mine is when trying to help someone in the different help forums. When asked clarification questions. troubleshooting questions or even make suggestions of something to try and the poster does not answer the question or even bother to try the suggestions and report back. They seemed to forget they are the ones sitting in front of the problem computer asking for help, not us.


----------



## RT

Well YouTube has changed again, and thus become (once again) less user friendly...
Subscriptions are no longer available as a list, so unless you recall the names of the channels you like, it's kind of a crap shoot as to what you get.

Even watched a video of how to fix this, but it ultimately ended up with "when you find what looking for bookmark it."
That would be a work around, not a fix.


----------



## lochlomonder

RT said:


> Well YouTube has changed again, and thus become (once again) less user friendly...
> Subscriptions are no longer available as a list, so unless you recall the names of the channels you like, it's kind of a crap shoot as to what you get.
> 
> Even watched a video of how to fix this, but it ultimately ended up with "when you find what looking for bookmark it."
> That would a work around, not a fix.


I have words for that; however, since this is a family-friendly forum, I will not say exactly what's on my mind.


----------



## RT

lochlomonder said:


> I have words for that; however, since this is a family-friendly forum, I will not say exactly what's on my mind.


Colin, I have some ESP, so can imagine your words may be similar to mine....
Let's just say I give your comment 4 stars!


----------



## valis

Ive never had an issue with YT...that said, I just dial up what I want to see and go from there. I have zero subscriptions and no account.


----------



## Gr3iz

Gotta agree. That's pretty much what I do as well ...


----------



## valis

'dial up'....lol...just like dial a number...son has no idea what either means.

Or roll up the window....sigh....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> Ive never had an issue with YT...that said, I just dial up what I want to see and go from there. I have zero subscriptions and no account.


Well, you see,I used to be in touch with certain guys & gals in the YouTube BBQ and cooking community... and some music things....and subscribed to some.
Commented often enough to make a few Internet friends here and there, but dropped out just long enough to see my subs aren't clearly available now.
I know their names, but not the names of the channels...
One or two yes, and found they too were not pleased with the changes.


----------



## valis

Just hit google and type in the name of the group and hit videos...it'll be there. Cheaper and less headache.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> type in the name of the group


Never involved with a "group" as such on YT.
Except when I was playing guitar in a band, not applicable there 

I know what you mean, but it was more like getting to know certain folks, just like getting to know you, and others on TSG, in this particular venue..
Takes a little time and patience, a positive comment, a shared joke goes far


----------

